# ==> 189 EOI Invitations for January 2017 <==



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

This thread is for people who have already lodged an EOI for an 189 visa and hope to be invited in *January 2017*.

If you are waiting for state sponsorship, there are several other threads that will help you. Invitation rounds do not apply to state-sponsored visas.

Please remember that there are a LOT of occupation codes, so including details in your post or in your signature will help people give you appropriate answers. Useful details include:

_your occupation codes # and name

your EOI lodgement date

your total points

Onshore/offshore_

*Some useful links:*

189 visa criteria: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)

SkillSelect page for invitation round dates and results, and occupation ceilings: SkillSelect

189 Invitation trend for pro-rata occupations: Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend

Good luck everyone!


----------



## enygma (Feb 1, 2015)

subscribing


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*Subscribing!*


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Happy New Year


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

The latest we have is 18th Nov for 2613 | 65 points

Guess I'll have to subscribe for Jan thread


----------



## prassu1 (Nov 21, 2016)

subscribing!!!


----------



## aafzal92 (Dec 20, 2016)

HI,

First of all congratulations to all those invited. 

Eoi DOE: 10/12/2016
Occupations: Engineering technologist 233914
Points: 60

I checked the cut off points for november 2016, and it said 65 so clearly, my chances are slim. However, i wanted to know what happens if i dont get the invite until june or july, basically before the start of the next financial year? and secondly, if i automatically qualify for the next financial year invitations without submitting a new EOI? and lasty, if i do automatically qualify, but the skill engineering technologist is removed, what happens to my EOI?

Any assistance is highly appreciated, thanks in advance


----------



## prassu1 (Nov 21, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> The latest we have is 18th Nov for 2613 | 65 points
> 
> Guess I'll have to subscribe for Jan thread


I guess invites were sent only until Nov.10th.My EOI is 19th Nov for 263111.


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

Subscribing..

Any idea for 2339 group invites? has anybody got it in today's round?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

SUbs


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Awaiting January invitation round

EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## fatalikos (Dec 19, 2016)

Little hopes, still heartbroken by the pro-rated invites.
60pts.. wrong signature


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Pro rata isn't looking good.. Let's wait till January 4h round

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Will we have a round on Jan 4th or Jan 11th?


----------



## fatalikos (Dec 19, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Pro rata isn't looking good.. Let's wait till January 4h round
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


How about we certify a language for 5 more points? Its around 1400... it keeps itching me, what if pro-rata mark goes to 70?


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

any 65 pointer mechanical engineer got an invite in today's round?


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

fatalikos said:


> How about we certify a language for 5 more points? Its around 1400... it keeps itching me, what if pro-rata mark goes to 70?


I don't know much about the language points, but weight the cost and time required. I saw 14th December as the Doe of a 65 point invite. The cut off might be closer. So 70 points cut off looks like a wild situation.

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> Will we have a round on Jan 4th or Jan 11th?


Its every fortnight, so it should be around 4th/5th

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future (Nov 22, 2016)

My hearty congrats to all of those who received the invite.

I believe i should be waiting for the next round of invitation.
EOI submitted for 261313 on 24-Nov-16 with 65 pts.
Any ideas about the next invite ? Or
Is the window still open for the invites?


----------



## tapanagkumar (Oct 16, 2016)

:violin:
Job Code - 261313 - Software Engineer
AGE - 33 
EOI 190 - 60 + 5 | 31st October 2016
EOI 189 - 60 | 31st October 2016
EOI 189 - 65 | 10th December 2016 (Auto Updated, Gained via 8 years of experience)
Awaiting 189 Invitation


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

Guys do you see any luck for 60 pointers in 261313 this year 2016-17.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul.synergys (Dec 5, 2016)

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rahul.synergys (Dec 5, 2016)

Hello expats, what are the dates for invitation rounds to be held in January 2017? Are they revealed by DIBP yet?


----------



## Asalehin (Dec 6, 2016)

*Doe 261313*



OZCallingUs said:


> The latest we have is 18th Nov for 2613 | 65 points
> 
> Guess I'll have to subscribe for Jan thread



Quote:
Originally Posted by Fanish View Post
So what is the cut off date for 2613 65 pointers ?

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk
19th Nov as per immitracker

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk

__________________
Job Code - 261313 - Software Engineer
AGE - 30 | Education - 15 | Experience - 0 | English - 20
IELTS - 05th March 2016 - LRSW- 9,9,7,7 
PTE - 16th August 2016 - LRSW - 90,84,74,90 
PTE IV Attempt - 24th November - LRSW - 90,90,80,90 (Do not lose hope)
EOI 190 - 65 + 5 (NSW)
EOI 189 - 65 | 25th November 2016
Awaiting 189 Invitation 
Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Good luck for 2017 to everyone still waiting for an invitation.

As per the first post, can I offer two suggestions to make this thread helpful to those subscribing....

1. *STAY ON TOPIC*. There are other threads to help you complete your EOI, lodge your application after you've been invited, figure out which occupation you may want to nominate, etc. This is not the thread for those questions. Avoid cluttering it up with non-relevant questions.

2. *READ THE THREAD*. If you wonder when the next invitation round will be, chances are 20 people have already asked this question earlier in the thread. You don't need to be the 21st.

Make that 3 suggestions...

3. Either create a signature with your EOI date, occupation and points, or make sure to include this information in your post. There are usually numerous follow-up posts asking these questions when posters don't already provide this information.

Thanks, and hope 2017 brings lots of invitations to the members of this forum.


----------



## rye017 (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Congratulations to those who recently got invited!

Hope you guys can help me determine If I have a chance to receive an invite first round of this January 2017, it is my last chance for 189 with 65 points...

ANZSCO - 263111 (Computer Network)
EOI 189 - 65 points : Nov. 16, 2016

When I checked immitracker, the cutoff for this skill is November 6, 2016.

Thanks for your replies!


----------



## Asalehin (Dec 6, 2016)

*231311 Invite*

Hi All, 

Hope you are holding up well. ~

What are the chances of me getting invited with 65 Points on 4th or 5th Jan round ?

I wish we all get the invitation soon.

Thanks and Kind Regards, 
Akib 

231311 Analyst Programmer
189: 65 Points DOE : 5.12.2016 
190: 65+5 Points DOE: 14.12.2016


----------



## ken1990 (Nov 2, 2016)

BalaajiPH said:


> My hearty congrats to all of those who received the invite.
> 
> I believe i should be waiting for the next round of invitation.
> EOI submitted for 261313 on 24-Nov-16 with 65 pts.
> ...



I am on same boat but applied on 23 November, no invite.
Guess it is open until they tell it's closed.


----------



## prassu1 (Nov 21, 2016)

rye017 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Congratulations to those who recently got invited!
> 
> ...


Hi Rye, I belong to the same code as yours, 263111.My EOI date is Nov.19th with 165 points for SC-189 .Hopefully we should expect in an invite in January.I'm not sure first round or last round, but we should be done by January


----------



## rye017 (Dec 21, 2016)

prassu1 said:


> Hi Rye, I belong to the same code as yours, 263111.My EOI date is Nov.19th with 165 points for SC-189 .Hopefully we should expect in an invite in January.I'm not sure first round or last round, but we should be done by January


Hi Prassu,

Yes, good luck to us. I hope I get invited first round of January because after that I will get older and my points will go down to 60 before the second round starts.


----------------------
ANZSCO - 263111 (Computer Network)
EOI 189 - 65 points : Nov. 16, 2016


----------



## musicvst (Sep 20, 2015)

dear all, follow it with Good Luck everybody


----------



## tapanagkumar (Oct 16, 2016)

sainini said:


> Guys do you see any luck for 60 pointers in 261313 this year 2016-17.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Even the 65 pointers have no luck  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tapanagkumar (Oct 16, 2016)

rye017 said:


> Hi Prassu,
> 
> Yes, good luck to us. I hope I get invited first round of January because after that I will get older and my points will go down to 60 before the second round starts.
> 
> ...


Would it go down? Because at the time of applying EOI, your score was 65. I think they will consider the same score.
Please correct me if I am wrong.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Good luck for 2017 to everyone still waiting for an invitation.
> 
> As per the first post, can I offer two suggestions to make this thread helpful to those subscribing....
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions. However, the first post is not editable now. Will surely take care for the next month's tread!


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

tapanagkumar said:


> Even the 65 pointers have no luck
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


For 65 , it's just a Matter of 1-3 rounds as the doe invited for 2613 was I guess around 20 Nov in last round yesterday.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rahul.synergys said:


> Hello expats, what are the dates for invitation rounds to be held in January 2017? Are they revealed by DIBP yet?


DIBP haven't revealed the dates yet but the probable invitation round dates for January 2017 are:

04 January 2017
18 January 2017


----------



## tapanagkumar (Oct 16, 2016)

sainini said:


> For 65 , it's just a Matter of 1-3 rounds as the doe invited for 2613 was I guess around 20 Nov in last round yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Earlier my eoi points were 60 (Applied 31st Oct). They automatically got increased to 65 on 10 Dec as my experience is 8 years now.
What would be the probable date/month I would get an invite?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

tapanagkumar said:


> Earlier my eoi points were 60 (Applied 31st Oct). They automatically got increased to 65 on 10 Dec as my experience is 8 years now.
> What would be the probable date/month I would get an invite?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Possibly next round. Or worst case 2 nd round in Jan 17 provided no tantrums from DIBP.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tapanagkumar (Oct 16, 2016)

sainini said:


> Possibly next round. Or worst case 2 nd round in Jan 17 provided no tantrums from DIBP.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Thank you, Brother for boosting my confidence.


----------



## asnmumtaz (May 19, 2016)

Waiting for invitation on 261111 ICT Business Analyst. Can anyone give a prediction by when I may have receive the invitation? 

Skilled Individual | ICT Business Analyst - 261111
VETASSESS Submitted: 10 November 2015
VETASSESS Positive: 15 November 2015
IELTS: 8(S), 8.5(L), 7.5(R), 6.5(W) :'(
EOI Submitted : June 24, 2016 (60 Points - 189)
EOI Invitation : Waiting...


----------



## asnmumtaz (May 19, 2016)

tapanagkumar said:


> Would it go down? Because at the time of applying EOI, your score was 65. I think they will consider the same score.
> Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


The points will stay same as off the point of your EOI. The invitation letter will have calculated points as per your EOI which is valid for 2 months in which you have to apply for VISA.


----------



## rye017 (Dec 21, 2016)

asnmumtaz said:


> The points will stay same as off the point of your EOI. The invitation letter will have calculated points as per your EOI which is valid for 2 months in which you have to apply for VISA.


I think there's a slight confusion. What I meant from my original post was, EOI points will automatically be updated from the system as I grew a year older (Age points). It will from 65 down to 60 points... This is before getting any invitation.

Now, If ever I get invited with my EOI as 65 points, and during that 2-month period to lodge application I grew older, no points will be deducted already as they will base it from the EOI points I have when I got the invite.

Please correct me if my understanding is wrong. Thanks.


------------------------
263111
EOI 189 65 - Nov. 16, 2016


----------



## asnmumtaz (May 19, 2016)

rye017 said:


> I think there's a slight confusion. What I meant from my original post was, EOI points will automatically be updated from the system as I grew a year older (Age points). It will from 65 down to 60 points... This is before getting any invitation.
> 
> Now, If ever I get invited with my EOI as 65 points, and during that 2-month period to lodge application I grew older, no points will be deducted already as they will base it from the EOI points I have when I got the invite.
> 
> ...


That's correct. I also discussed with my consultant that if your age becomes 32 years during your EOI it won't be a problem unless you get aged 33 years. 

So if you are getting 32 years old, that not a problem another year. But if you get 33 years before invitation I am not sure which age will they consider. Thanks and Good Luck !


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rye017 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You will get invited next round i would say.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## paramSG (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I have one query. Can you please help me on this?

My ACS shows - my diploma approval as below:

*"Your Diploma in Information Technology from Maharashtra State Board of Technical Education
completed July 2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in
computing."*


in my EOI I mentioned as below: I mentioned Institution Name as "MS Board of Technical Education", just to match with ACS.
But I have completed my diploma from GOVT. POLYTECHNIC. So what would be the Institution Name in EOI?

*Diploma - Diploma in Information Technology
Qualification:	Dimploma
Course: Diploma in Information Technology
Institution Name: MS Board of Technical Education*

Please help me on this.

Thanks,
ParamSG


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Guys when will be the next draw? My points will be increased by 5 points tomorrow.


----------



## rye017 (Dec 21, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Guys when will be the next draw? My points will be increased by 5 points tomorrow.


I think it will be on January 4, 2017. Good luck!


----------



## abishma (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi Guys, any site where we can check the latest cut offs for occupations with ceilings?


Category: 221111 (Accountant General)
IELTS: L 8.5, R 8.5, W 7.5, S 7.5 (10 points)
Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points
Experience: 15 points

Skill Assessment: ICAA
Application date: 17/10/2016
Positive outcome date: 10/11/2016

EOI submission date:
189 - 70 points on 14/11/2016
190 NSW - 75 points on 14/11/2016


----------



## prassu1 (Nov 21, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> You will get invited next round i would say.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Hey Andrey, What are my chances of getting invite din the next round with effective date Nov. 19 for subclass-189 for the code 263111.Please advice


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

My consultancy informed me that someone received an invite for 2613 | 65 points | 21st Nov.

So, the latest cutoff we have for 2613 would be 21st Nov.

Hope it moves at least 12-15 days ahead in the next round :fingerscrossed:


----------



## paramSG (Jan 9, 2016)

paramSG said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have one query. Can you please help me on this?
> 
> ...


Please please help on this !!!


----------



## vicbose (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi, could you please advise when can I expect an invite for 189 for the below score?
Thank You.

-----------------------------------------------------------------
Job Code -> 261311 - Analyst Programmer
AGE - 25 | Education - 15 | Experience - 15 | English - 10
PTE - 20th December 2016 - LRSW - 69 72 71 67 
EOI 190 - 65 + 5 (NSW) | 21st December 2016
EOI 189 - 65 | 21st December 2016
Awaiting 189 / 190 Invitation
-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Any luck for 60 pointers with 233411 this year?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> DIBP haven't revealed the dates yet but the probable invitation round dates for January 2017 are:
> 
> 04 January 2017
> 18 January 2017


I wish it should be 4th Jan....there are chances for Jan 11th as well....as March has 3 Wednesdays....

Sent from my Lenovo YT3-850M using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

prassu1 said:


> Hey Andrey, What are my chances of getting invite din the next round with effective date Nov. 19 for subclass-189 for the code 263111.Please advice


My EOI is 21st Nov(263111)..... I hope we will get invite by next round....

Sent from my Lenovo YT3-850M using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. However, the first post is not editable now. Will surely take care for the next month's tread!


Hi Bullet, I didn't mean this to sound like I was correcting your post and in fact you mentioned these things in your first post as well. I was simply making a reminder that keeping the thread on topic, including relevant details about the EOI etc. will help keep this thread as helpful as possible for everyone else.


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

Hello,

Any chance that 60 pointers club will be invited this fiscal year? My nominated occupation is 263111. Or we just wait until July?


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

Heprex said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any chance that 60 pointers club will be invited this fiscal year? My nominated occupation is 263111. Or we just wait until July?


Sorry to say, but 60 pointers are most likely to wait until July.....hardly 350 invites are left out in this occupation....

If you applied for 190 then you have a chance to get an invite in couple of months...

I may be wrong in analysis....

Lets hope for the best...

Sent from my Lenovo YT3-850M using Tapatalk


----------



## Heprex (Dec 21, 2016)

Krish29 said:


> Sorry to say, but 60 pointers are most likely to wait until July.....hardly 350 invites are left out in this occupation....
> 
> If you applied for 190 then you have a chance to get an invite in couple of months...
> 
> ...


Thanks @Krish29, I guess will have to wait for both 189/190. Best way for me is to improve my PTE. Thanks again.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vicbose said:


> Hi, could you please advise when can I expect an invite for 189 for the below score?
> Thank You.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


around 40-45 % invites are yet to be sent for 2613xx 

with current trend for 65 pointers you may get an invite in 2nd round of January or 1st round of February


----------



## vicbose (Dec 19, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> around 40-45 % invites are yet to be sent for 2613xx
> 
> with current trend for 65 pointers you may get an invite in 2nd round of January or 1st round of February


Thanks Mate.


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

Heprex said:


> Thanks @Krish29, I guess will have to wait for both 189/190. Best way for me is to improve my PTE. Thanks again.


That's the best way to improve score Bro!!

All the best!

Sent from my Lenovo YT3-850M using Tapatalk


----------



## SAbbas007 (Sep 9, 2016)

Subscribe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prassu1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Krish29 said:


> My EOI is 21st Nov(263111)..... I hope we will get invite by next round....
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo YT3-850M using Tapatalk


Thanks krish, lets hope for the best !!!


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

I updated my points today adding new 5 points to claim partner points Any Idea around when can I get 189 invite?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Hi Bullet, I didn't mean this to sound like I was correcting your post and in fact you mentioned these things in your first post as well. I was simply making a reminder that keeping the thread on topic, including relevant details about the EOI etc. will help keep this thread as helpful as possible for everyone else.


Very true. The thread should be kept on the topic. You suggestions are good. I will take care of them. Thanks


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

Please guide me. I have applied for 189 / 261313 yesterday with 65 points. I have couple of queries -

1. If I apply for 190 as well (with 70 points), will my originial application's date will also be updated to current date?
2. If by chance, I get 190 invite first, can I still get invite for 189 ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Please guide me. I have applied for 189 / 261313 yesterday with 65 points. I have couple of queries -
> 
> ...


Hello sumit,

You don't apply for NSW until you receive nomination from NSW. All you can do you can specifically mention NSW in you eoi instead of all states. And that doesn't change doe. And your eoi is not frozen until you receive the invitation to apply in your eoi. You can get 189 invitation even if you receive NSW nomination. However receiving nomination from nsw is not expected as you just put in your eoi yesterday and moreover they will be on holiday until 9 Jan. I think have enough score to get 189 invitation in January rounds.

Thanks,
Nitish

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

OZCallingUs said:


> My consultancy informed me that someone received an invite for 2613 | 65 points | 21st Nov.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We have no other evidence. 

I would stick with 20th as max. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

I will turn 33 on 21st Jan... If I don't get invite for 189 by then .. I will be in trouble.. Please suggest what should I do to safeguard myself


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

sainini said:


> sumitgupta22 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Everyone,
> ...


I will turn 33 on 21st Jan... If I don't get invite for 189 by then .. I will be in trouble.. Please suggest what should I do to safeguard myself


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

sainini said:


> Hello sumit,
> 
> You don't apply for NSW until you receive nomination from NSW. All you can do you can specifically mention NSW in you eoi instead of all states. And that doesn't change doe. And your eoi is not frozen until you receive the invitation to apply in your eoi. You can get 189 invitation even if you receive NSW nomination. However receiving nomination from nsw is not expected as you just put in your eoi yesterday and moreover they will be on holiday until 9 Jan. I think have enough score to get 189 invitation in January rounds.
> 
> ...


Please suggest how can I get nomination from NSW? FYI, I have submitted EOI for 189 and do not wish to change DOE..


----------



## Asalehin (Dec 6, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> My consultancy informed me that someone received an invite for 2613 | 65 points | 21st Nov.
> 
> So, the latest cutoff we have for 2613 would be 21st Nov
> 
> Hope it moves at least 12-15 days ahead in the next round :fingerscrossed:


are u sure as per your agent ?


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

Dec 21st round results are uploaded

http://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/21-December-2016-round-results.aspx

Next round will be on Jan 4th 2017

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## prassu1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Krish29 said:


> Dec 21st round results are uploaded
> 
> 21 December 2016 round results
> 
> ...


Wowwee Krishh thanks for sharing the results, awesome dude... the visa date of effect for our code 263111 (Computer Network Professionals) with 65 points is 15.11.2016.Hopefully with our effective dates being 19th and 21st November with 65 points, we can expect our invites on the January 4th round.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## prassu1 (Nov 21, 2016)

rye017 said:


> I think it will be on January 4, 2017. Good luck!



Rye, results are out for Dec 21st round, the visa date of effect for our code 263111 (Computer Network Professionals) with 65 points i.e the cut-off date was 15.11.2016.Hopefully with your effective dates being 16 November with 65 points, you should definitely get your invite on the January 4th round.


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

prassu1 said:


> Rye, results are out for Dec 21st round, the visa date of effect for our code 263111 (Computer Network Professionals) with 65 points i.e the cut-off date was 15.11.2016.Hopefully with your effective dates being 16 November with 65 points, you should definitely get your invite on the January 4th round.


Certainly dude , we will get it for sure.. 

Will wait for the good news on new year!!


----------



## Asalehin (Dec 6, 2016)

Regarding 2613 Occupation: 

According to my analysis, in the last round they have given 450 invites.

looks like last financial year, there were few big rounds around January 2016. 
as per 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Wpxz_YSkxwGIDU4jaok7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit#gid=0

How many will they give in the next round 4th Jan what you guys reckon?

261311 
189 - 65 Points
DOE: 5.12.2016


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend have been updated with 21 December 2016 round results!


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

Asalehin said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Fanish View Post
> So what is the cut off date for 2613 65 pointers ?
> 
> ...


I'm in similar situation with zero for experience but ACS positive. 

Any tips on how to score 80+ in PTE so I can get 20 points? Thanks 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future (Nov 22, 2016)

benisrael said:


> I'm in similar situation with zero for experience but ACS positive.
> 
> Any tips on how to score 80+ in PTE so I can get 20 points? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk



You can view online videos from E2language.com. They give the precise advice for scoring 90 in PTE.


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

BalaajiPH said:


> You can view online videos from E2language.com. They give the precise advice for scoring 90 in PTE.


Thanks Balaji, have you personally used their service? 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

can some one explain me hat is date of effect??
how does it work...and if it is moved ahead 14 days then?

applying before cut off date is good or bad?


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future (Nov 22, 2016)

benisrael said:


> Thanks Balaji, have you personally used their service?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


Their paid service costs around 10K+ INR which cudn't be afforded by me. So, just checked out the free online videos and webinars. They focus on techniques to score the highest points.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvSdD8_0DAKn-ThHWhAhoAg


----------



## Asalehin (Dec 6, 2016)

az1610 said:


> can some one explain me hat is date of effect??
> how does it work...and if it is moved ahead 14 days then?
> 
> applying before cut off date is good or bad?


Hi, 

I think DOE means the day your have last submitted/updated your total points for EOI.

Cut off date means, the date they have cleared the invitations with the minimum points required to be invited (for example, for on 21 December ICT its currently 65 points until specific dates) as per the current amount of EOI's. 

Ref:
https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/21-December-2016-round-results.aspx

Hope that helps ~
Akib


----------



## rye017 (Dec 21, 2016)

prassu1 said:


> Rye, results are out for Dec 21st round, the visa date of effect for our code 263111 (Computer Network Professionals) with 65 points i.e the cut-off date was 15.11.2016.Hopefully with your effective dates being 16 November with 65 points, you should definitely get your invite on the January 4th round.


Great to know Prassu! This made my day!


----------



## sana0306 (Dec 24, 2016)

I have submitted EOI in 1st March 2016 
Occupation: Systems Analysts - 60 pointb for 189
65 points for 190 NSW SS
Age :30 points
Masters: 15 +5 for studied in Aus
IELTS 10...(L8,R8,W7,S8)
NSW Invi..??
189 .Invitation.??
Can anyone with similar occupation and score get Invitation


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sana0306 said:


> I have submitted EOI in 1st March 2016
> Occupation: Systems Analysts - 60 pointb for 189
> 65 points for 190 NSW SS
> Age :30 points
> ...


2611xx 60 pointers are waiting for long, in fact as i remember 65 pointers also have to wait considerably


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

Simple Question Guys:

If I update my PTE score from 10 to 20 points in EOI, would my DOE date change?


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

Simple Question Guys:

If I update my PTE score from 10 to 20 points in EOI, would my DOE date change?


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi Sultan,

Would you please comment on the DOE change if the Points are updated in EOI??

Need you exper advise..

Regards


----------



## effected90 (Jun 4, 2016)

Job Code - 263311 - Telecommunication Engineer
PTE - 7
EOI 189 - 60 | 13th December 2016
Invitation received - 21 December 2016
Visa applied - 22 December 2016
Medical - 28 December 2016

Can someone please suggest when should I expect the outcome for my application
thanks.


----------



## enygma (Feb 1, 2015)

Kvaidya said:


> Simple Question Guys:
> 
> If I update my PTE score from 10 to 20 points in EOI, would my DOE date change?


Yes, it will.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Kvaidya said:


> Simple Question Guys:
> 
> If I update my PTE score from 10 to 20 points in EOI, would my DOE date change?


yes, DoE will change


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

Hello,

I've applied on 23rd of Nov 2016, with the following details, however I haven't received an invitation yet.

Production Eng (ANZSCO 2335) -> Automation and Controls Engineer (233513)
Engineers Australia positive 01/11/2016
IELTS 21st May 2016 (L8.0 R7.5 W7.0 S7.0 OA 7.5)
Exp 5 years
Age 29
Bachelor Degree (Honours)
EOI (189) submitted 65 Points 23/11/2016
Victoria (190) submitted 70 Points 28/11/2016

Since the invitations value of the occupation ceiling is now 1314 out of 1539 for ANZSCO 2335, do I still have a chance with my 189's 65 points? Furthermore, what happens if the ceiling value reached (i.e. 1539/1539), will this occupation be removed from SOL?
On the other hand, I've also submitted my 190's 70 points (Victoria) EOI, do I have a better chance with 190 than the 189? and how long it takes to receive an invitation for 190?

Regards,


----------



## che.mostafa (Jul 30, 2016)

Diyaeldin said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This occupation is now under pro-rata with a minimum of 70 points to get an invitation.

Also it is falgged which means it could be removed next year, however, there are some have been flagged for years and still in the SOL. Last year it reached its ceiling though it is still there.

Just in case you don't know, you have to submit an application on Victoria's website. As far as I know it takes around 12 weeks.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

che.mostafa said:


> This occupation is now under pro-rata with a minimum of 70 points to get an invitation.
> 
> Also it is falgged which means it could be removed next year, however, there are some have been flagged for years and still in the SOL. Last year it reached its ceiling though it is still there.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I didn't know that I have to apply on the state website as well 
by the way, is it allowed to apply for more than one state (but not all at once)?
e.g. Victoria and NSW only

Regards,


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

Hello,
I have a query regarding my EOI.
I have my points as follows for 233411.
AGE:30
EDUCATION:15
PTE:10
AUSTRALIAN EDUCATION:5.
OVERALL: 60
My query is i have my bachelors accessed from engineers Australia which was bachelors of electronics and telecommunication.
I have done masters of information system in sydney.
Do i have to access my masters degree as well, or i can claim 5 points any ways without accessing my degree.
I can claim my 5 points of Information system as i have my EOI in electronics engineer.
Thanks


----------



## learner (Mar 5, 2016)

Asalehin said:


> Regarding 2613 Occupation:
> 
> According to my analysis, in the last round they have given 450 invites.
> 
> ...


I believe the last round was heavy for 2613 just cause the first round of december had 0 invites for this code . I had hoped they would double the number of picks in next round (which they did). Now the only worry is they should not repeat the December trend (not picking anything in first round and picking double and second) . In this case ppl like me (28th Nov EOI date of effect) would loose couple of weeks .


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

learner said:


> I believe the last round was heavy for 2613 just cause the first round of december had 0 invites for this code . I had hoped they would double the number of picks in next round (which they did). Now the only worry is they should not repeat the December trend (not picking anything in first round and picking double and second) . In this case ppl like me (28th Nov EOI date of effect) would loose couple of weeks .


Hopefully it won't be like December round

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

I'm stuck with one doubt here-
I lodged my EOI for 189 on 25th Nov dor 2613 with 65 points. But my agent interchanged my Speaking and Writing scores by mistake, which she changed on 28th Nov. This is only information update and no change in score at all.
My profile shows last updated as 28th Nov.
So my DOE would be 25th Nov only right? Just wanted to cross-check.

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> I'm stuck with one doubt here-
> I lodged my EOI for 189 on 25th Nov dor 2613 with 65 points. But my agent interchanged my Speaking and Writing scores by mistake, which she changed on 28th Nov. This is only information update and no change in score at all.
> My profile shows last updated as 28th Nov.
> So my DOE would be 25th Nov only right? Just wanted to cross-check.
> ...


Your DOE will be 28th Nov.

Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016, Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst) Invite awaited......


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

RajforAUS said:


> Your DOE will be 28th Nov.
> 
> Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016, Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst) Invite awaited......


Does this mean 28th Nov only?


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> Does this mean 28th Nov only?


Date on the image is not visible. It is the date that you see in the table in that image. 

Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016, Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst) Invite awaited......


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

RajforAUS said:


> Date on the image is not visible. It is the date that you see in the table in that image.
> 
> Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016, Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst) Invite awaited......


Ok, it is 25th Nov then.


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> Ok, it is 25th Nov then.


Does that mean DOE won't change unless it affect points??

Im in a same situation... I hv to modify a small information..due to which it should not change my DOE...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

OZCallingUs said:


> I'm stuck with one doubt here-
> I lodged my EOI for 189 on 25th Nov dor 2613 with 65 points. But my agent interchanged my Speaking and Writing scores by mistake, which she changed on 28th Nov. This is only information update and no change in score at all.
> My profile shows last updated as 28th Nov.
> So my DOE would be 25th Nov only right? Just wanted to cross-check.
> ...




If points didn't change - doe will not change. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> If points didn't change - doe will not change.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Happy to hear... should I go ahead n update that information?? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

Does the Cut-off also increases as the availability goes down?
for example for 233914, cut-ff is 65 with 20% availability left (pro-rata)... do you think that cut-off would increase to 70 or 75 with subsequent rounds and less availability???

Please Comment.

Thanks


----------



## amersherif (Dec 23, 2016)

*thank you*



BulletAK said:


> This thread is for people who have already lodged an EOI for an 189 visa and hope to be invited in *January 2017*.
> 
> If you are waiting for state sponsorship, there are several other threads that will help you. Invitation rounds do not apply to state-sponsored visas.
> 
> ...


Many thanks


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Kvaidya said:


> Does the Cut-off also increases as the availability goes down?
> for example for 233914, cut-ff is 65 with 20% availability left (pro-rata)... do you think that cut-off would increase to 70 or 75 with subsequent rounds and less availability???
> 
> Please Comment.
> ...




Availability is only relevant with states. If the occupation is in SOL list, the cutoff will only increase if more number of high point applicants apply for that occupation and it mostly hits the 189 and 489 invitation trend.


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

subscribing...

As cutoff points in my occupation dropped to 65 with DOE 26/10/16 I hope to be invited.


----------



## prassu1 (Nov 21, 2016)

learner said:


> I believe the last round was heavy for 2613 just cause the first round of december had 0 invites for this code . I had hoped they would double the number of picks in next round (which they did). Now the only worry is they should not repeat the December trend (not picking anything in first round and picking double and second) . In this case ppl like me (28th Nov EOI date of effect) would loose couple of weeks .


Its highly unlikely that January 1st week would be same as December 1st week with 0 invites, coz, if you check out their official page the DIBP has admitted that it was a mistake from their side, a technical glitch which led to IT and Computing codes receiving ) invites, there is a reason not to worry !!!


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> subscribing...
> 
> As cutoff points in my occupation dropped to 65 with DOE 26/10/16 I hope to be invited.


Hopefully in February. We have the same case and our DOE is almost the same.


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Hopefully in February. We have the same case and our DOE is almost the same.


Yeah mate...let's see.:fingerscrossed: I wish I had your points for language. LOL.


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hey Andreyx108b,

I updated few general information today.. but no change in points.. 
could you see the image and let me know if this will it effect my invite seniority?

I was happy to see that DOE is still showing as 21st Nov... pls confirm it.. 



andreyx108b said:


> If points didn't change - doe will not change.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

Krish29 said:


> Hey Andreyx108b,
> 
> I updated few general information today.. but no change in points..
> could you see the image and let me know if this will it effect my invite seniority?
> ...


The DOE remains the same unless you change your points.


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks Bro!!



lucas.wszolek said:


> The DOE remains the same unless you change your points.


----------



## prassu1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Krish29 said:


> Hey Andreyx108b,
> 
> I updated few general information today.. but no change in points..
> could you see the image and let me know if this will it effect my invite seniority?
> ...


No change in DOE, its 21st Nov. get ready for an invite on Jan 4


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi All,

I am trying to submit my EOI. Have some questions:

In Step 5, System is asking me to select the state or region. I am intending to apply only for NSW now.

In the same Step 5, System is asking "Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?" What should i answer?

I will appreciate the responses from seniors and those who have submitted the EOI. 

Thanks


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

Npatel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am trying to submit my EOI. Have some questions:
> 
> ...


You can choose either option and this will not affect your chances of getting invite....they have mentioned this on that page itself....

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

prassu1 said:


> No change in DOE, its 21st Nov. get ready for an invite on Jan 4


Thanks Bro!! One more week to go.... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

I have a general query...

1) If I apply for State nomination in EOI (190), and if I receive the 190 invite before 189, then is it mandatory to apply or can I wait for 189?
2) To apply for the State Nomination in EOI, do I also need to apply for the state nomination on the State migration website?

Thanks, appreciate your expert comments.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Kvaidya said:


> I have a general query...
> 
> 1) If I apply for State nomination in EOI (190), and if I receive the 190 invite before 189, then is it mandatory to apply or can I wait for 189?
> 2) To apply for the State Nomination in EOI, do I also need to apply for the state nomination on the State migration website?
> ...


if you receive visa invitation for 190 then EOI will be freezed and you may not be able to receive visa invite for 189 considering both 189 and 190 are in the same EOI. I am talking about visa invite for 190 not the nomination invite from state

for Victoria you need to apply on their state website along with mentioning them in EOI, 


experts can guide more on this


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Hi

I have 65 points eoi effect date is 23/12/2016. 

When I can receive the invite ? Any guesses ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAbbas007 (Sep 9, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> if you receive visa invitation for 190 then EOI will be freezed and you may not be able to receive visa invite for 189 considering both 189 and 190 are in the same EOI. I am talking about visa invite for 190 not the nomination invite from state
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dear sultan,

I received visa invite on 7th Dec from NSW and my points updated to 65 as my experience crosse 8 years on 5th Dec. My consultant told this will not affect my 189 invite.
So I am waiting for Jan round. 5th Feb is the last date to apply NSW.

Are u sure I will not receive 189 invite ?

Code : 261313


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katzk (Aug 23, 2016)

Hello,

I am a new member. Just wanted to check, while applying for EOI,does it display the final points that we are applying for? I am not sure if my education is getting considered?


----------



## katzk (Aug 23, 2016)

Ajeet said:


> Yes, it will give you total points before you submit. Make sure that your points are calculated correctly. This is very important to avoid visa rejection if you claimed more points. Double-check your assessment and see how many years of experience you can claim.
> 
> Have a very Bright Future!!


Thank you for your quick response. Will definitely check before I submit!!


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> if you receive visa invitation for 190 then EOI will be freezed and you may not be able to receive visa invite for 189 considering both 189 and 190 are in the same EOI. I am talking about visa invite for 190 not the nomination invite from state
> 
> for Victoria you need to apply on their state website along with mentioning them in EOI,
> 
> ...


If it is an invitation to apply, I agree that 189 EOI will be frozen. If it is still invitation for nomination, then you can disregard that and wait for 189 invitation. 

But to be on the safe side for your assurance, create a different EOI for each.


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

Kvaidya said:


> I have a general query...
> 
> 1) If I apply for State nomination in EOI (190), and if I receive the 190 invite before 189, then is it mandatory to apply or can I wait for 189?
> 2) To apply for the State Nomination in EOI, do I also need to apply for the state nomination on the State migration website?
> ...


If it is still invitation for nomination, then you can disregard that and wait for 189 invitation. But to be on the safe side for your assurance, create a different EOI for each.

As far as I know is that you just indicate which state you want to be nominated in your EOI.


----------



## Diyaeldin (Dec 21, 2016)

As far as I know, you'll always need IELTS/PTE to be done before submitting any EOI if you want to reach the acceptable EOI score (total should be above 60 pts). 
Now depending on the current status of your profession (number of invites left) the total EOI score required differs.
I hope this helps.

regards,


----------



## paramSG (Jan 9, 2016)

SAbbas007 said:


> Dear sultan,
> 
> I received visa invite on 7th Dec from NSW and my points updated to 65 as my experience crosse 8 years on 5th Dec. My consultant told this will not affect my 189 invite.
> So I am waiting for Jan round. 5th Feb is the last date to apply NSW.
> ...


I think you should go with NSW. Your signature says that you have 60 points for 189 and since April 2016 there is no invite for 60 pointers in 261313 (Software Engineer).
So 60 pointers will take more to get invite in 261313 (Software Engineeer)


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

paramSG said:


> I think you should go with NSW. Your signature says that you have 60 points for 189 and since April 2016 there is no invite for 60 pointers in 261313 (Software Engineer).
> So 60 pointers will take more to get invite in 261313 (Software Engineeer)


I agree! First EOI submission I had was June with 60 points. Looking at the trend for 60 pointers, I convinced my wife to take language test and submit for skills assessment. 

She wasn't convinced at first due to the hefty amount to shell out just for 5 points. Thankfully, on September, she agreed that we claim for partner points. 

So we resubmitted an EOI with 65 points on late October and after 2 invitation rounds we got an invite.


----------



## SAbbas007 (Sep 9, 2016)

paramSG said:


> I think you should go with NSW. Your signature says that you have 60 points for 189 and since April 2016 there is no invite for 60 pointers in 261313 (Software Engineer).
> 
> So 60 pointers will take more to get invite in 261313 (Software Engineeer)




Hi Dear, Thanks for ur reply. I had 60 points when I applied but after 5th Dec my points updated 65 for 189.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krismuree (Dec 18, 2015)

Before March 2017, u can expect


----------



## abelann (Aug 6, 2015)

*189 ICT 26111 Business Analyst- ACS reassessment*

Hello All,
I had submitted my EOI @60 points almost 1 year back and didnt get invitation. Recently I changed my job and my EOI got updated to 65 points. This was because my years of experience increased and I was granted another 5 points. Should I do an ACS reassessment as the date of effect is after my last working date of my previous organisation. 

Can you also advise me the process of updating EOI ? and ACS reassessment ?

Your assistance is much appreciated.
ANZSCO - 261111 (ICT BA) 
EOI 189 - 60 points : 01/Feb/2016 
EOI 189 - 65 points : 28/Oct/2016 - EOI yet to be updated after job change to claim extra points
189 invite: XX/XX/XXXX


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

SAbbas007 said:


> Dear sultan,
> 
> I received visa invite on 7th Dec from NSW and my points updated to 65 as my experience crosse 8 years on 5th Dec. My consultant told this will not affect my 189 invite.
> So I am waiting for Jan round. 5th Feb is the last date to apply NSW.
> ...


you can check the EOI, what does it say for 189 ??

you have time till 5th feb, you can see the two rounds of January(4th & 18th), if you not get invited then you can very well go ahead with 190 visa invite.

there is ample time in between 18/01 and 05/02 to decide and move ahead


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sanjeewa said:


> Hi
> 
> I have 65 points eoi effect date is 23/12/2016.
> 
> ...


if lots of 70 pointers dont join the que then you can be hopeful for 2nd round of January or 1st round of february


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> if you receive *visa invitation* for 190 then EOI will be freezed and you may not be able to receive visa invite for 189 considering both 189 and 190 are in the same EOI. I am talking about visa invite for 190 not the nomination invite from state
> 
> for Victoria you need to apply on their state website along with mentioning them in EOI,
> 
> ...





destinedtobe said:


> If it is an invitation to apply, I agree that 189 EOI will be frozen. If it is still invitation for nomination, then you can disregard that and wait for 189 invitation.
> 
> But to be on the safe side for your assurance, create a different EOI for each.



i have mentioned visa invitation


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

abelann said:


> Hello All,
> I had submitted my EOI @60 points almost 1 year back and didnt get invitation. Recently I changed my job and my EOI got updated to 65 points. This was because my years of experience increased and I was granted another 5 points. Should I do an ACS reassessment as the date of effect is after my last working date of my previous organisation.
> 
> Can you also advise me the process of updating EOI ? and ACS reassessment ?
> ...



if points has updated after points increased to 65 then you should get ACS done to include experience in new company else it will create problems at visa stage.

alternatively a riskier path is not to do ACS but collect roles and responsibility letter from the new company, be aware the roles and responsibility in new company should match with your occupation code. 

update EOI, if you receive invite on old invite then it could be risky as there has been change in circumstances and the EOI is not updated to reflect those changes.

experts can throw more light on this


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

I submitted EOI (189) on 22.12.2016 with 65 points for 261313. I received a message from Person that they have sent my score to DIBP on 29th (which was ordered on 28thDec). 
Is it normal? Does DIBP contact person/IELTS even before you get an invite?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sumitgupta22 said:


> I submitted EOI (189) on 22.12.2016 with 65 points for 261313. I received a message from Person that they have sent my score to DIBP on 29th (which was ordered on 28thDec).
> Is it normal? Does DIBP contact person/IELTS even before you get an invite?


you might have selected DIBP as the institution to receive scores automatically

hence.....

it is normal, dont worry


----------



## abelann (Aug 6, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> if points has updated after points increased to 65 then you should get ACS done to include experience in new company else it will create problems at visa stage.
> 
> alternatively a riskier path is not to do ACS but collect roles and responsibility letter from the new company, be aware the roles and responsibility in new company should match with your occupation code.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sultan. Ths helps


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

*Hope*

subscribing with hope


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

*good news? or bad?*



BulletAK said:


> Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend have been updated with 21 December 2016 round results!


I'm in the 2335XX group, going on pro-rata for 3 rounds now.
as for my job group, and the prorata tracker in this post, i see the EOI cutoff points moved from 70 to 65, and the EOI cutoff date to be on 26/10

The remark is you can notice that 26/10 is the date of the last round when 65 pointers were selected, this means that probably the guy selected as 65 pointer was only 1 guy, who was unlucky enough to submit EOI few hours late after the selection that day.

The conclusion is: last round 16 out of 17 were invited with 70 points or more and 1 was selected with 65 points, so this trend shows 65 pointers have very slim chances in the next rounds.

please tell me if I'm wrong about this analysis


----------



## Ricky_TWIOS (Dec 28, 2016)

Hello Seniors,

I am new to this forum. I have one question(may be a stupid one),

Can we create 2 EOI, one for 189 and another for 190? so while creating first EOI, i can de-select option when it asks for state. and for second EOI, only choose state option.


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

Ricky_TWIOS said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have one question(may be a stupid one),
> 
> Can we create 2 EOI, one for 189 and another for 190? so while creating first EOI, i can de-select option when it asks for state. and for second EOI, only choose state option.


I'm not a senior, but yes it is possible. In fact, I would recommend you do this.


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

Does NSW requires that we apply on their website if the invitation to nomination is received or before receiving the nomination?


----------



## ssivagct (Dec 20, 2016)

Occupation : S/W Engineer

PTE A : 1st Nov 2016
ACS +ve: 1st December 2016
EOI submitted: 2nd Dec 2016
EOI : ??

Anyone submitted EOI (s/w engineer) on December 1st week and waiting for the invitation?


----------



## ssivagct (Dec 20, 2016)

Points: 65


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Kvaidya said:


> Does NSW requires that we apply on their website if the invitation to nomination is received or before receiving the nomination?


No.


----------



## JanJod (Nov 14, 2016)

takemeout said:


> I'm in the 2335XX group, going on pro-rata for 3 rounds now.
> as for my job group, and the prorata tracker in this post, i see the EOI cutoff points moved from 70 to 65, and the EOI cutoff date to be on 26/10
> 
> The remark is you can notice that 26/10 is the date of the last round when 65 pointers were selected, this means that probably the guy selected as 65 pointer was only 1 guy, who was unlucky enough to submit EOI few hours late after the selection that day.
> ...


Your analysis may not be entirely correct. What the cutoff point of 65 implies is that if no 70 pointer and above submit application to the pool before the next draw only 65 and 60 pointers will be in the pool for selection.


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

ssivagct said:


> Occupation : S/W Engineer
> 
> PTE A : 1st Nov 2016
> ACS +ve: 1st December 2016
> ...


May I know how many points you got?


----------



## ssivagct (Dec 20, 2016)

destinedtobe said:


> May I know how many points you got?



65 Points


----------



## Ricky_TWIOS (Dec 28, 2016)

Bar seems to have gone higher for Job code 261313(software engineer). since early Oct, only 70+ points have got invite for 189(from India). in fact last 4 folks have80 points. I have 65 points though  

I found this in this URL and sort by EOI invite date.

myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

Ricky_TWIOS said:


> Bar seems to have gone higher for Job code 261313(software engineer). since early Oct, only 70+ points have got invite for 189(from India). in fact last 4 folks have80 points. I have 65 points though
> 
> I found this in this URL and sort by EOI invite date.
> 
> myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189


I submitted EOI late Oct and got invited after two rounds, about a month after. Don't lose hope man.


----------



## Ricky_TWIOS (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks Destined2B. Your motivation is really valuable( you are from SGP i guess). my data analysis was for indian SEs.

BTW- i wrote your blog of getting PR in 2 weeks. That was an awsome write up. so do you suggest before one submit EOI, we can do Health check up(as someone told me they wont return visa fee if one fails in health).

I am in the process of collecting my reference letters of last 10 years. was thinking of doing PCC and medical in the meanwhile. I hope PCC done before EOI submission would be considered.


----------



## Ricky_TWIOS (Dec 28, 2016)

I read, not wrote your blog


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

Ricky_TWIOS said:


> Thanks Destined2B. Your motivation is really valuable( you are from SGP i guess). my data analysis was for indian SEs.
> 
> BTW- i wrote your blog of getting PR in 2 weeks. That was an awsome write up. so do you suggest before one submit EOI, we can do Health check up(as someone told me they wont return visa fee if one fails in health).
> 
> I am in the process of collecting my reference letters of last 10 years. was thinking of doing PCC and medical in the meanwhile. I hope PCC done before EOI submission would be considered.


If you are really in doubt about your health, sure, do it! If you tracked the trends for invites and are really sure that you will get the invite after 2-3 rounds according to your projection, then do it!

But if not, please hold that off until you get an invitation. The reason being that medical is only good for a year. Anyway, you do not need to pay anything at EOI stage.


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

Ricky_TWIOS said:


> I read, not wrote your blog


Thank you!


----------



## Ricky_TWIOS (Dec 28, 2016)

Well- no, just to save time, moreover i am fit and fine .

do you mean After EOI, medical would be non-chargeable to us?


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

Ricky_TWIOS said:


> Well- no, just to save time, moreover i am fit and fine .
> 
> do you mean After EOI, medical would be non-chargeable to us?


No. I'm sorry for confusing you. What I mean to say is that we don't need to pay for EOI submission, unlike for NZ application. 

Whatever stage we do medicals, we still pay. Sorry, no getting away with it!


----------



## Ricky_TWIOS (Dec 28, 2016)

So i go back to my question then 

- Can i Do PCC before EOI(guess PCC is valid for 1 yr)
- Can i Do medical before EOI(again valid for 6+ months i guess)

I am asking coz while i wait for my reference letters, i wanted to cross these points( i have 65 points)



destinedtobe said:


> No. I'm sorry for confusing you. What I mean to say is that we don't need to pay for EOI submission, unlike for NZ application.
> 
> Whatever stage we do medicals, we still pay. Sorry, no getting away with it!


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

Ricky_TWIOS said:


> So i go back to my question then
> 
> - Can i Do PCC before EOI(guess PCC is valid for 1 yr)
> - Can i Do medical before EOI(again valid for 6+ months i guess)
> ...


Sure you can! The only risk is to do both again if they expire before you get an ITA/grant. 

But I could be wrong you know. :help:


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future (Nov 22, 2016)

*ITA Validity duration*

Hi Folks,

I just want to know, if we do not apply for the Visa within 60 days of receiving the ITA, will the Date of Effect of the EOI change to the 61st date?
For example i get an ITA on Jan 5th and do not apply for Visa till Mar 5th. Will my EOI Date of Effect will change to Mar 6th? or will the EOI be rejected?

Just want to know as my passport formalities to include spouse seems to get delayed as I have to get our marriage registered first.


Thanks in advance
Balaaji PH


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

BalaajiPH said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I just want to know, if we do not apply for the Visa within 60 days of receiving the ITA, will the Date of Effect of the EOI change to the 61st date?
> For example i get an ITA on Jan 5th and do not apply for Visa till Mar 5th. Will my EOI Date of Effect will change to Mar 6th? or will the EOI be rejected?
> ...


I believe it is considered withdrawn. You will go back to square one, which is to submit a new EOI.


----------



## AUDream2017 (Dec 30, 2016)

Hello friends I am new to this forum.
I have one doubt. Please help me on this.
Actually, I have total 65 points (software engineer).
I want to add my wife and a kid in my application. But my wife does not have even 10th pass. Due to family problem she could not complete her education. She is just 9th pass and she have just leaving certifacate with 9th pass in Marathi language. No marksheets no certificates.
Is secondary applicant's education mandatory to get PR? I am ready to pay for functional English. Please please help me on this.


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

JanJod said:


> Your analysis may not be entirely correct. What the cutoff point of 65 implies is that if no 70 pointer and above submit application to the pool before the next draw only 65 and 60 pointers will be in the pool for selection.


Thanks for your reply,

I like how you look at the other half of the cup
just thinking out loud, and wishing that Im wrong

Looking at the date 26/10 round, every 65 pointer was selected who had applied by max. 25/10.
The new cutoff date is 26/10, which means that (at least) one guy was selected with 65 points with a date of 26/10. and as this is only means moving 1 day for 65 pointers, I assume 1 or maximum 2 guys had their effect date on 26/10, the rest of the 17 selected would be having less concerns with more than 65 points

Its a patience game, lets wait and see


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

Based on last 189 EOI invitation round, when can an invite be expected for 261313 for 189 EOI with 65 points with DOE 29-Dec-16? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## AUDream2017 (Dec 30, 2016)

AUDream2017 said:


> Hello friends I am new to this forum.
> I have one doubt. Please help me on this.
> Actually, I have total 65 points (software engineer).
> I want to add my wife and a kid in my application. But my wife does not have even 10th pass. Due to family problem she could not complete her education. She is just 9th pass and she have just leaving certifacate with 9th pass in Marathi language. No marksheets no certificates.
> Is secondary applicant's education mandatory to get PR? I am ready to pay for functional English. Please please help me on this.


Please help me friends. Your help will be appreciated...Please


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

AUDream2017 said:


> AUDream2017 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello friends I am new to this forum.
> ...



No. Education for your partner is not mandatory


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Ricky_TWIOS said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have one question(may be a stupid one),
> 
> Can we create 2 EOI, one for 189 and another for 190? so while creating first EOI, i can de-select option when it asks for state. and for second EOI, only choose state option.


yes possible. one eoi dedicated for 189 other one for 190


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Kvaidya said:


> Does NSW requires that we apply on their website if the invitation to nomination is received or before receiving the nomination?


Unlike Victoria you need specifically submit application on NSW website. However if you receive a nomination invitation from NSW then you need to formally apply on the link mentioned by them, this has to be done in 14 days along with 300 AUD and relevant documents


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ssivagct said:


> Occupation : S/W Engineer
> 
> PTE A : 1st Nov 2016
> ACS +ve: 1st December 2016
> ...


i think no one has received invite who submitted EOI after 21/11/2016 5.24 pm, you may be lucky in next two rounds


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

AUDream2017 said:


> Hello friends I am new to this forum.
> I have one doubt. Please help me on this.
> Actually, I have total 65 points (software engineer).
> I want to add my wife and a kid in my application. But my wife does not have even 10th pass. Due to family problem she could not complete her education. She is just 9th pass and she have just leaving certifacate with 9th pass in Marathi language. No marksheets no certificates.
> Is secondary applicant's education mandatory to get PR? I am ready to pay for functional English. Please please help me on this.





takemeout said:


> No. Education for your partner is not mandatory


Experts please throw light on this query.

I also want to know about the reply to this one


----------



## ssivagct (Dec 20, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Experts please throw light on this query.
> 
> I also want to know about the reply to this one


Partner has to show the functional english proof (i.e overall score 30 in PTE). If not then you need to pay a lot money to cover this. Nothing else required for partner. Hope this helps.


----------



## ssivagct (Dec 20, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> i think no one has received invite who submitted EOI after 21/11/2016 5.24 pm, you may be lucky in next two rounds



Thanks Man. I have 65 points. Not sure about the cutoff date for s/w engineer on Jan 4th 2017 invitation. Have to wait and see.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ssivagct said:


> Partner has to show the functional english proof (i.e overall score 30 in PTE). If not then you need to pay a lot money to cover this. Nothing else required for partner. Hope this helps.


i am concerned about the education part of spouse


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ssivagct said:


> Thanks Man. I have 65 points. Not sure about the cutoff date for s/w engineer on Jan 4th 2017 invitation. Have to wait and see.


lets see.. all the best


----------



## ssivagct (Dec 20, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> i am concerned about the education part of spouse


As per my knowledge it won't be an issue.


----------



## ssivagct (Dec 20, 2016)

*Different Occupation code for 457 and 189*

Hi Everyone ,

Have query on 189 visa.

I am holding 457 visa (Occupation code: Systems Analyst) and I am planning to apply 189 visa so I have done skill assessment under S/W engineer occupation and ACS has approved it. 

Can we use different occupation code for 189 visa(s/w engineer) when you holding 457 visa (systems analyst). Will this cause any issue during application process?

Anyone facing this ?


----------



## Roni2 (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi everyone just want to know a lil thing about uploading the academic docs while lodging 189 visa

Is it necessary to upload your overseas higher secondary school transcript+Certificate both or you can just upload one of them either transcript or cert?
Thanks and happy new year


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ssivagct said:


> Hi Everyone ,
> 
> Have query on 189 visa.
> 
> ...


have you done skill assessment when you applied for 457 ?? the system analyst you mentioned is your designation/work profile ??

if yes then i think your 189/190 can go ahead with software engineer... it is my thought.. wait for experts to comment on this

Edit 1 - designation doesn't not matters


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Roni2 said:


> Hi everyone just want to know a lil thing about uploading the academic docs while lodging 189 visa
> 
> Is it necessary to upload your overseas higher secondary school transcript+Certificate both or you can just upload one of them either transcript or cert?
> Thanks and happy new year


either one will do


----------



## ssivagct (Dec 20, 2016)

*Different Occupation code for 457 and 189*



sultan_azam said:


> have you done skill assessment when you applied for 457 ?? the system analyst you mentioned is your designation/work profile ??
> 
> if yes then i think your 189/190 can go ahead with software engineer... it is my thought.. wait for experts to comment on this


Hi Sultan ,

have you done skill assessment when you applied for 457 ?

Yes, its done by my employer during 457 process as system analyst.


However My roles and responsibilities more closely match with s/w engineer than systems analyst. So applied ACS under s/w engineer category and ACS approved it.

My agent telling me like this won't cause any problem since ACS approved it. But I need to know If anyone have done like this ?

Thanks
Siva


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ssivagct said:


> Hi Sultan ,
> 
> have you done skill assessment when you applied for 457 ?
> 
> ...



ahhh ok.... i wasnt aware of this "employer has to do skill assessment for 457"


----------



## Roni2 (Dec 26, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Roni2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone just want to know a lil thing about uploading the academic docs while lodging 189 visa
> ...


Thanks Sultan for the reply 
Just forgot one thing CAN WE ATTACH OUR AUSTRALIAN BACHELOR's DEGREE AND TRANSCRIPT TOGETHER IN ONE PDF FILE OR SEPERATELY?
Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Roni2 said:


> Thanks Sultan for the reply
> Just forgot one thing CAN WE ATTACH OUR AUSTRALIAN BACHELOR's DEGREE AND TRANSCRIPT TOGETHER IN ONE PDF FILE OR SEPERATELY?
> Cheers


if you are doing so then provide a content page which states 

Bachelor's degree - page 1
Transcript - page 2

it will case officer easily access this document and not look elsewhere for degree/transcript


----------



## Roni2 (Dec 26, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Roni2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Sultan for the reply
> ...


Great thanks dude


----------



## Asalehin (Dec 6, 2016)

ssivagct said:


> Thanks Man. I have 65 points. Not sure about the cutoff date for s/w engineer on Jan 4th 2017 invitation. Have to wait and see.


4th January round, 2613 Cut off might be around 1st Dec as pet my approximation, if they issue 225 ITA. if more then it will move further.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Wpxz_YSkxwGIDU4jaok7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit#gid=0




2613
65 points 
Eoi 189 5th Dec 2016


----------



## ssivagct (Dec 20, 2016)

Asalehin said:


> 4th January round, 2613 Cut off might be around 1st Dec as pet my approximation, if they issue 225 ITA. if more then it will move further.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Wpxz_YSkxwGIDU4jaok7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit#gid=0
> 
> ...


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

I think they will invite 450 each round from Jan onwards. last year they had increased count


----------



## ssivagct (Dec 20, 2016)

daussie said:


> I think they will invite 450 each round from Jan onwards. last year they had increased count



Hopefully.


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> ahhh ok.... i wasnt aware of this "employer has to do skill assessment for 457"


Skill assessment is only applicable for few occupations and not for ICT professionals like system analyst or software engg....they process it based on the years of experience & degree...

Sent from my Lenovo YT3-850M using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

ssivagct said:


> Hi Sultan ,
> 
> have you done skill assessment when you applied for 457 ?
> 
> ...


I understand your query, as one of my friend is facing the same issue....he got his 457 visa for a diff job code rather than his actual R&R(diff job code)... He is also confused whether this will create problem while processing PR....he is not even done with ACS...

May be experts can throw some input on this....


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Based on last 189 EOI invitation round, when can an invite be expected for 261313 for 189 EOI with 65 points with DOE 29-Dec-16? Please suggest. Thanks.


Any information on the above query, please. Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ssivagct said:


> Partner has to show the functional english proof (i.e overall score 30 in PTE). If not then you need to pay a lot money to cover this. Nothing else required for partner. Hope this helps.




The VAC2 fee us around $4.8k


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## learner (Mar 5, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Any information on the above query, please. Thanks.


Feb 2017 Second round .


----------



## AUDream2017 (Dec 30, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> i am concerned about the education part of spouse


Thanks Sultan and ssivagct.

I dont have any problem with second installment (payment for functional english). I am concerned about the education of my spouse. She does not any proof - like 10th 12th Marksheets/Certificate. I have updated my EOI on 10th of Dec for S/W Engg and I have mentioned 2 family members in my EOI. I might be getting invite on 4th/18th Jan and I dont have time to think about it. I am in confusion, Should I add my spouse in application or not?.

If I add my spouse and kid, then I would pay AUD3600 + AUD1800 + AUD900 = AUD6300. And if her education makes problem, then I will be in big trouble. I may lose evrything. Please help me on this. I know spouse's education is not mandatory, but it should not lead to rejection.....


----------



## rahul.jiwarkar (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi All,

Good to see this thread and everyone hoping to get invitations in the new year... Best luck to all.

I submitted EoI on 6th Dec. for 189 Visa. 

I'd applied for 2613 with 65 points. Hoping to hear back soon. Can anyone tell me approx. when can I expect the invitation?

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Happy new year everyone, may 2017 be the year when your dreams come true.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

AUDream2017 said:


> I know spouse's education is not mandatory, but it should not lead to rejection.....


If you know your spouse's education isn't mandatory, why are you worried? As has already been posted, there is no requirement linked to the spouse's education other than when people are claiming partner points.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

learner said:


> Feb 2017 Second round .


For 21 Dec round, what was the last DOE for 2613 to get 189 EOI invite? Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> For 21 Dec round, what was the last DOE for 2613 to get 189 EOI invite? Any information here please. Thanks.


21st Nov

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## learner (Mar 5, 2016)

rahul.jiwarkar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Good to see this thread and everyone hoping to get invitations in the new year... Best luck to all.
> 
> ...


You should get it on second pick of January . Around 18th Jan .


----------



## rahul.jiwarkar (Dec 31, 2016)

learner said:


> You should get it on second pick of January . Around 18th Jan .


Ok. Thanks mate. Fingers crossed.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

AUDream2017 said:


> Thanks Sultan and ssivagct.
> 
> I dont have any problem with second installment (payment for functional english). I am concerned about the education of my spouse. She does not any proof - like 10th 12th Marksheets/Certificate. I have updated my EOI on 10th of Dec for S/W Engg and I have mentioned 2 family members in my EOI. I might be getting invite on 4th/18th Jan and I dont have time to think about it. I am in confusion, Should I add my spouse in application or not?.
> 
> If I add my spouse and kid, then I would pay AUD3600 + AUD1800 + AUD900 = AUD6300. And if her education makes problem, then I will be in big trouble. I may lose evrything. Please help me on this. I know spouse's education is not mandatory, but it should not lead to rejection.....


I donot feel myself competent enough to answer this query.

may be some good MARA agent's advice should be taken on this, trust some Australian MARA agent


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

sultan_azam said:


> I donot feel myself competent enough to answer this query.
> 
> may be some good MARA agent's advice should be taken on this, trust some Australian MARA agent


Maggie-May24's answer (above) is correct. 

Dependents have to be included in the application anyway, either as migrating or non-migrating. To not include them would be fraud and could cause major problems.

Clearly AUDream2017 wants his family with him, so they must be included on his application as migrating dependents. 

If the spouse does not have functional English skills; http://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english, that will not cause the application to be rejected, there will simply be an additional charge of $4885 (VAC2) requested by the Case Officer before the visa is issued.

(click on General Skilled Migration, here, and then scroll down to 12a): http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Fees


----------



## Roni2 (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi SULTAN can you plz guide me on the following 
while putting the dates in form 80 like Months with Years in different question it comes up automatically for example "JAN-1990" whereas i am trying to put
"01-1990" 
Does it matter if i leave put JANUARY AS JAN or AUGUST AS AUG?

What should i write down on question 19 
WHAT's the reason for remaining in australia?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Last year January they have released 400+ invites in a single round. Hopes that happens this year too!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kaju said:


> Maggie-May24's answer (above) is correct.
> 
> Dependents have to be included in the application anyway, either as migrating or non-migrating. To not include them would be fraud and could cause major problems.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply , OP's query is not related to english skills


As I understand OP wants to know whether it is necessary for spouse to be a graduate, will it do if spouse has studied only upto standard 9th and no formal education after that ??


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Roni2 said:


> Hi SULTAN can you plz guide me on the following
> while putting the dates in form 80 like Months with Years in different question it comes up automatically for example "JAN-1990" whereas i am trying to put
> "01-1990"
> Does it matter if i leave put JANUARY AS JAN or AUGUST AS AUG?
> ...


I think you are asking about Question 17 - January as JAN will do

Q 19 clearly states - Give details of all employment and unemployment

Q 25 What is your main reason for remaining in Australia? - write migration; however i have left this question blank


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Thanks for your reply , OP's query is not related to english skills
> 
> 
> As I understand OP wants to know whether it is necessary for spouse to be a graduate, will it do if spouse has studied only upto standard 9th and no formal education after that ??


My understanding is that graduation is necessary only if he wants to claim partner skill points... otherwise VAC2 payment would be sufficient...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roni2 (Dec 26, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Roni2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi SULTAN can you plz guide me on the following
> ...


Sorry my bad the question no was 25 actually all good now 
I am Actually trying to put months in numbers Like 01 as January, 02 February etc but it is converting automatically in 01 as JAN 02 as FEB etc so is it ok to put for example JAN-1986 or it has to be 01-1986??


----------



## SRK_07 (Sep 10, 2016)

Anyone of 2339(Engineering technologist) Expecting invitation tomorrow?...My DOE is 16 November, 65 points....experts please comment on my chances


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys 21 hour till the invitation!


----------



## akryptik (Aug 10, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys 21 hour till the invitation!


Any chance for 60 pointers in 2339 category?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sanjeewa said:


> Last year January they have released 400+ invites in a single round. Hopes that happens this year too!



Its not really January thing. but lets see.


----------



## akryptik (Aug 10, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Its not really January thing. but lets see.


what's your best guess? when do you see it happening?


----------



## prash4u8019immi (Mar 5, 2016)

Seniors and experienced...can anyone suggest when i can expect invite?

EOI submitted 70 points..software engineer...submited on Dec 21 2016


----------



## AUDream2017 (Dec 30, 2016)

prash4u8019immi said:


> Seniors and experienced...can anyone suggest when i can expect invite?
> 
> EOI submitted 70 points..software engineer...submited on Dec 21 2016


You will get invite tomorrow night (4th Jan 12:00 AM).


----------



## prash4u8019immi (Mar 5, 2016)

AUDream2017 said:


> You will get invite tomorrow night (4th Jan 12:00 AM).


ok thank u much


----------



## rye017 (Dec 21, 2016)

Good luck to everyone tomorrow! Crossed fingers!


----------



## tkt2016 (May 22, 2016)

EOI submitted for 2339 on 25th Nov, 65 Points expecting invite on 18th Jan.
All the best to everyone expecting invites


----------



## samcool80 (Oct 27, 2016)

all the best everyone


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Unlike Victoria you need specifically submit application on NSW website. However if you receive a nomination invitation from NSW then you need to formally apply on the link mentioned by them, this has to be done in 14 days along with 300 AUD and relevant documents


So does that mean, for Victoria's nomination we need not to apply on Victoria's website??


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

SRK_07 said:


> Anyone of 2339(Engineering technologist) Expecting invitation tomorrow?...My DOE is 16 November, 65 points....experts please comment on my chances


You have a good chance of invite in this round. Mine is same category with DOE 6th Dec.

All the Best. I hope you make it.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

prash4u8019immi said:


> Seniors and experienced...can anyone suggest when i can expect invite?
> 
> EOI submitted 70 points..software engineer...submited on Dec 21 2016




Tonight.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

3 more hours to go!!!

1st invite of the year!!!


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

This wait is killing me :-|

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## muthu329024 (Dec 20, 2016)

Same here submitted in 8th Dec still waiting for SA SS


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

OZCallingUs said:


> This wait is killing me :-|
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


Today is yours.


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

*EOI submitted on 11 Dec*

Hi,
My EOI submission date is 11 Dec 2016
Subclass 189
261313
Points 65

Is there a possibility to get an invite in this round?


----------



## rahul.jiwarkar (Dec 31, 2016)

sprakash85 said:


> Hi,
> My EOI submission date is 11 Dec 2016
> Subclass 189
> 261313
> ...


I've same details as you.. only my submission date is 6th Dec... "learner" advised me, I may get invitation in second round...


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

Alright! Thanks for the info.

Lets hope for the best.




rahul.jiwarkar said:


> I've same details as you.. only my submission date is 6th Dec... "learner" advised me, I may get invitation in second round...


----------



## karthik.sekarin (Jun 8, 2013)

Need some advice on 189 or 190-NSW.

I was having 55+5(state sponsorship) and applied for EOI in 190 visa NSW category. I was having 0 points in english at that time.

But now got 10 points in English from PTE-A exam (below are my scores).

Listening - 80
Reading - 76
Speaking - 73
Writing - 79

So my question is can i go ahead and apply for 189 visa with 65 points ? how much is a waiting time after applying EOI ? or applying 190-NSW visa with 70 points?

Can i update by EOI ? i guess we can update it any time.

Also please let me know if there are any links to give more information on EOI submission.


Please advice.

Regards
Karthik


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

I just hope there is no technical glitch today.

And all those who get invited, please mention the details in this format-

**Anzsco code, points, DOE**

Rather than simply saying "Invited". Like me many of the users are on phones and cannot view the signature.

Hope this helps for accurate speculation !

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

karthik.sekarin said:


> Need some advice on 189 or 190-NSW.
> 
> I was having 55+5(state sponsorship) and applied for EOI in 190 visa NSW category. I was having 0 points in english at that time.
> 
> ...


What is your occupation code?

You can go ahead and create 2 different EOIs for 189 and 190 and wait for your turn.

For Software Engineers, wait is approximately 6 weeks for 65 pointers.

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

OZCallingUs said:


> I just hope there is no technical glitch today.
> 
> And all those who get invited, please mention the details in this format-
> 
> ...


Click on the user name and go to the profile you should be able to see the signature Bro!


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Click on the user name and go to the profile you should be able to see the signature Bro!


Yeah right, but having the data upfront/ handy would be better. Call me lazy ;-)

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## paramSG (Jan 9, 2016)

Two hours to go!!!


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189

above link details 36 ppl having 65+ points in 2613 category waiting for invitation.. 

I am sure there would be a lot many more


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

sumitgupta22 said:


> https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189
> 
> above link details 36 ppl having 65+ points in 2613 category waiting for invitation..
> 
> I am sure there would be a lot many more


Lets hope for 450 invites in this round. Same as last year!


----------



## Landcruiser (Jan 3, 2017)

Invites for Bus analysts seem to be still from Jun 2016 for the December 2016 round. There is a quite bit of lag compared to the software engineers category in ICT. 

Is there anyway I can get skills re-assessed for software engineer and re-initiate EOI?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sprakash85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My EOI submission date is 11 Dec 2016
> 
> ...




Hopefully this round mate.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sadduaks (Nov 17, 2016)

All the best mates... less than an hour to go..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

20 minutes . . . . .


----------



## AUDream2017 (Dec 30, 2016)

1 min to go


----------



## katzk (Aug 23, 2016)

Hello,

Any idea on navigation date for software engineer, EOI submission date 30th Dec 2016 with 75 points?
Thanks in advance


----------



## AUDream2017 (Dec 30, 2016)

Anyone got invite?


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

katzk said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any idea on navigation date for software engineer, EOI submission date 30th Dec 2016 with 75 points?
> Thanks in advance


You would receive an invite in 15 minutes from now.


----------



## AUDream2017 (Dec 30, 2016)

katzk said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any idea on navigation date for software engineer, EOI submission date 30th Dec 2016 with 75 points?
> Thanks in advance


You will get now 100%.


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

not yet!!! :fingerscrossed:


OZCallingUs said:


> Anyone?


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Krish29 said:


> not yet!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When should i check correspondence tab for updates?


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

None on Immitracker too. 

Guess another Technical Glitch from DIBP


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

I guess the same   



OZCallingUs said:


> None on Immitracker too.
> 
> Guess another Technical Glitch from DIBP


----------



## subashbabu (Dec 12, 2016)

*Invited*

28-Nov
261313
65 points


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

subashbabu said:


> 28-Nov
> 261313
> 65 points


Wohoo !!
Congratulations


----------



## AUDream2017 (Dec 30, 2016)

subashbabu said:


> 28-Nov
> 261313
> 65 points


congrats...28th Nov means moving fast....good


----------



## samcool80 (Oct 27, 2016)

subashbabu said:


> 28-Nov
> 
> 261313
> 
> 65 points




Did you got the invite?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No-Matter (Dec 8, 2016)

you should have received an invitation too right?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Status update please?????


----------



## mchandna (Jul 14, 2016)

261111(Business Analyst),65 points, DOE-4th July 

Got invite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subashbabu (Dec 12, 2016)

Check in SkillSelect.. email might take some time..
I got email as well just now..


----------



## katzk (Aug 23, 2016)

AUDream2017 said:


> You will get now 100%.


Got the invitation.

EOI submission Date- 30-Dec-2016 with 75 points


----------



## AUDream2017 (Dec 30, 2016)

katzk said:


> Got the invitation.
> 
> EOI submission Date- 30-Dec-2016 with 75 points


Congrats friend.....best luck for next level


----------



## prash4u8019immi (Mar 5, 2016)

I Got Invitation just now as predicted by senior members....

Thank you

70 points--software engineer

EOI Date= Dec 21 2016


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

All the best to everyone. May all achieve their wholesome desired goals.


----------



## rye017 (Dec 21, 2016)

Just got invited! Thank God! 

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

Congrats mate!!!



rye017 said:


> Just got invited! Thank God!
> 
> Good luck to everyone.


----------



## ssivagct (Dec 20, 2016)

Guys, 

S/W engineer with 65 points and EOI submitted by December, Anyone got invite today?


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

rye017 said:


> Just got invited! Thank God!
> 
> Good luck to everyone.


Congrats.


----------



## vicbose (Dec 19, 2016)

katzk said:


> Got the invitation.
> 
> EOI submission Date- 30-Dec-2016 with 75 points


Congrats Mate...


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Anyone invited?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

2613xx 65 cleared till 04-Dec? Can we say this?


----------



## samcool80 (Oct 27, 2016)

rye017 said:


> Just got invited! Thank God!
> 
> Good luck to everyone.



Glad to see some 263111 getting invite. 

Rye mine is 263111 too 65 points.. Eoi date 5th December... Haven't received any invite. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

daussie said:


> 2613xx 65 cleared till 04-Dec? Can we say this?


We have 28th Nov till now. Who got an invite with 04th Dec?


----------



## krishnay (Nov 8, 2016)

Hello everyone!

Just wanted to let you all know that I got invited today.

My details are: Mechanical engineer, EOI date 30/10/2016 and total points are 65.

Good luck to everyone else and thank you for your help!


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > 2613xx 65 cleared till 04-Dec? Can we say this?
> ...



No one. Usually clearance happen until 2 rounds gap. Anyone here before 4th Dec?

Since today 4th Jan, they should have cleared till 04-Dec approx given 225 invited.


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

I haven't received invite too... 

DOE - 21st Nov
263111



samcool80 said:


> Glad to see some 263111 getting invite.
> 
> Rye mine is 263111 too 65 points.. Eoi date 5th December... Haven't received any invite.
> 
> ...


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

samcool80 said:


> Glad to see some 263111 getting invite.
> 
> Rye mine is 263111 too 65 points.. Eoi date 5th December... Haven't received any invite.
> 
> ...


Hi friend, All the best to you. May you achieve your desired wholesome goal.


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

krishnay said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know that I got invited today.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate!

I can see cutoff moved a bit. Not sure if it moved till touch my DOE. I can't check my EOI as my agent does.

I'll know later. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rye017 (Dec 21, 2016)

samcool80 said:


> Glad to see some 263111 getting invite.
> 
> Rye mine is 263111 too 65 points.. Eoi date 5th December... Haven't received any invite.
> 
> ...



I have a good feeling that if you don't get yours now, you will most likely get invited on January 18th, have faith.


----------



## vicbose (Dec 19, 2016)

Congrats...


----------



## vicbose (Dec 19, 2016)

rye017 said:


> Just got invited! Thank God!
> 
> Good luck to everyone.


Congrats...


----------



## AUDream2017 (Dec 30, 2016)

cutoff for 261313 - Software Engineer?


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

AUDream2017 said:


> cutoff for 261313 - Software Engineer?


28th Nov as of now


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

hey rye017,

prassu1 and myself submitted after you.. I thought that I would receive invite along with you as only 5 days difference.. I really dont understand how many ppl had submitted between you n me.. 

@prassu1, whats your invite status?

mine - EOI - 21st Nov, 263111




rye017 said:


> I have a good feeling that if you don't get yours now, you will most likely get invited on January 18th, have faith.


----------



## ssivagct (Dec 20, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> 28th Nov as of now


Did you get the invite?


----------



## AUDream2017 (Dec 30, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> 28th Nov as of now


oh..just cleared 21th Nov to 28th Nov. It's too bad :yell:


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

ssivagct said:


> Did you get the invite?


I have to check with my agent tomorrow. My DOE is 25th Nov, so I suppose I got in :fingerscrossed:


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

AUDream2017 said:


> OZCallingUs said:
> 
> 
> > 28th Nov as of now
> ...


Only from those in this forum. Only 10% here.
Expect it as 4th Dec.


----------



## ssivagct (Dec 20, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> I have to check with my agent tomorrow. My DOE is 25th Nov, so I suppose I got in :fingerscrossed:


My DOE is 2nd Dec 2016. (S/W engineer, 65 points). I have to check with my agent tomorrow. 30% chance only I guess.


----------



## rajangarg (Nov 10, 2015)

daussie said:


> Only from those in this forum. Only 10% here.
> Expect it as 4th Dec.




I have 261312 65 with 2 dec, but not get


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

rajangarg said:


> daussie said:
> 
> 
> > Only from those in this forum. Only 10% here.
> ...


Bad luck dude. May be you are at cut off. Will get next time.


----------



## ghasitha (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Any estimate on 261111 65 points DOE 5th Dec 2016?

Appreciate the help and congratulations to all invited.


----------



## ghasitha (Nov 21, 2016)

189 visa


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

What is the cut-off date for job code 2339?

Anybody got invite for 2339 category today?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

rajangarg said:


> I have 261312 65 with 2 dec, but not get
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sad



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone who secured their ITA today. Best wishes to other for upcoming round.


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

mctowel said:


> Anyone invited?
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


233411 invited with 65 points

Sent from my Micromax A117 using Tapatalk


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

ghasitha said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any estimate on 261111 65 points DOE 5th Dec 2016?
> 
> Appreciate the help and congratulations to all invited.


It will come for sure but would take some time as the Cutoff doe seems to be somewhere around July 1st week


----------



## WindStone (Jan 3, 2017)

Hello guys, I'm new to this forum, having started my journey a couple of months back. I hope to be invited soon!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Software EngineerJob code: 261312 Developer Programmer
Age 30 years 25 points
Total exp(as of Nov-16): 6 years 6 months, as evaluated by ACS
ACS Dec-10, 2016: Suitable
Relevant exp as per ACS(as of Oct-16): 4 years 6 months : 5 points
PTE(Dec 30 2016) - scored 90 overall: 20 points
Education: Bachelors of Engineering, major in CS: 15 points
189 EOI submitted Jan 2, 2017 with 70 points
Invite - xxxxx


----------



## learner (Mar 5, 2016)

28 Nov EOI date , 65 pts, 2613, Got invited .

Good luck to those who are still waiting .


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Got news 2613 move to Dec 1st, 65 points


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

WindStone said:


> Hello guys, I'm new to this forum, having started my journey a couple of months back. I hope to be invited soon!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Software EngineerJob code: 261312 Developer Programmer
> ...


How come you did not get invited today? 2613 with 70 points should receive invitation in the next round itself.

Also, if you are of 30 years age, your points would be 30 and not 25. Please correct me if I'm missing something here.

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

manc0108 said:


> 233411 invited with 65 points
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A117 using Tapatalk


When is your DOE?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

prash4u8019immi said:


> I Got Invitation just now as predicted by senior members....
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...


*
Congrats!

Please update your statues! 
*


----------



## AUDream2017 (Dec 30, 2016)

Oh nice...where did you get news from?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Roni2 said:


> Sorry my bad the question no was 25 actually all good now
> I am Actually trying to put months in numbers Like 01 as January, 02 February etc but it is converting automatically in 01 as JAN 02 as FEB etc so is it ok to put for example JAN-1986 or it has to be 01-1986??


it is fine as Jan-1986, i have submitted like that


----------



## AUDream2017 (Dec 30, 2016)

kirk1031 said:


> Got news 2613 move to Dec 1st, 65 points



Oh nice...where did you get news from?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Kvaidya said:


> So does that mean, for Victoria's nomination we need not to apply on Victoria's website??


for victoria you need to submit an application on their website in parellel to the EOI

for NSW you need to submit an application after you get a nomination invite against your submitted EOI


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

Krish29 said:


> hey rye017,
> 
> prassu1 and myself submitted after you.. I thought that I would receive invite along with you as only 5 days difference.. I really dont understand how many ppl had submitted between you n me..
> 
> ...


What's the cutoff date for 263111??

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

WindStone said:


> Hello guys, I'm new to this forum, having started my journey a couple of months back. I hope to be invited soon!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Software EngineerJob code: 261312 Developer Programmer
> ...


is it 65+5 or 70

also points for age should be 30 in your case

am i missing something ??


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

prash4u8019immi said:


> I Got Invitation just now as predicted by senior members....
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...





katzk said:


> Got the invitation.
> 
> EOI submission Date- 30-Dec-2016 with 75 points





rye017 said:


> Just got invited! Thank God!
> 
> Good luck to everyone.





krishnay said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know that I got invited today.
> 
> ...





manc0108 said:


> 233411 invited with 65 points
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A117 using Tapatalk





learner said:


> 28 Nov EOI date , 65 pts, 2613, Got invited .
> 
> Good luck to those who are still waiting .





subashbabu said:


> 28-Nov
> 261313
> 65 points


Congrats everyone who got invited... 

All the best to those who are waiting


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Congrats everyone who got invite... 
Sad that queue moved by just 10days.. it seems I won't get an invite..  I am now left with just one round as I would turn 33 on 21jan and hence would lose 5 points.. my DOE is 22Dec


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Congrats everyone who got invite...
> Sad that queue moved by just 10days.. it seems I won't get an invite..  I am now left with just one round as I would turn 33 on 21jan and hence would lose 5 points.. my DOE is 22Dec


Dear Madam,

I am new member here please check my details in signature and kindly tell me how much time would I get my invitation from NSW.

Regards


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future (Nov 22, 2016)

DOE - 24th Nov 2016
ANZSCO - 261313
Points - 65
Invited : 4th Jan 2017 (Current round)

Wishing everyone who are yet to receive Good Luck !!!
And Congratz to those who got their ITA in this round 

Cheers,
Balaaji PH


----------



## Grisha29 (May 12, 2016)

Any invite for electronics 233411 field in this round?


----------



## Asalehin (Dec 6, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> I have to check with my agent tomorrow. My DOE is 25th Nov, so I suppose I got in :fingerscrossed:


Dont you have access to your own Eoi ?


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dear Sir,

I am new to forum please advice me according my details.
And tell me where I can see status of states invitation rounds.
Regards


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Grisha29 said:


> Any invite for electronics 233411 field in this round?


Dear Sir,

please share your details.
And tell me according to your experince NSW 190 is taking how much time?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Areeb126 said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> I am new to forum please advice me according my details.
> And tell me where I can see status of states invitation rounds.
> Regards


you can use this for understanding invitation pattern of NSW for 55 points

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190

filter the columns as per your need


----------



## ghasitha (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## tapanagkumar (Oct 16, 2016)

ssivagct said:


> Guys,
> 
> S/W engineer with 65 points and EOI submitted by December, Anyone got invite today?


No. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tapanagkumar (Oct 16, 2016)

Job Code - 261313 - Software Engineer
AGE - 33 
EOI 190 - 60 + 5 | 31st October 2016
EOI 189 - 60 | 31st October 2016
EOI 189 - 65 | 11th December 2016 (Auto Updated, Gained via 8 years of experience)
Awaiting 189 Invitation

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## icelander54 (Jan 4, 2017)

Got an invite too.
Chemical Engineer
65 points


----------



## rye017 (Dec 21, 2016)

Krish29 said:


> hey rye017,
> 
> prassu1 and myself submitted after you.. I thought that I would receive invite along with you as only 5 days difference.. I really dont understand how many ppl had submitted between you n me..
> 
> ...



Hope you get yours on the next coming invitation rounds. Well, most likely as our EOIs are just 5 days apart.


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

Dear Gents,
What is the cutoff date for 261312 Developer Programmer?


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Just got it confirmed.

INVITED | 261313 | 65 points | 25th Nov 2016 DOE

Congrats to all who received their invites and all the best who are waiting and may receive in the coming round.

*Cheers*

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

zanzoun said:


> Dear Gents,
> What is the cutoff date for 261312 Developer Programmer?


01st Dec as of now.

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

rye017 said:


> Hope you get yours on the next coming invitation rounds. Well, most likely as our EOIs are just 5 days apart.


Thanks mate!! Does that mean atleast 50 ppl submitted EOI btwn u n me? 

Did anyone get INVITE with DOE aft 21st Nov for 263111??

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## No-Matter (Dec 8, 2016)

Any idea about 2335xx cutoff ?


----------



## UrsaMajor (Jan 3, 2017)

Hello! Any idea on the cut off date of 261311 - Analyst Programmer? Thank you!


----------



## SRK_07 (Sep 10, 2016)

Kvaidya said:


> What is the cut-off date for job code 2339?
> 
> Anybody got invite for 2339 category today?


Got invite DOE 16 November


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Dears

This skillselect process is teaching me patience, big time.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,
For 261313, what was the last DOE for 189 EOI with 65 points, which got invited in yesterday round? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

takemeout said:


> Dears
> 
> This skillselect process is teaching me patience, big time.


Brother, I see you are a very active member on this forum. So, I took the liberty to do some calculation for you. The cutoff has moved 3 1/2 days after two weeks of time. If this continues with the same pace. Then to get to your DOE (18/12) it needs to move (48 days). So, it shall take 24 weeks roughly to get to your DOE. I suggest you sit tight, wait for the fiscal year to end or look for other options such as state sponsorship.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> For 261313, what was the last DOE for 189 EOI with 65 points, which got invited in yesterday round? Please suggest. Thanks.


looks like 1st December


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

sanjeewa said:


> looks like 1st December


From where you got this date. Since immitracker is showing as 29-November.

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

Fanish said:


> From where you got this date. Since immitracker is showing as 29-November.
> 
> Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


Someone confirmed they got news for 01st Dec.

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Fanish said:


> From where you got this date. Since immitracker is showing as 29-November.
> 
> Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


I saw a post on this thread.


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

takemeout said:


> Dears
> 
> This skillselect process is teaching me patience, big time.


i am waiting to hear good news for you sooon 😃


bonkers911 said:


> Brother, I see you are a very active member on this forum. So, I took the liberty to do some calculation for you. The cutoff has moved 3 1/2 days after two weeks of time. If this continues with the same pace. Then to get to your DOE (18/12) it needs to move (48 days). So, it shall take 24 weeks roughly to get to your DOE. I suggest you sit tight, wait for the fiscal year to end or look for other options such as state sponsorship.



Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

Reemhassan said:


> i am waiting to hear good news for you sooon 😃
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Hopefully brother. 1st of Feb most probably. Not the next round. It's unlikely for the cutoff to move 5 days in a round.


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Hopefully brother. 1st of Feb most probably. Not the next round. It's unlikely for the cutoff to move 5 days in a round.


brother, like mechanical engineers do you think cut off for electronics engineers will be reduced back to 60?...right now its 65 points.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

az1610 said:


> brother, like mechanical engineers do you think cut off for electronics engineers will be reduced back to 60?...right now its 65 points.


May be after 2-3 rounds. Not before that.


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

What is the new Cut-off date for category 233914????

Any ideas.. Please comment experts!!!


----------



## muhsoh (Nov 25, 2016)

myimmitracker showing last person to get invite for 263111 was with EOI date 16-Nov-16. After that 12 people are on the list. Lets hope we'll get the invite in next round..


==========================================
Job code: 263111 Computer Network & Systems Engineer
Age 36 years: 25 points
ACS Jul-16: Suitable
Relevant exp as per ACS(as of Dec-16): 8 years 5 months : 15 points
PTE-A : (22-Nov-16): 10 points
Education: BS Computer Engineer: 15 points
189 EOI submitted on 29-Nov-16 with 65 points
Invitation : Awaited


----------



## muhsoh (Nov 25, 2016)

muhsoh said:


> myimmitracker showing last person to get invite for 263111 was with EOI date 16-Nov-16. After that 12 people are on the list. Lets hope we'll get the invite in next round..
> 
> 
> ==========================================
> ...



** 12 people with 65 points. List of people with 60 points is 22+. But one thing I noticed that one guy got invite yesterday with EOI of 16-Nov-16 and as per border.gov.au for 21 Dec 2016 round, the EOI cut-off was 15-Nov-16 so only one invite for 263111 in this round of 4-Jan-17?


----------



## june14ashish (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi Guys. Anyone received invite for 2611 ( BA) after 5th July with 65 points ?. Last I have seen on other thread is 5th July which was posted by someone. Thanks!


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Brother, I see you are a very active member on this forum. So, I took the liberty to do some calculation for you. The cutoff has moved 3 1/2 days after two weeks of time. If this continues with the same pace. Then to get to your DOE (18/12) it needs to move (48 days). So, it shall take 24 weeks roughly to get to your DOE. I suggest you sit tight, wait for the fiscal year to end or look for other options such as state sponsorship.




Thanks for your interest


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Reemhassan said:


> i am waiting to hear good news for you sooon 😃
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk



unfortunately it doesnt look very soon

good luck for all


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Any body know the cut off for 263111 for today's invite


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

how much was your point and in which category


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

OZCallingUs said:


> 01st Dec as of now.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk




Where did you see the 1st of Dec? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rye017 (Dec 21, 2016)

muhsoh said:


> ** 12 people with 65 points. List of people with 60 points is 22+. But one thing I noticed that one guy got invite yesterday with EOI of 16-Nov-16 and as per border.gov.au for 21 Dec 2016 round, the EOI cut-off was 15-Nov-16 so only one invite for 263111 in this round of 4-Jan-17?


I find it hard to believe that only I got the invite for 263111. Maybe the other guys in immitracker have not updated their status yet. You can try sending them a message to ask if they received an invite.

It is quite difficult also to determine the correct cut off date, better wait for skillselect to update their website.


----------



## Saqibsa (Dec 23, 2016)

Dear All,

I need info/help regarding below query.


I have submitted EOI and got invitation for sub class 189. In my EOI I have mentioned current employment designation i.e "Manager Optimization" for entire employment period (8 years).

But during that period I've had various promotions starting from "Officer" till I became "manager". 

But in Visa application I have provide details breakup wise starting from "officer , sr. officer till Manager" with tenures for that eight years with same employee.

Do I need to provide same details breakup wise in EOI or it not will impact visa application.


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

I dont even understand, how is it possible ?? As I said earlier, my DOE is 21st Nov..

only one person got invite btwn 16th to 21st ??? 

@prassu1, pls update your status...



rye017 said:


> I find it hard to believe that only I got the invite for 263111. Maybe the other guys in immitracker have not updated their status yet. You can try sending them a message to ask if they received an invite.
> 
> It is quite difficult also to determine the correct cut off date, better wait for skillselect to update their website.


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

Saqibsa said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I need info/help regarding below query.
> 
> ...




In my visa application, I only specified my current designation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## june14ashish (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi Guys. Anyone received invite for 2611 ( BA) after 5th July with 65 points ?. Last I have seen on other thread is 5th July which was posted by someone. Thanks!


----------



## Asalehin (Dec 6, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> 01st Dec as of now.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk



how did u know that ?


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Asalehin said:


> OZCallingUs said:
> 
> 
> > 01st Dec as of now.
> ...


Someone mentioned here


----------



## OZCallingUs (Jul 24, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Where did you see the 1st of Dec?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Someone posted on the forum itself.

Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

OZCallingUs said:


> Someone posted on the forum itself.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk




I saw someone posting about saying that he/she knows someone with EOI with DOE 1/12. 

I am not buying it till i see a person  

30/11 i can confirm. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

is there any chance for 60pts (261313) in this year atleast.Past one year i have been waiting.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

takemeout said:


> unfortunately it doesnt look very soon
> 
> good luck for all


Consoling thing about the ITA process is when you look at the history of legendary ITA waiting times, such as those with EOI 60 points in 2015 who got invites on July 2016, some of which are already in Australia. This thing just teaches one patience. Now, I ve got to look for something to distract me from expecting an invite anytime soon. Its not easy for us bro. Hopefully, we ll look back at history to our enormous waiting times. Cheers

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## v.vivek (Feb 3, 2016)

Hello Everyone

Sorry for the late update - I got my invite yesterday
261313
65 points
29/11

Good luck to everyone and thanks for all your help


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

v.vivek said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> Sorry for the late update - I got my invite yesterday
> 261313
> ...





OZCallingUs said:


> Just got it confirmed.
> 
> INVITED | 261313 | 65 points | 25th Nov 2016 DOE
> 
> ...





icelander54 said:


> Got an invite too.
> Chemical Engineer
> 65 points





SRK_07 said:


> Got invite DOE 16 November



Congrats for the visa invite, 

SRK_07 - hoe many points you have in EOI ??


----------



## lily0828 (Nov 20, 2016)

OZCallingUs said:


> Someone posted on the forum itself.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630D using Tapatalk




Congrats OZCallingUS


----------



## prash4u8019immi (Mar 5, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Congrats for the visa invite,
> 
> SRK_07 - hoe many points you have in EOI ??


Guys i have a question please

as u guys know i got invite for 70 points too and i see all these guys getting invites.

I am sure all u other beautiful caring souls who are waiting for invite will get invite soon.

so we got invites but what next?

does this mean Australia immigration people will only look that these guys should satisfy the points on the day of invite only?

what if next week all rules change or what if some of the occupations for which people received invites are no longer in demand from July 2017.

I ask this because australia immigration keep changing frequently

how does this work? 

the people who got invites already can still go ahead and file their cases/apply visas even though rules change later on?


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

So for 261313 is 1-Dec the confirmed last DOE for 189 EOI with 65 points and got invited on 4-Jan? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> So for 261313 is 1-Dec the confirmed last DOE for 189 EOI with 65 points and got invited on 4-Jan? Please suggest. Thanks.


I Guess yes. BTW, last year January second round they have released 450 invites. Will that happen this time ??? :hippie::hippie::hippie:


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

sanjeewa said:


> I Guess yes. BTW, last year January second round they have released 450 invites. Will that happen this time ??? :hippie::hippie::hippie:


Last year Jan, how many invites did they send in Jan first round and then in Jan second round for 189 EOI? Also can we get this information that in the Jan rounds last year, what was the last DOE to get 189 EOI invite for 65 points for 261313? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

prash4u8019immi said:


> Guys i have a question please
> 
> as u guys know i got invite for 70 points too and i see all these guys getting invites.
> 
> ...


Practically speaking, the new rules should NOT apply to those with invite.

Invite Awaited...
Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> Last year Jan, how many invites did they send in Jan first round and then in Jan second round for 189 EOI? Also can we get this information that in the Jan rounds last year, what was the last DOE to get 189 EOI invite for 65 points for 261313? Please suggest. Thanks.


see https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Wpxz_YSkxwGIDU4jaok7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit#gid=0


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

They have send 658 last january 2nd round dude that is massive !!


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> see https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Wpxz_YSkxwGIDU4jaok7MkApZRJbyB8BdETAJG3eboA/edit#gid=0


Is there a similar link for ICT Business/System Analysts?

Invite Awaited...
Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

sanjeewa said:


> They have send 658 last january 2nd round dude that is massive !!


Hi friend, just now I looked at this excelsheet which you shared in your above post. I am doubting if the figures are correct for Jan last year. It says in Jan first round, 218 got invited out of which 196 were 60 pointers, so may be the remaining 22 would be 70+ pointers. But the Jan second round says, 658 invited out of which 129 were 60 pointers, so does that mean 528 people came as 70+ pointers within 14 days in Jan last year for 2613 ? Can somebody please explain the figures in the excelsheet link for Jan last year rounds figures? Thanks.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> Hi friend, just now I looked at this excelsheet which you shared in your above post. I am doubting if the figures are correct for Jan last year. It says in Jan first round, 218 got invited out of which 196 were 60 pointers, so may be the remaining 22 would be 70+ pointers. But the Jan second round says, 658 invited out of which 129 were 60 pointers, so does that mean 528 people came as 70+ pointers within 14 days in Jan last year for 2613 ? Can somebody please explain the figures in the excelsheet link for Jan last year rounds figures? Thanks.


I don't know . I think the owner of this sheet is a member of this forum. He will tell that..


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> Hi friend, just now I looked at this excelsheet which you shared in your above post. I am doubting if the figures are correct for Jan last year. It says in Jan first round, 218 got invited out of which 196 were 60 pointers, so may be the remaining 22 would be 70+ pointers. But the Jan second round says, 658 invited out of which 129 were 60 pointers, so does that mean 528 people came as 70+ pointers within 14 days in Jan last year for 2613 ? Can somebody please explain the figures in the excelsheet link for Jan last year rounds figures? Thanks.


129 is number of days not number of people.


----------



## muhsoh (Nov 25, 2016)

rye017 said:


> I find it hard to believe that only I got the invite for 263111. Maybe the other guys in immitracker have not updated their status yet. You can try sending them a message to ask if they received an invite.
> 
> It is quite difficult also to determine the correct cut off date, better wait for skillselect to update their website.


exactly same feelings here as only 1 invite for post 15-Nov-16 EOIs...


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi friend, just now I looked at this excelsheet which you shared in your above post. I am doubting if the figures are correct for Jan last year. It says in Jan first round, 218 got invited out of which 196 were 60 pointers, so may be the remaining 22 would be 70+ pointers. But the Jan second round says, 658 invited out of which 129 were 60 pointers, so does that mean 528 people came as 70+ pointers within 14 days in Jan last year for 2613 ? Can somebody please explain the figures in the excelsheet link for Jan last year rounds figures? Thanks.


Column H and I in that sheet represent accumulation in No if days, NOT no of ppl


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Column H and I in that sheet represent accumulation in No if days, NOT no of ppl


Yes, Let's pray for 500+ invites!!


----------



## pushkar1985 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi Friends

Any link to findout trend in invitations for mechanical engineer 233512. 

Please suggest

Sent from my V2s using Tapatalk


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

pushkar1985 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> Any link to findout trend in invitations for mechanical engineer 233512.
> 
> ...


See if this one helps you...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=2057441735


----------



## asimadeel (Feb 17, 2012)

Anyone who received invitation on 4th Jan 2017 round?
Does invitations get generated and sent automatically the same date? or the delay they mentioned on SkillSelect is effecting to the invitations generated on the 4th Jan 17 also?


----------



## asimadeel (Feb 17, 2012)

There is an Analysis posted by iscah.com after 21st December 2016 round. IT says the following;

ICT Business Analysts – A bumper TRIPLE round here. The pro rata policy should have seen 60 invites, which would then be 120 invites due to the missed round of 07/12/2016. However this round there were 180 invites which has really eaten into the backlog at 65 points. The invitation date has moved forward to the 28th June 2016. Albeit again polluted a little by the double invitation results.
An EOI lodged today at 70 points should get an invite next round. 65 pointers from around July and August may fit into this financial year (before July 2017). However after that I think will be after July 2017.

How many of you believe that its correct analysis? A response from the senior members with plenty of knowledge will be really appreciated.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Guys, I submitted my EOI on 22/12/16 with 65 points for 261313. I am left with just 1 round of invitation (on18thJan) before I turn 33 and lose 5 points. 

Unfortunately I did not expressed interest for state nomination at that time. 

If I update my EOI now, and express interest for state sponsorship, will it change my DOE?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Guys, I submitted my EOI on 22/12/16 with 65 points for 261313. I am left with just 1 round of invitation (on18thJan) before I turn 33 and lose 5 points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If that change your points then yes it will change doe.. let's hope for next round they will send bulk for 261313 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## libati (Dec 21, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Guys, I submitted my EOI on 22/12/16 with 65 points for 261313. I am left with just 1 round of invitation (on18thJan) before I turn 33 and lose 5 points.
> 
> Unfortunately I did not expressed interest for state nomination at that time.
> 
> If I update my EOI now, and express interest for state sponsorship, will it change my DOE?


You can create a new EOI for SS , keeping the old one in place

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm more desperate to look the Jan 4th results than the next invite...



muhsoh said:


> exactly same feelings here as only 1 invite for post 15-Nov-16 EOIs...


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

asimadeel said:


> There is an Analysis posted by iscah.com after 21st December 2016 round. IT says the following;
> 
> ICT Business Analysts – A bumper TRIPLE round here. The pro rata policy should have seen 60 invites, which would then be 120 invites due to the missed round of 07/12/2016. However this round there were 180 invites which has really eaten into the backlog at 65 points. The invitation date has moved forward to the 28th June 2016. Albeit again polluted a little by the double invitation results.
> An EOI lodged today at 70 points should get an invite next round. 65 pointers from around July and August may fit into this financial year (before July 2017). However after that I think will be after July 2017.
> ...


65 pointers with DOE of 5th July have received their invitation. The cutoff should be somewhere around first week of July. If 180 applicants got invitation on 4th Jan the remaining number are becoming limited. 

All 65 pointers pray that not many 70+ pointers join the queue. 

60 pointers have already had their dreams shattered


----------



## RajforAUS (Feb 10, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Guys, I submitted my EOI on 22/12/16 with 65 points for 261313. I am left with just 1 round of invitation (on18thJan) before I turn 33 and lose 5 points.
> 
> Unfortunately I did not expressed interest for state nomination at that time.
> 
> If I update my EOI now, and express interest for state sponsorship, will it change my DOE?


Dont mess with your existing EOI. Apply a second EOI for state sponsorship. 

Invite Awaited...
Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

RajforAUS said:


> Is there a similar link for ICT Business/System Analysts?
> 
> Invite Awaited...
> Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016




You can check similar on skill select afaik


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## imanick (Jul 28, 2016)

*Applied EOI today*

Hi friends,

I applied for EOI today for 189 with 65 points. I cleared PTE only today after 5 attempts. 
So will i get invite on Jan 18th ?
i have acs done for Analyst programmer 261311


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

imanick said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Unlikely 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## imanick (Jul 28, 2016)

*hi*



andreyx108b said:


> Unlikely
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Why Andrey ? Do you know when i can get invite ?


----------



## imanick (Jul 28, 2016)

*Documents that i need to keep ready after applying EOI*

Hi dear friends,

1) When should i start arranging for the docs before the invitation and what are they ?
2) What are the docs that I should keep ready? -important .. 
Please give me guidance on all the docs required and any forms ?.

3) Can I do PCC and medicals after receiving invite ?

Thanks much


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

imanick said:


> Why Andrey ? Do you know when i can get invite ?




Currently cut off is 65 points with DOE 30/11/16. it would take 2-4 rounds to move to 05/01/17. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## imanick (Jul 28, 2016)

*hi*



andreyx108b said:


> Currently cut off is 65 points with DOE 30/11/16. it would take 2-4 rounds to move to 05/01/17.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


oh ok. is there any link to check this DOE and cutoff points ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

prash4u8019immi said:


> Guys i have a question please
> 
> as u guys know i got invite for 70 points too and i see all these guys getting invites.
> 
> ...


the points are freezed on the day of invite and applicants is supposed to file visa application and provide sufficient documents in order to justify the claims made for EOI points, along with that few other documents like relationship, character, medicals are also required

if someone has been invited to apply then the case will be considered unless there is some major change in PR system and Australian government decides to put the process on hold, this is a mammoth thing and wouldnt just happen at drop of hat

if someone is invited and occupation gets removed afterwards then also the visa processing will continue as because at the time of invitation there was demand for that occupation and it is understood that visa processing could take time


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Guys, I submitted my EOI on 22/12/16 with 65 points for 261313. I am left with just 1 round of invitation (on18thJan) before I turn 33 and lose 5 points.
> 
> Unfortunately I did not expressed interest for state nomination at that time.
> 
> If I update my EOI now, and express interest for state sponsorship, will it change my DOE?


your DOE for 189 wont change


however to be on safe side, submit a seperate EOI for 190


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

imanick said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I applied for EOI today for 189 with 65 points. I cleared PTE only today after 5 attempts.
> So will i get invite on Jan 18th ?
> i have acs done for Analyst programmer 261311


Applicants who submitted EOI after 29/11 with 65 points are waiting to be invited, so there is roughly a backlog of 36 days.

you can expect an invite in 2nd round of Feb or 1st round of March provided lot many 70 pointers dont get in the que


----------



## Reservoir (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi I submitted an EOI on 13 th of December 2016 with 60 points for Electronics Engineer -	233411. (subclass 189)

They now say the cut off mark for electronics engineer is 65. What are my chances of getting an inviation ?
this is what they say....
"Note: Due to a technical issue, a number of our pro rata occupations were not updated for this round, and as a result, invitations were not issued for these occupations. The occupations effected will be updated in the next round to reflect any shortfalls that have occurred as a result"

After seeing this I applied for NSW state sponsorship with 65 points in subclass 190. Will I have a higher chance of getting the state nomination now since I have 65 points?

Will it ever get lower to 60 points in my nominated occupation within this financial year for subclass 189?
Are they going to take off electronics engineer from the SOl after this financial year?

Now I have applied for 2 visas alongside each other - subclass 189 and subclass 190


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

RajforAUS said:


> Dont mess with your existing EOI. Apply a second EOI for state sponsorship.
> 
> Invite Awaited...
> Job code: 261111(ICT Business Analyst), Age: 25 points, Education:15 points, Exp: 5points, PTE: 20 points (1/Dec/2016), ACS:23/Jan/2016, EOI (189 and NSW 190) submission date: 5/Dec/2016


OK. So if I apply for second EOI, what if I get an invite for one, the other also get freezed?


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Reservoir said:


> Hi I submitted an EOI on 13 th of December 2016 with 60 points for Electronics Engineer -233411. (subclass 189)
> 
> They now say the cut off mark for electronics engineer is 65. What are my chances of getting an inviation ?
> this is what they say....
> ...


Bro, we re in the exact same shoes, mine was submitted in 17th December.
Currently, 190 looks more xfeasible than 189. As people have said, taking an occupation out of the Sol depends on complex factors. The government makes a lot of money from educatio, so removing a course from the Sol is like kissing goodbye to many potential international students. Statistics and information from EA also play a role in the decision.

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

How long generally dibp takes to update invitation results here - https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#

I am waiting to see the official stats for 4thJan round


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Skill select web site says 18 January 2017 they will send 1600 invites which is same value as 4th jan. Which means there won't be bulk invites in next round for ICT folks


----------



## WindStone (Jan 3, 2017)

Got an invite to apply on 4th Jan. Wooow!! 

Now moving on to PCC and Form 80 for the application.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Software EngineerJob code: 261312 Developer Programmer
Age 30 years 30 points
Total exp(as of Nov-16): 6 years 6 months, as evaluated by ACS
ACS Dec-10, 2016: Suitable
Relevant exp as per ACS(as of Oct-16): 4 years 6 months : 5 points
PTE(Dec 30 2016) - scored 90 overall: 20 points
Education: Bachelors of Engineering, major in CS: 15 points
189 EOI submitted Jan 2, 2017 with 70 points
Invite - 4th Jan


----------



## pushkar1985 (Dec 19, 2016)

WindStone said:


> Got an invite to apply on 4th Jan. Wooow!!
> 
> Now moving on to PCC and Form 80 for the application.
> 
> ...


Good luck brother. Way to go 


Sent from my V2s using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

asimadeel said:


> There is an Analysis posted by iscah.com after 21st December 2016 round. IT says the following;
> 
> ICT Business Analysts – A bumper TRIPLE round here. The pro rata policy should have seen 60 invites, which would then be 120 invites due to the missed round of 07/12/2016. However this round there were 180 invites which has really eaten into the backlog at 65 points. The invitation date has moved forward to the 28th June 2016. Albeit again polluted a little by the double invitation results.
> An EOI lodged today at 70 points should get an invite next round. 65 pointers from around July and August may fit into this financial year (before July 2017). However after that I think will be after July 2017.
> ...


This looks correct. The (assumedly) 60 point round this week saw the marker move forward 1 week at 65 points. Given there are only enough invites left for another 7 and a half 60-invite round, and if we extrapolate the same trend, that would indicate the DOE moving forward to round the end of August. 

As Victoria is shut, all eyes are on NSW to see if they start to invite with some velocity. If they fail to do so in the next weeks, it's going to be a tough year for 2611xx. I get the feeling that the IT subjects are not indicating much demand in the state assessments for where to invite.


----------



## asimadeel (Feb 17, 2012)

*Predicting October/ November 261111 Applicants*



FFacs said:


> This looks correct. The (assumedly) 60 point round this week saw the marker move forward 1 week at 65 points. Given there are only enough invites left for another 7 and a half 60-invite round, and if we extrapolate the same trend, that would indicate the DOE moving forward to round the end of August.
> 
> As Victoria is shut, all eyes are on NSW to see if they start to invite with some velocity. If they fail to do so in the next weeks, it's going to be a tough year for 2611xx. I get the feeling that the IT subjects are not indicating much demand in the state assessments for where to invite.


With reference to the Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend sheet posted at Google Docs, which is mentioned in earlier posts.

If we notice the trends, it seems that for 261111 Last to last year it was a mass selection in Dec, then last year in Jan, it seems that it might be there a mass selection somewhere by the end of Jan or start of Feb this year. At the other hand if we notice the jump ahead ratio then in this year there were only three big jumps ahead in terms of Effective dates. I want to guess that either the applicants with 65 points enrolled by the end of October 16, or later, may can have some chances or they need to seek for the July. I need expert opinion over it.

I have 65 points and applied on 27/10/16 and waiting for Invitation. Any guys have any idea if Naati is a good / quick solution to raise 5 more points or any other option?


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

sanjeewa said:


> Skill select web site says 18 January 2017 they will send 1600 invites which is same value as 4th jan. Which means there won't be bulk invites in next round for ICT folks


are you sure. can you pelase share the link?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

zanzoun said:


> are you sure. can you pelase share the link?


SkillSelect

18 January 2017
Visa subclass	Maximum number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)	1600
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	200


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Reservoir said:


> Hi I submitted an EOI on 13 th of December 2016 with 60 points for Electronics Engineer -	233411. (subclass 189)
> 
> They now say the cut off mark for electronics engineer is 65. What are my chances of getting an inviation ?
> this is what they say....
> ...



yes, Electronics engineer have gone prorata

if number of 65 pointers decrease in coming rounds then 60 pointers can have a chance

civil engineer is about to be removed from SOL for past 2 years or so

good luck with 190, you can get lucky anyday


----------



## pushkar1985 (Dec 19, 2016)

Friends. Is it necessary to get rnr letters from your previous company or the current company or both? I can manage with my current company but not sure about previous one. 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

pushkar1985 said:


> Friends. Is it necessary to get rnr letters from your previous company or the current company or both? I can manage with my current company but not sure about previous one.
> 
> 233512: Mechanical engineer
> 65 points/189


rnr letter is a must if you are interested to claim points for experience


----------



## pushkar1985 (Dec 19, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> rnr letter is a must if you are interested to claim points for experience


Yes i am. But its difficult to get rnr from HR of the company i left 4 years ago

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

pushkar1985 said:


> Yes i am. But its difficult to get rnr from HR of the company i left 4 years ago
> 
> 233512: Mechanical engineer
> 65 points/189


statutory declaration from your supervisor or any senior colleague who can validate the work done by you if verified at later stage


----------



## pushkar1985 (Dec 19, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> statutory declaration from your supervisor or any senior colleague who can validate the work done by you if verified at later stage


I will try. Any other alternative ?

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

pushkar1985 said:


> I will try. Any other alternative ?
> 
> 233512: Mechanical engineer
> 65 points/189


I am not aware of any other alternative


----------



## pushkar1985 (Dec 19, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> I am not aware of any other alternative


Actually i know few seniors but they have left that particular company. 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189


----------



## AUprashcrushmigrate (Jan 4, 2017)

HI can anyone answer this?

I studied in Australia from Feb 2004 till September 2006.

Then i left to india and worked in India till now

I applied for skill select last month

I got invitation to apply for Australia PR now

Do i need to apply Australia police clearance now as i am past 10 years right?

Also when i studied in australia i had old passport.

Now my old passport expired i got a new one.

so for applying australia police clearance do i need to send them new one or old one?

same goes for australia driver license...that license i had from 2004 to 2006 also expired..do i need to still send them that scanned copy?

also can anyone provide me complete details to apply Australia police clearance including what documents i need


----------



## Neshok (Aug 26, 2015)

I have got my invite for 189, on January 4th. Next proceeding with PCC and medical. 


Any idea how much after applying for visa ?


----------



## skeg16 (Jan 3, 2017)

*EOI calculation*

Hi All,

New to the forum 

Recently submitted EOI with DOE 19/12/2016

Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111 with 60 points

IELTS 8.5 over all
25age
3-5years working experience internationally.


I have some questions for you my friends:

What are the chance of a 60 pointer getting a visa offer on the 18th?
Is there any priority to applicants whos current visa (WHV) is due to expire at the start of Feb17?
When my skills were assessed by ACS they did not reference my CCNA certification, I am querying this with them now but do you believe this certification could add to my points?? My assumption is no.

I am getting worried at this point as I will most likely not be offered a visa in time and therefore will have to return back to Ireland.

Thanks for any help/advise


----------



## Asalehin (Dec 6, 2016)

imanick said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I applied for EOI today for 189 with 65 points. I cleared PTE only today after 5 attempts.
> So will i get invite on Jan 18th ?
> i have acs done for Analyst programmer 261311




The waiting for 261311 is currently 6 weeks for 189 .. you might get invited in second round of Feb if they issue the normal amount of invite. 

Hope that helps~


----------



## Mechenggg (Nov 3, 2016)

*Mechanical engineer 60 pts*

Hey guys, do I have any chances of getting an invite in 2-3 rounds or do I have to wait till July 2017???
According to the current trend only 208 seats are left and cut off has been decreased to 65 pts.

What I think that there might not be so many 65 pointers due to which 60 pointers like me might get a chance. 

Am I correct????


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

pushkar1985 said:


> Actually i know few seniors but they have left that particular company.
> 
> 233512: Mechanical engineer
> 65 points/189


establish contact with them, it may help you


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

AUprashcrushmigrate said:


> HI can anyone answer this?
> 
> I studied in Australia from Feb 2004 till September 2006.
> 
> ...


as posted on DIBP website an applicant need to provide from all places where he stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years, considering that you need not provide PCC for that stay

experts can guide more on this


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Neshok said:


> I have got my invite for 189, on January 4th. Next proceeding with PCC and medical.
> 
> 
> Any idea how much after applying for visa ?


it depends on points claimed in EoI and documents provided by you for your case


----------



## pushkar1985 (Dec 19, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> establish contact with them, it may help you


Yes Sultaan. Doing this only since morning brother lets see. Brother, Any idea when i could get invitation on 233512. 65 points. Eoi submitted on 25 dec

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

skeg16 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New to the forum
> 
> ...



263111 with 60 points could be a long wait

it will be better if you submit EoI for 190 also


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

pushkar1985 said:


> Yes Sultaan. Doing this only since morning brother lets see. Brother, Any idea when i could get invitation on 233512. 65 points. Eoi submitted on 25 dec
> 
> 233512: Mechanical engineer
> 65 points/189


in 4th Jan round que for 65 pointers 2335xx moved to 29/10, with decrease in number of invites and long que of applicants it is going to be tough.

keeping an eoi for 190 will be good


----------



## pushkar1985 (Dec 19, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> in 4th Jan round que for 65 pointers 2335xx moved to 29/10, with decrease in number of invites and long que of applicants it is going to be tough.
> 
> keeping an eoi for 190 will be good


Already done for 190 NSW too. Waiting for invite

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

pushkar1985 said:


> Already done for 190 NSW too. Waiting for invite
> 
> 233512: Mechanical engineer
> 65 points/189


all the best


----------



## pushkar1985 (Dec 19, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> all the best


Thanks Sultan. Good luck for your new journey

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189


----------



## Bala_Oz_Future (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi Folks,

This is not related to any of the posts mentioned in this group.
But do we have a whatsapp group for Jan ITA received members?


Also want to know how to edit our profile name in this forum.

Cheers !!


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi mates,

Can EOI be submitted without assessment, later I will update the status of assessment? I have English points. Is it possible?

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mandy2137 said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> Can EOI be submitted without assessment, later I will update the status of assessment? I have English points. Is it possible?
> 
> Thanks


as far as i remember we need to provide some reference number of skill assessment while submitting eoi


----------



## Saad55 (Jan 6, 2017)

mandy2137 said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> Can EOI be submitted without assessment, later I will update the status of assessment? I have English points. Is it possible?
> 
> Thanks




No.. the assessment is compulsory 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SRK_07 (Sep 10, 2016)

I have asthma will it effect my australia pr??... I have mentioned that to the medical officer... He wrote the same in my file... On portal it says my mefical is pending... Expats please help me I am really scared will it effect my case and how?


----------



## Saad55 (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm expecting to lodge my Eoi today for external auditor anzsco 221213. I got 75 points. 
How many rounds I should expect before I get my invitation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

SRK_07 said:


> I have asthma will it effect my australia pr??... I have mentioned that to the medical officer... He wrote the same in my file... On portal it says my mefical is pending... Expats please help me I am really scared will it effect my case and how?


your medical reports should be clear by end of next week. be positive


----------



## pushkar1985 (Dec 19, 2016)

mandy2137 said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> Can EOI be submitted without assessment, later I will update the status of assessment? I have English points. Is it possible?
> 
> Thanks


Assessment is necessary. You have to validate your claimed points through assessing authority. 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Saad55 said:


> I'm expecting to lodge my Eoi today for external auditor anzsco 221213. I got 75 points.
> How many rounds I should expect before I get my invitation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


with 75 points, you could be hopeful for 18th Jan round provided lot many 75 pointers dont join the que


----------



## SRK_07 (Sep 10, 2016)

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Saad55 (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm planning to lodge both 190 and 189. But I prefer to get 189.
So my question is that is it possible to get invite for both 190 and 189 at the same round. Or we get only one invite for either 189 or 190?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saad55 (Jan 6, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> with 75 points, you could be hopeful for 18th Jan round provided lot many 75 pointers dont join the que




Thanks sultan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechenggg (Nov 3, 2016)

*Mechanical engineer*

Hey guys, do I have any chances of getting an invite in 2-3 rounds or do I have to wait till July 2017???
I have 60 pts. Mechanical engineer. 
According to the current trend only 208 seats are left and cut off has been decreased to 65 pts.

Do you think that 60 pointers like me can have a chance of getting an invite soon??? 
Plz help


----------



## Saad55 (Jan 6, 2017)

Mechenggg said:


> Hey guys, do I have any chances of getting an invite in 2-3 rounds or do I have to wait till July 2017???
> 
> I have 60 pts. Mechanical engineer.
> 
> ...




According to dec 21 round, you might have to wait for 4-6 rounds even with 65 points. But things will become more clear after 4th Jan round. I can't find info on 4th Jan at the moment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neshok (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

I have received an invite for 189. I would be applying for my visa tomorrow with my PCC. 

I would like to know the current wait time for visa grant. I am Fromm India, Bangalore. 

I have already secured a job in Australia and I would have to join by 2 April. Just worried if I would be able to make it before.

Sultan - thanks for your response. 

Cheers ! 

-------------------------------

PTE - 86 overall | 20 points 

Age - 30 points 

Education 15 points 

EOI date : 16/11/16 Invited : 4/1/2017 

Assessment Body : Acs


----------



## AUDream2017 (Dec 30, 2016)

I have updated my eoi on 16th dec with 65 points for 261313. Can I expect invite on 18th Jan? Should I start medical assesment for me and my family?


----------



## AUDream2017 (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi friends, I have one query regarding form 80 for my spouse. Part F employment and Part G education.
Is it right whatever I have filled in both the sections? Please see attached screenshot. For your info my spouse does not have formal education and never worked.

Please please help on this.....


----------



## Gautam_K (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum.
Just wanted to know my chances a getting an invite with 65 points for 261313 in the jan 18th round.How much is the waiting period? EOI submitted 29th dec 2016.

Secondly is there any means i can do to get a job before reaching australia. 

PTE - 83 overall | 20 points 

Age - 30 points 

Education 15 points 

EOI date : 29/12/16 

Assessment Body : Acs

Points : 65


----------



## incyann (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello guys,

I'm getting my MSA done through Australian Qualifications, I'm also intending to apply for 233111 Chemical Engineer.

I currently have 65 points. I'm going to submit my EOI as soon as my skills assessment is completed. What are the chances for me to get an invitation for application?

Thank you.


----------



## incyann (Jan 4, 2017)

AUDream2017 said:


> I have updated my eoi on 16th dec with 65 points for 261313. Can I expect invite on 18th Jan? Should I start medical assesment for me and my family?


If I'm not wrong, your health examination will only be arranged after you lodging your visa application.

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Neshok said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have received an invite for 189. I would be applying for my visa tomorrow with my PCC.
> 
> ...


Very much possible that you will make it provided you follow the checklist and make sure that you dont miss any documents. Rest all depends on the CO and the integrity, completeness of the documents. 

Best wishes to you


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

AUDream2017 said:


> I have updated my eoi on 16th dec with 65 points for 261313. Can I expect invite on 18th Jan? Should I start medical assesment for me and my family?


It is possible that you might receive your ITA as currently 65 pointers with DOE of 30 Nov 2016 have received invitation. For medicals just wait for this round


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

incyann said:


> If I'm not wrong, your health examination will only be arranged after you lodging your visa application.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong.


It can be done before Visa is lodged. Go through My Health Declaration and organize health examination


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

incyann said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm getting my MSA done through Australian Qualifications, I'm also intending to apply for 233111 Chemical Engineer.
> 
> ...


With 65 points highly likely


----------



## pushkar1985 (Dec 19, 2016)

vikaschandra said:


> With 65 points highly likely


Hi vikas. What are the chances of invitation on 233512 with 65 points?

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189


----------



## incyann (Jan 4, 2017)

vikaschandra said:


> With 65 points highly likely


Thanks a lot, Vikas!

On the other hand, should I print forms such as Statutory Declaration, Form 80 and Form 1221 for hand-written filling purposes? Or, should I fill them up on my computer first?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

incyann said:


> Thanks a lot, Vikas!
> 
> On the other hand, should I print forms such as Statutory Declaration, Form 80 and Form 1221 for hand-written filling purposes? Or, should I fill them up on my computer first?


It can be done either ways hand write it or use computer. If using computer print the last page, sign it, scan back to pdf and merge to the original file which was filled


----------



## incyann (Jan 4, 2017)

vikaschandra said:


> It can be done either ways hand write it or use computer. If using computer print the last page, sign it, scan back to pdf and merge to the original file which was filled


Do I also have to include certification/signature on the first page of a document?


----------



## Mechenggg (Nov 3, 2016)

Saad55 said:


> According to dec 21 round, you might have to wait for 4-6 rounds even with 65 points. But things will become more clear after 4th Jan round. I can't find info on 4th Jan at the moment
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thnx sultan for ur quick reply. I hope mechanical engineer don't get excluded in July 17 SOL LIST..


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Mechenggg said:


> Thnx sultan for ur quick reply. I hope mechanical engineer don't get excluded in July 17 SOL LIST..


Mechanical Engineer is a flagged occupation. Now it all depends on 2017-18 market survey results. Based on the results it will be decided if it is going to make it to the SOL or not


----------



## muhsoh (Nov 25, 2016)

skeg16 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New to the forum
> 
> ...


Currently for 263111 on 4-Jan-17, the EOI cut-off seem to be 15-21-Nov-16 so it will take 3-4 rounds to reach 19-Dec-16. CCNA doesn't have any importance in ACS and EOI so there are no points for it.


----------



## pushkar1985 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi Friends, do we have any specific format for rnr letter ? If yes. Please suggest. 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

muhsoh said:


> Currently for 263111 on 4-Jan-17, the EOI cut-off seem to be 15-21-Nov-16 so it will take 3-4 rounds to reach 19-Dec-16. CCNA doesn't have any importance in ACS and EOI so there are no points for it.


Did any one get invite with EOI 21st Nov?? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

AUDream2017 said:


> I have updated my eoi on 16th dec with 65 points for 261313. Can I expect invite on 18th Jan? Should I start medical assesment for me and my family?


i am doubtful wrt 18th Jan round, you can be hopeful for February rounds

do medicals within a week of visa lodge

it is just my opinion,


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

incyann said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm getting my MSA done through Australian Qualifications, I'm also intending to apply for 233111 Chemical Engineer.
> 
> ...


i guess you are doing skill assessment with Engineers Australia for chemical engineer

with 65 points you should get visa invite within next round after submission


----------



## AUDream2017 (Dec 30, 2016)

Congrats Sultan and thanks for reply.
Can you please check attached screenshot of my spouse's form 80 part F&G?


----------



## asimadeel (Feb 17, 2012)

Page 43 is not accessible, it redirects to page 42


----------



## siddhant.dc (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi

I got an invite to apply for 189 visa in Dec 16 round and is currently in the process of filling the visa application form on Immi Account.

Points Breakdown
Age - 30, PTE - 10, Education - 15, Work Ex - 5, Partner - 5, Total = 65

Have few questions regarding the details to be entered in the form for my partner (claiming 5 points).

1) Education :- Wrt to ACS my partner is qualified as ICT business analyst but ACS has granted acceptance based on only "Work Ex (RPL Route)", my partners education qualifications were not recognised by ACS.

So when entering education details for my partner should I enter his BTECH (Electrical) and MBA information or keep it as blank ??

2) Work Experience :- Wrt to ACS my partner is qualified as ICT business analyst but ACS has granted acceptance based on only "Work Ex (RPL Route)".

So while entering information related to work experience should i only enter the work ex details "after which ACS has recognised work ex" i.e. my partner have 8 years of exp but ACS has reduced 6 years (RPL route) and now only last 2 years are left. 


Wrt to myself also I have few questions :- 

3) Education :- Do I have to provide information about by school education as well ? (This was not part of ACS so not sure that i should add this information in Visa form)

4) Work Ex : I have 6 years of experience, ACS has reduced 2 years and now i have effectively 4 years of work ex post July 2012, while entering work ex details should i mention about all 6 years or only 4 ??


----------



## Gautam_K (Jan 6, 2017)

*hi*

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum.
Just wanted to know my chances a getting an invite with 65 points for 261313 in the jan 18th round.How much is the waiting period? EOI submitted 29th dec 2016.

Secondly is there any means i can do to get a job before reaching australia. 

PTE - 83 overall | 20 points 

Age - 30 points 

Education 15 points 

EOI date : 29/12/16 

Assessment Body : Acs

Points : 65


----------



## sagarr86 (Jul 28, 2016)

Hello All,

Just wanted to ask a basic question. Say If I'm getting score of 80 (on the basis of various criteria of educational qualification, skill assessment etc) and the December 16 invite for accountants category was on 70 points, so if i file my EOI now will I get the invite immediately in the next round? or its based on some other factors? What exactly is this visa date of effect on skill select round results page?

Thanks in advance. Any help would be much appreciated!!

BR,
Sagar


----------



## pushkar1985 (Dec 19, 2016)

sagarr86 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just wanted to ask a basic question. Say If I'm getting score of 80 (on the basis of various criteria of educational qualification, skill assessment etc) and the December 16 invite for accountants category was on 70 points, so if i file my EOI now will I get the invite immediately in the next round? or its based on some other factors? What exactly is this visa date of effect on skill select round results page?
> 
> ...


You will get priority because of high points. Most likely you will get ITA in next round. 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189


----------



## tashi11 (Jan 7, 2017)

*Did you receive an invitation?*



tapanagkumar said:


> :violin:
> Job Code - 261313 - Software Engineer
> AGE - 33
> EOI 190 - 60 + 5 | 31st October 2016
> ...


My situation is similar to yours.
Job: Developer/Programmer
Age: 33
EOI 189 - 60 points
Experience - 7yrs 10 months
Application date: 30th November, 2016

I am wondering whether I should re access my skills to get 8 years +

Did you receive your invitation or are you still waiting


----------



## samanthaat88 (Sep 29, 2016)

*Feb EOI Round*

Hi,

When is the next EOI round for February 2017? I require to re-schedule my PTE exams depending on that.
Appreciate your response.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

next will be on jan18 . For feb I think feb 4th. What is your PTE scores and what is your occupation and timelines?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

samanthaat88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> When is the next EOI round for February 2017? I require to re-schedule my PTE exams depending on that.
> Appreciate your response.


as per trend it could be on 8th and 22nd


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> as per trend it could be on 8th and 22nd


1st and 15th I think


----------



## asimadeel (Feb 17, 2012)

samanthaat88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> When is the next EOI round for February 2017? I require to re-schedule my PTE exams depending on that.
> Appreciate your response.


It can be 1st and then 15th Feb, or 8th and 22nd Feb. Its assumption on the basis of previous track record. Can't say clearly as haven't found some exact dates pre-announced.


----------



## asimadeel (Feb 17, 2012)

*Need Help To Solve The Myth*



asimadeel said:


> With reference to the Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend sheet posted at Google Docs, which is mentioned in earlier posts.
> 
> If we notice the trends, it seems that for 261111 Last to last year it was a mass selection in Dec, then last year in Jan, it seems that it might be there a mass selection somewhere by the end of Jan or start of Feb this year. At the other hand if we notice the jump ahead ratio then in this year there were only three big jumps ahead in terms of Effective dates. I want to guess that either the applicants with 65 points enrolled by the end of October 16, or later, may can have some chances or they need to seek for the July. I need expert opinion over it.
> 
> I have 65 points and applied on 27/10/16 and waiting for Invitation. Any guys have any idea if Naati is a good / quick solution to raise 5 more points or any other option?


Is there anybody, who can help me solve the myth I presented earlier? As no one yet replied over it.


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

asimadeel said:


> Is there anybody, who can help me solve the myth I presented earlier? As no one yet replied over it.


Dear dont worry you are still in safe zone you will definitely get invitation. Patience is key to it. As requirement has raised for 2017. Keep your self and us remmeber in prayers.


----------



## skeg16 (Jan 3, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> 263111 with 60 points could be a long wait
> 
> it will be better if you submit EoI for 190 also


Thanks for the reply. I'm guessing maybe 4-5 rounds and I should get a 189 offer.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the 190 is for skilled sponsorship by en employer? would I need any additional information to submit an EoI for the 190?

I'm going to ask my workplace if they can sponsor, if not i'll just have to leave the country for a few months. TBH I don't like the idea of getting sponsored due to the fact you are tied to the company for x amount of years!


----------



## pushkar1985 (Dec 19, 2016)

skeg16 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm guessing maybe 4-5 rounds and I should get a 189 offer.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the 190 is for skilled sponsorship by en employer? would I need any additional information to submit an EoI for the 190?
> 
> I'm going to ask my workplace if they can sponsor, if not i'll just have to leave the country for a few months. TBH I don't like the idea of getting sponsored due to the fact you are tied to the company for x amount of years!


190 is a state sponsorship. You are NOT bound to work under any particular employer however you need to work for 2 years in a state which will sponsor you. 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

samanthaat88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> When is the next EOI round for February 2017? I require to re-schedule my PTE exams depending on that.
> Appreciate your response.


DIBP hasn't published the invitation round schedule for February yet, but I would guess Feb. 1st and 15th based on the January dates.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

daussie said:


> 1st and 15th I think


that is also possible


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Will we have a bulk invite in Jan 18 round  ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

skeg16 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm guessing maybe 4-5 rounds and I should get a 189 offer.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the 190 is for skilled sponsorship by en employer? would I need any additional information to submit an EoI for the 190?
> 
> I'm going to ask my workplace if they can sponsor, if not i'll just have to leave the country for a few months. TBH I don't like the idea of getting sponsored due to the fact you are tied to the company for x amount of years!


190 - Skilled state nominated 

employer sponsorship is something else

Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186) may be the one you are looking for 
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/186-

if you can make good points in EOI then go for 189/190 depending on your occupation code


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Still no result for 4thJan round on skill select website - SkillSelect

Any idea when it will be updated?


----------



## skeg16 (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks all, 

I've submitted for 190 today also with 65 points.

One thing I was annoyed about and I'm still confused over is my 189 points. Before my IELTS I had 55 points and when I updated with my Proficient English I only went to 60 points even though it is worth 10 points? Any ideas?


----------



## Saad55 (Jan 6, 2017)

skeg16 said:


> Thanks all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe you have made some mistake in EOI.. just check it again.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saad55 (Jan 6, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Still no result for 4thJan round on skill select website - SkillSelect
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when it will be updated?





That's what I'm curious about 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

skeg16 said:


> Thanks all,
> 
> I've submitted for 190 today also with 65 points.
> 
> One thing I was annoyed about and I'm still confused over is my 189 points. Before my IELTS I had 55 points and when I updated with my Proficient English I only went to 60 points even though it is worth 10 points? Any ideas?


please check your EOI points breakup

have you crossed 33 years age mark ??


----------



## samanthaat88 (Sep 29, 2016)

Points

Age : 30
Degree : 15
Experience :No Points
IELTS : 6.5: No Points	
Partner Skill (ICT BA) : 5

*Total : 50*

Spouse Point Break down

Age : 30
Degree : 15
Experience :No Points
IELTS : 7.5: 10	
Partner Skill (Chemical Eng) : 5

*Total : 60*


PTE exam date : 07/02/2017


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

samanthaat88 said:


> Points
> 
> Age : 30
> Degree : 15
> ...



pardon me if my understanding is wrong

will it not be right that your spouse be the primary applicant, as she is chemical engineer and has 60 points which can fetch an invite earlier instead of you being the primary applicant with 50 points for 2611xx


----------



## samanthaat88 (Sep 29, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> next will be on jan18 . For feb I think feb 4th. What is your PTE scores and what is your occupation and timelines?


Points

Age : 30 / Degree : 15 / Experience :No Points :couch2: / IELTS : 6.5: No Points :frusty:/ Partner Skill (ICT BA) : 5 / *Total : 50*

Spouse Point Break down

Age : 30 / Degree : 15 / Experience :No Points / IELTS : 7.5: 10 / Partner Skill (Chemical Eng) : 5 / *Total : 60*


PTE Academic exam scheduled date : 07/02/2017 :typing:


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

samanthaat88 said:


> Points
> 
> Age : 30
> Degree : 15
> ...


Take your Spouse as primary applicant, since he or she already has ilets he can easily go through?


----------



## samanthaat88 (Sep 29, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> next will be on jan18 . For feb I think feb 4th. What is your PTE scores and what is your occupation and timelines?





sultan_azam said:


> pardon me if my understanding is wrong
> 
> will it not be right that your spouse be the primary applicant, as she is chemical engineer and has 60 points which can fetch an invite earlier instead of you being the primary applicant with 50 points for 2611xx


Nope it vise versa. 

Im a chemical engineer and my wife is BA. both are planing to apply. so one person need to reach minimum Points. For me its 60 point and for my wife its 65 or 70.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

samanthaat88 said:


> Nope it vise versa.
> 
> Im a chemical engineer and my wife is BA. both are planing to apply. so one person need to reach minimum Points. For me its 60 point and for my wife its 65 or 70.


Dude I can't understand Why both going to apply for the same visa?  you can claim your wife's partners points she just only needed 6.0 in ielts. Go ahead and apply EOI in your occupation as a chemical eng.


----------



## samanthaat88 (Sep 29, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Take your Spouse as primary applicant, since he or she already has ilets he can easily go through?


But ICT BA will not get invite with 60 point right.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

samanthaat88 said:


> But ICT BA will not get invite with 60 point right.


But chemical Eng can get invite with 60 points.


----------



## samanthaat88 (Sep 29, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Dude I can't understand Why both going to apply for the same visa?  you can claim your wife's partners points she just only needed 6.0 in ielts. Go ahead and apply EOI in your occupation as a chemical eng.


seems to be it confuse all.... 
sry for the mistake. i will re post it

Originally Posted by samanthaat88 View Post

My Points break down (Chemical Engineer)

Age : 30
Degree : 15
Experience :No Points
IELTS : 6.5: No Points	
Partner Skill (ICT BA) : 5

Total : 50

Spouse Point Break down (ICT BA)

Age : 30
Degree : 15
Experience :No Points
IELTS : 7.5: 10	
Partner Skill (Chemical Eng) : 5

Total : 60


PTE exam date : 07/02/2017


Actually only one person is going to apply after reaching desirable pints.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

samanthaat88 said:


> seems to be it confuse all....
> sry for the mistake. i will re post it
> 
> Originally Posted by samanthaat88 View Post
> ...


Now I get it!! Good luck with your PTE then.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

samanthaat88 said:


> seems to be it confuse all....
> sry for the mistake. i will re post it
> 
> Originally Posted by samanthaat88 View Post
> ...


good luck with PTE


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

samanthaat88 said:


> seems to be it confuse all....
> sry for the mistake. i will re post it
> 
> Originally Posted by samanthaat88 View Post
> ...


You are chemical engg and your your wife is ICT BA.. can you still claim partner skill points? I thought it has to be the same skill..

Why am I asking is, I am applying for ICT Software Engg and my wife in MBA (Finance) with 8 years of exp.. can I get 5 points on her behalf?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

sumitgupta22 said:


> You are chemical engg and your your wife is ICT BA.. can you still claim partner skill points? I thought it has to be the same skill..
> 
> Why am I asking is, I am applying for ICT Software Engg and my wife in MBA (Finance) with 8 years of exp.. can I get 5 points on her behalf?


If your wife occupation is under your occupation list SOL or COSL you can claim points. I also did claim partner points.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sumitgupta22 said:


> You are chemical engg and your your wife is ICT BA.. can you still claim partner skill points? I thought it has to be the same skill..
> 
> Why am I asking is, I am applying for ICT Software Engg and my wife in MBA (Finance) with 8 years of exp.. can I get 5 points on her behalf?


Chemical Engineer and ICT Business Analyst - both are on SOL, so OP can claim partner points for 189


----------



## PaulJo.kld (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi, I am in the 189 pool since Sep15th with 60 points and on Jan 8th 2017 my skill select got updated with extra 5 points. Can i expect an invite in the last Jan draw or early Feb draw?


----------



## samanthaat88 (Sep 29, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> You are chemical engg and your your wife is ICT BA.. can you still claim partner skill points? I thought it has to be the same skill..
> 
> Why am I asking is, I am applying for ICT Software Engg and my wife in MBA (Finance) with 8 years of exp.. can I get 5 points on her behalf?


As i know If your partner occupation is in SOL list and received Positive skill assessment from relevant assessment body then definitely you can claim 5 points for your partner skill ( IELTS score of your partner should not less than 6)


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Chemical Engineer and ICT Business Analyst - both are on SOL, so OP can claim partner points for 189


Thanks Sultan. I applied for Software Engg and my Wife has done BCom (Correspondence) and MBA (full time). I think we can choose Accountant (General) (221111) for her.

She is also having more than 8 years for work ex but it is not closely related to Accountants. Do we need to have work ex as well? Or I can get partner points just by her education and English.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

PaulJo.kld said:


> Hi, I am in the 189 pool since Sep15th with 60 points and on Jan 8th 2017 my skill select got updated with extra 5 points. Can i expect an invite in the last Jan draw or early Feb draw?


what is your occupation code ??


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Thanks Sultan. I applied for Software Engg and my Wife has done BCom (Correspondence) and MBA (full time). I think we can choose Accountant (General) (221111) for her.
> 
> She is also having more than 8 years for work ex but it is not closely related to Accountants. Do we need to have work ex as well? Or I can get partner points just by her education and English.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


i have poor knowledge regarding skill assessment for Accountants


----------



## PaulJo.kld (Feb 8, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> what is your occupation code ??


My Job code is 261313


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

PaulJo.kld said:


> My Job code is 261313


you may get lucky in 2nd round of Feb if lots of 70 pointer dont join the que


----------



## karthik.sekarin (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi,
I have few queries regarding the waiting time for 189-Visa foe code 261111.

I applied EOI on 4th Jan 2017 and based on the analysis in the forum i could see it would take atleast 5-6 months. Is it true?

What would happen if i do an ACS review for 2613 code? I will be suitable for that job position as well.For 2613 i see short waiting time compared to 2611 (probably in 1-2 months).

Please let me know your comments.


----------



## PaulJo.kld (Feb 8, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> you may get lucky in 2nd round of Feb if lots of 70 pointer dont join the que


Thank you


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey Guys!

Can anyone please educate me as to how are the Invitations given out for different ANZCOs? Is there any priority given to any particular ANZCO in case of similar points?
I observed that a few people with lower points are getting invitations while those scoring high sometimes have to wait for a longer duration. How does the system work?

Tried to figure our from the Immi Website but I did not find any convincing answers.


----------



## karthik.sekarin (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi,
I have few queries regarding the waiting time for 189-Visa foe code 261111.

I applied EOI on 4th Jan 2017 and based on the analysis in the forum i could see it would take atleast 5-6 months. Is it true?

What would happen if i do an ACS review for 2613 code? I will be suitable for that job position as well.For 2613 i see short waiting time compared to 2611 (probably in 1-2 months).

Please let me know your comments.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

AA189 said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Can anyone please educate me as to how are the Invitations given out for different ANZCOs? Is there any priority given to any particular ANZCO in case of similar points?
> I observed that a few people with lower points are getting invitations while those scoring high sometimes have to wait for a longer duration. How does the system work?
> ...


prorata occupations - high pointer are given 1st preference, if two guy have same point then who submitted earlier is invited first, in each round there is limited number of invite for each such prorata group

normal occupations - anyone having 60 or more gets the invitation upto the cutoff date decided for normal occupation group

this is what i understand, experts can correct me


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

karthik.sekarin said:


> Hi,
> I have few queries regarding the waiting time for 189-Visa foe code 261111.
> 
> I applied EOI on 4th Jan 2017 and based on the analysis in the forum i could see it would take atleast 5-6 months. Is it true?
> ...


just curious, how will you manage to obtain rnr letter for two different occupation code ??

if you get in que for 2613 you may get invite earlier as compared to 2611


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> Chemical Engineer and ICT Business Analyst - both are on SOL, so OP can claim partner points for 189


What if primary applicant code is in SOL and partner code is in CSOL, can they still claim partner points for 189 visa??

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Krish29 said:


> What if primary applicant code is in SOL and partner code is in CSOL, can they still claim partner points for 189 visa??
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


no

in that case they can claim partner points in 190 visa


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> no
> 
> in that case they can claim partner points in 190 visa


Thanks sultan, that clears my confusion!!👍

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## asimadeel (Feb 17, 2012)

I have a question, a reply will be really appreciated, though unfortunately I am not receiving much replies over my posts.

My ACS is expiring by the start of April 17. My EOI is submitted by the end of October 16 with 65 points for 261111. Should I re-apply for ACS now, so to avoid time waste?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

asimadeel said:


> I have a question, a reply will be really appreciated, though unfortunately I am not receiving much replies over my posts.
> 
> My ACS is expiring by the start of April 17. My EOI is submitted by the end of October 16 with 65 points for 261111. Should I re-apply for ACS now, so to avoid time waste?


considering trend of 2611 invites, there is backlog of 6 months, considering that you might be getting invite by April 17 hoping the trend continues.

if your ACS is valid at day of invitation then well and good else re-doing ACS will be good



besides this dont get emotional if no one replied you, sometimes people miss the post and scroll down, we can repost our query

all the best


----------



## asimadeel (Feb 17, 2012)

sultan_azam said:


> considering trend of 2611 invites, there is backlog of 6 months, considering that you might be getting invite by April 17 hoping the trend continues.
> 
> if your ACS is valid at day of invitation then well and good else re-doing ACS will be good
> 
> ...


With reference to the Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend sheet posted at Google Docs, which is mentioned in earlier posts.

If we notice the trends, it seems that for 261111 Last to last year it was a mass selection in Dec, then last year in Jan, it seems that it might be there a mass selection somewhere by the end of Jan or start of Feb this year. At the other hand if we notice the jump ahead ratio then in this year there were only three big jumps ahead in terms of Effective dates. I want to guess that either the applicants with 65 points enrolled by the end of October 16, or later, may can have some chances or they need to seek for the July. I need expert opinion over it.

I have 65 points and applied on 27/10/16 and waiting for Invitation. Any guys have any idea if Naati is a good / quick solution to raise 5 more points or any other option?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

asimadeel said:


> With reference to the Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend sheet posted at Google Docs, which is mentioned in earlier posts.
> 
> If we notice the trends, it seems that for 261111 Last to last year it was a mass selection in Dec, then last year in Jan, it seems that it might be there a mass selection somewhere by the end of Jan or start of Feb this year. At the other hand if we notice the jump ahead ratio then in this year there were only three big jumps ahead in terms of Effective dates. I want to guess that either the applicants with 65 points enrolled by the end of October 16, or later, may can have some chances or they need to seek for the July. I need expert opinion over it.
> 
> I have 65 points and applied on 27/10/16 and waiting for Invitation. Any guys have any idea if Naati is a good / quick solution to raise 5 more points or any other option?


I was thinking the same... Let's hope for bulk invites in this round..


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

asimadeel said:


> With reference to the Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend sheet posted at Google Docs, which is mentioned in earlier posts.
> 
> If we notice the trends, it seems that for 261111 Last to last year it was a mass selection in Dec, then last year in Jan, it seems that it might be there a mass selection somewhere by the end of Jan or start of Feb this year. At the other hand if we notice the jump ahead ratio then in this year there were only three big jumps ahead in terms of Effective dates. I want to guess that either the applicants with 65 points enrolled by the end of October 16, or later, may can have some chances or they need to seek for the July. I need expert opinion over it.
> 
> I have 65 points and applied on 27/10/16 and waiting for Invitation. Any guys have any idea if Naati is a good / quick solution to raise 5 more points or any other option?


i dont expect a surge in invites for 2611, as roughly 30-35% invites are left and there are 5.5 months to go, situation will become tough in coming days

NAATI - not much idea, i thought of it during pre-invite days but concluded it is hard to clear that for me, you can research over that, you may be able to crack that


----------



## asimadeel (Feb 17, 2012)

*Thanks Sultan*



sultan_azam said:


> i dont expect a surge in invites for 2611, as roughly 30-35% invites are left and there are 5.5 months to go, situation will become tough in coming days
> 
> NAATI - not much idea, i thought of it during pre-invite days but concluded it is hard to clear that for me, you can research over that, you may be able to crack that


Thanks Sultan for your replies. If we look at the trends in last two years, it always happened that last few months 261111 was out of quota and they consume the remaining few months before End of Year.

I wrote to NAATI and they hold two tests in a year outside Aus. and 12 weeks process to apply and then 10 weeks for waiting for results. So doesn't seem a feasible solution. My wife doesn't have the same occupation so that is also out of question. The only seems true is IELTS 8. But it is like catching frogs, you never know how many you can catch in a go. All the best for you and fingers crossed for us all.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

asimadeel said:


> Thanks Sultan for your replies. If we look at the trends in last two years, it always happened that last few months 261111 was out of quota and they consume the remaining few months before End of Year.
> 
> I wrote to NAATI and they hold two tests in a year outside Aus. and 12 weeks process to apply and then 10 weeks for waiting for results. So doesn't seem a feasible solution. My wife doesn't have the same occupation so that is also out of question. The only seems true is IELTS 8. But it is like catching frogs, you never know how many you can catch in a go. All the best for you and fingers crossed for us all.


thanks and all the best


----------



## asimadeel (Feb 17, 2012)

sanjeewa said:


> I was thinking the same... Let's hope for bulk invites in this round..


All the best Sanjeewa, I don't think so bulk will be the solution to my issue. I believe less EOI submitter with 70 points can raise my chances.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

samanthaat88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Next Wednesday.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Saad55 (Jan 6, 2017)

Why 4th Jan round is not available on immigration website? Anybody knows?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUDream2017 (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi friends,

I have total 9 years of experience from 4 companies and I have reference letters on their letterhead with stamp and signature from all of them ( additionally, I have offer letters, relieving letters, experience letters and last 6+ months’ salary slips from all of them). ACS already approved my 7 years of experience. 
Now I am about to file my visa application in Jan/Feb. *Unfortunately, first company closed down in December, 2016 *and *company website and email-ids are also not in use*. But in reference letter they have mentioned two addresses (Registered office and development center address) and development center is totally closed. 
But *registered office is till open (only land line is working, but email id is not in use), *as my company has big industry group. And one more thing, in my *reference letter, Technical Director mentioned his mobile number* as below and mobile number is working, as he signed reference letter.

*"For any questions or clarifications, please do not hesitate to contact the undersigned at +91 99XXXXXXX8."*

And I already talked with registered office's IT head/HR and he is ready to take landline verification call and ready to give alternate email-id for more details if they ask.

*Is landline number and undersigned mobile number enough to verify employment? *

Please help. You reply/ help will be appreciated. Please suggest any solution.

Thanks!!!


----------



## kudians (Jan 4, 2017)

Saad55 said:


> Why 4th Jan round is not available on immigration website? Anybody knows?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think the updates could be delayed due to holidays .. But the invites were sent out. I got mine in that round.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

AUDream2017 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have total 9 years of experience from 4 companies and I have reference letters on their letterhead with stamp and signature from all of them ( additionally, I have offer letters, relieving letters, experience letters and last 6+ months’ salary slips from all of them). ACS already approved my 7 years of experience.
> Now I am about to file my visa application in Jan/Feb. *Unfortunately, first company closed down in December, 2016 *and *company website and email-ids are also not in use*. But in reference letter they have mentioned two addresses (Registered office and development center address) and development center is totally closed.
> ...



that is more than enough, besides this if AHC is given the task of verification they will devise ways for it


----------



## AUDream2017 (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks Sultan.
You mean registered office landline and undersigned mobile number of Technical Director are enough for verification?
Reference letter and 6months pay slips enough are enough to submit in application?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

AUDream2017 said:


> Thanks Sultan.
> You mean registered office landline and undersigned mobile number of Technical Director are enough for verification?
> Reference letter and 6months pay slips enough are enough to submit in application?


yes,

one payslip per quarter or per half year is good


----------



## kudians (Jan 4, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> yes,
> 
> one payslip per quarter or per half year is good


Thanks Sultan, I am in the same boat too, I was with a firm for 8 month have two pay slips but also have the Visa Stamping at it was in Singapore with their name on my passport. So that can be shown as additional evidence too?

Btw do we submit these additional documents while accepting the ITA or wait for CO to contact?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kudians said:


> Thanks Sultan, I am in the same boat too, I was with a firm for 8 month have two pay slips but also have the Visa Stamping at it was in Singapore with their name on my passport. So that can be shown as additional evidence too?
> 
> Btw do we submit these additional documents while accepting the ITA or wait for CO to contact?


Provide that when you apply for visa

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## paramSG (Jan 9, 2016)

kudians said:


> Thanks Sultan, I am in the same boat too, I was with a firm for 8 month have two pay slips but also have the Visa Stamping at it was in Singapore with their name on my passport. So that can be shown as additional evidence too?
> 
> Btw do we submit these additional documents while accepting the ITA or wait for CO to contact?


Instead of Visa stamping, you can submit Singapore IC copy if you have somewhere in your mail/Visa approval copy.


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

Hey production and mechanical engineers,

I checked myimmitracker and there is one case where one Mechanical Engineer was inivted with 65 points - DOE: 01/11/16.

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189/cases/case-10067

Therefore, I believe people with DOE around this date might be invited next round! 

Let's pray for that!


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Hey production and mechanical engineers,
> 
> I checked myimmitracker and there is one case where one Mechanical Engineer was inivted with 65 points - DOE: 01/11/16.
> 
> ...


Next round is yours brother. Good luck


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

As the category 2335 consists of: 
233511 Industrial engineer
233512 Mechanical engineer
233513 Plant/Production engineer

Does anyone knows if DIBP invites different occupation regardless occupation code once there 3 different occupation in a group?

OR

they invite one or another profession from a group according to some criteria? (eg: mechanical engineer 1st, production engineer 2nd,...)


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

bonkers911 said:


> Next round is yours brother. Good luck


I hope so bonkers.
According to myimmitracker there is me and then you. I hope both of us get invited.:fingerscrossed:

Thanks mate


----------



## Kunalp (Jan 10, 2017)

Hello everyone!!

I am new to the forum and following are my details:

I have applied for 221213 : External auditors
With 70 points w.e.f. 26-Nov-16

Age: 30 points
Qualifications: 15 points
Pte scores : 20 points
Experience: 5 points = 70 points

1. What was the DOE on 4-Jan-17?
2. When can I expect an invite?


----------



## asimadeel (Feb 17, 2012)

Can I ask my fellow forum members? How many are there who have applied for 261111 and still waiting for Invitation? Lets do a mathematics. We can then understand that how many chances each one has in this year.

So Please it will be great that if we can make a list of waiting people with effective date in July, August, September and October for a start.

Your response will be highly appreciated. I will present you a statistical report on the basis of data collected.


----------



## skeg16 (Jan 3, 2017)

I've asked this previously but I'm still unsure.

Has anyone ever added Cisco certifications to their EOI? I have CCNA which is a decent certification but nothing major. 

ACS have NOT mentioned it in my skills assessment so I have not added it but what if this was CCIE...that cert has to be work a lot of points!!!


----------



## AUDream2017 (Dec 30, 2016)

Hello friends

4th jan results are available now

https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/4-January-2017-round-results.aspx

2613 - cutoff 01dec.


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

Phew... Jan 4th results are posted.. 

2631	Computer Network Professionals	65	20/11/2016 5.31 pm

Hopefully I can make it in the next round...


----------



## paramSG (Jan 9, 2016)

4th Jan cutoff for all in the attachment.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

skeg16 said:


> I've asked this previously but I'm still unsure.
> 
> Has anyone ever added Cisco certifications to their EOI? I have CCNA which is a decent certification but nothing major.
> 
> ACS have NOT mentioned it in my skills assessment so I have not added it but what if this was CCIE...that cert has to be work a lot of points!!!



certifications will give u a high chance of getting positive results from assessment body but it wont give you additional points.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Kunalp said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> I am new to the forum and following are my details:
> 
> ...


hello fellow auditor


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

paramSG said:


> 4th Jan cutoff for all in the attachment.




I have 23 days of back log 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

Hello,
I am unable to understand how electronics engineering DOE is 07/07/2016, where applicants with 60 points till October have received the invitation. this means that 60 point applicants till october have been cleared, then how the DOE is 07/07/2016.
Thanks


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend has been updated with latest round results of 4th January 2017.


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

I submitted EOI yesterday, 261313, 65 points

Now that we are all sailing in same boat an have no control on invite timelines... can I suggest to gather information on next steps, and how we can speed up things such that when invite is received we can speed up the process.

My queries:
1. What all documents will be required to file VISA?
2. Can PCC be applied before VISA invitation? How?
3. Can Medical be applied before VISA invitation? How?
4. I have not gone for my spouse's English test as she has done Bachelors in English and then MBA. Is the marksheet sufficient? Or I need to get something from the universities? If yes, MBA or BA?
5. I have two kids : 1year, 5 year -- Is anything required except passport?


----------



## ansh4friends (Jan 11, 2017)

I found this note above 5th January results. Isn't this supposed to be results of 4th January draw? What does this note mean?

"*Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the below occupations in the 7 December 2016 invitation round.*"


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ansh4friends said:


> I found this note above 5th January results. Isn't this supposed to be results of 4th January draw? What does this note mean?
> 
> "*Points scores and the visa dates of effect cut off for the below occupations in the 7 December 2016 invitation round.*"


It's a typo I guess. Ignore it. The stats are updated accordingly with the round results.


----------



## paramSG (Jan 9, 2016)

Hello Friends,

I have few questions regarding My Health Declarations online form.

1. Is it okay to do health assessment before invite?

2. Is it Okay to mention AADHAAR ID as the National identity card in My Health Declarations?

3. Is it Okay to mention Singapore NRIC as the Other identity documents in My Health Declarations?

Please help. Your reply will be appreciated.

Thanks
ParamSG


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

lucas.wszolek said:


> As the category 2335 consists of:
> 233511 Industrial engineer
> 233512 Mechanical engineer
> 233513 Plant/Production engineer
> ...


they invite all the occupations listed on SOL within a particular group code


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Kunalp said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> I am new to the forum and following are my details:
> 
> ...


it seems number of canditates with 70 pointers is increasing, que for 70 pointers moved to 26/10/16


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vireshsangwan said:


> I submitted EOI yesterday, 261313, 65 points
> 
> Now that we are all sailing in same boat an have no control on invite timelines... can I suggest to gather information on next steps, and how we can speed up things such that when invite is received we can speed up the process.
> 
> ...




*1. Documents required to file visa* 

*Primary Applicant
*
1	Passport - first and last page color scan
2	PTE score sheet, also sent report card to DIBP via pearson account
3	Birth certificate

5	Qualifying Degree- All semester grade card
6	Qualifying Degree - Transcript
7	Qualifying Degree - Certificate
8	Roles and responsibilities Letter 


11	Salary Slip - 1 per quarter or 1 per 6 month
12	Skill assessment letter
13	Tax Submission Documents or Work permit
14	Photo - passport size
15	Marriage Certificate
16	PCC
17	Form 80
18	Form 1221
19	Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory




*Spouse* - Not claiming points for partner skills

1	Passport - first and last page color scan
2	Birth certificate
4	Graduation - All semester grade card
5	Graduation - Degree
6	Proof of functional english - letter from college
7	PCC
8	Form 80
9	Form 1221
10	Photo - passport size
11	Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory



*Child*

1	Passport - first and last page color scan
2	Birth Certificate
3	Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory
4	Photo - passport size



*2. PCC *

can be applied before visa, but experts suggest not to do so because IED depends on PCC/medicals date

*
3. Medicals*

can be done before visa application using My Health Declarations on DIBP page, but advised not to do before visa application

4. spouse documents - mentioned in list above

5. kids documents - mentioned above


----------



## rahul.jiwarkar (Dec 31, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> *1. Documents required to file visa*
> 
> *Primary Applicant
> *
> ...


Is birth certificate required for Primary applicant and spouse as birth related information is already in Passport?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rahul.jiwarkar said:


> Is birth certificate required for Primary applicant and spouse as birth related information is already in Passport?


yes, birth certificate required

i didnt have bc, i provided matriculation certificate


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

rahul.jiwarkar said:


> Is birth certificate required for Primary applicant and spouse as birth related information is already in Passport?


And I am afraid, both of us do not have it. Is it really mandatory?


----------



## rahul.jiwarkar (Dec 31, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> yes, birth certificate required
> 
> i didnt have bc, i provided matriculation certificate


Ok... Thank you!!


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

sultan_azam said:


> yes, birth certificate required
> 
> i didnt have bc, i provided matriculation certificate


You mean Birth date proof required (not birth certificate), and it can be anything.

Do you know what all documents can be used as Birth proof?


----------



## rahul.jiwarkar (Dec 31, 2016)

vireshsangwan said:


> And I am afraid, both of us do not have it. Is it really mandatory?


Yup same with me too...


----------



## muhsoh (Nov 25, 2016)

Krish29 said:


> Phew... Jan 4th results are posted..
> 
> 2631	Computer Network Professionals	65	20/11/2016 5.31 pm
> 
> Hopefully I can make it in the next round...


yes it is for sure for you  but for the round of 4th Jan, only 5 days?  if you see the trend, it was always more then 7 days.. I will be still on chance seat for next round as my EOI was submitted on 29-Nov-16... fingers crossed...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kunalp (Jan 10, 2017)

Hey Hi

Whats ur status?


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

muhsoh said:


> yes it is for sure for you  but for the round of 4th Jan, only 5 days?  if you see the trend, it was always more then 7 days.. I will be still on chance seat for next round as my EOI was submitted on 29-Nov-16... fingers crossed...:fingerscrossed:


Thnx...If not nxt round you will get invite in Feb round for sure!!👍 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunalp (Jan 10, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> Kunalp said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone!!
> ...



Hey Hi
Whats ur status??


----------



## Kunalp (Jan 10, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> Kunalp said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone!!
> ...


Yeah lets hope I get through in next 3 rounds. ??


----------



## Npatel (Jul 17, 2016)

Hello,
I am unable to understand how electronics engineering DOE is 07/07/2016, where applicants with 60 points till October have received the invitation. this means that 60 point applicants till october have been cleared, then how the DOE is 07/07/2016.
Thanks


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

AUDream2017 said:


> Hello friends
> 
> 4th jan results are available now
> 
> ...


Yeah,

DOE for invitation is finally close to my DOE. :fingerscrossed:ray2:


----------



## Mechenggg (Nov 3, 2016)

Hey, 
I have got 60 points and am a mechanical engineer.. Are there any chances of 60 pointers getting selected before July 2017???? 
I am quite worried.. Plz help


----------



## threehorse (Oct 29, 2016)

Npatel said:


> Hello,
> I am unable to understand how electronics engineering DOE is 07/07/2016, where applicants with 60 points till October have received the invitation. this means that 60 point applicants till october have been cleared, then how the DOE is 07/07/2016.
> Thanks


I also feel puzzled. 
Is it possible that one guy got invited under 190 several months ago, and then he rejected it in Oct or Nov, waiting for his 189 visa, the EOI of which was submitted on 07/07/2016?
It's just a guess, as the possibility is quite low, but still higher than that DIBP made a typo.


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hello all,

I just wanted to know if I have good chances to get an invite on the 18th jan. Please find my details below 

Job code- 263111 Computer network and system engineer
Points -65
EOI submitted -dec14th 2016

Did not get an invite in Dec and on 4th jan. I am hoping to get an invite on 18th jan. 

Please let me know what are my chances. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

Mechenggg said:


> Hey,
> I have got 60 points and am a mechanical engineer.. Are there any chances of 60 pointers getting selected before July 2017????
> I am quite worried.. Plz help


Hey mate,

unfortunately the predictions for 60 pointers are not so good.

Check out this info below:
http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Analysis040117.pdf


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

RohitKumar14 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just wanted to know if I have good chances to get an invite on the 18th jan. Please find my details below
> 
> ...


Also i wanted to know the latest DOE who got the invited with 65 points. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

RohitKumar14 said:


> Also i wanted to know the latest DOE who got the invited with 65 points.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Current DOE for 2631is 20.11.2016. This sheet might help -
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...KOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=60434043


----------



## asimadeel (Feb 17, 2012)

*Pro Rata Invitation Trend for 261111 - (2016/17)*

Dear 261111 Fellows,

I am thankful to the guy who has created the Pro Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend excel sheet. Re-using his efforts, I tried to add some more value to the sheet particularly for the ICT Business Analysts. I am sorry to rest of the fellows.

As we are the analysts, I do believe we can analyze it further and can break the logic behind and can bring a clearer picture in front of us and our fellows.

Here is my Refined Pro Rata Invitation Trend for 261111. I might have made some mistakes in analyzing, and someone with better knowledge of EOI might be able to update it further and enhance its effectiveness. I would like if someone is willing to do that to help me improve it. Feel free to contact me.

All the best for everyone.

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Neshok (Aug 26, 2015)

kudians said:


> I think the updates could be delayed due to holidays .. But the invites were sent out. I got mine in that round.




I got my invite on 4th as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eams (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi guys,

Im applying for 233411 Electronics Engineer with 65 points submitted on 11/01/2017. 

How is it looking for me? 3-4 rounds/2 months wait?


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you. I see the last DOE was 20nov.. so I think i have thin chances for the upcoming round. There are just 200+ invites left for this month. 
Hope I got it right.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

RohitKumar14 said:


> Thank you. I see the last DOE was 20nov.. so I think i have thin chances for the upcoming round. There are just 200+ invites left for this month.
> Hope I got it right.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


263111 job code cut off date is unpredictable....on last round it moved 5 days... I guess you will get it after 8 weeks from DOE... It's purely a prediction... 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

True.. hoping so. 



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

Is there any option to see where I stand in the waiting list ?? 
Sorry for sounding so desperate.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

paramSG said:


> 4th Jan cutoff for all in the attachment.




Thanks for sharing!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekkgupta51 (Nov 27, 2016)

Krish29 said:


> hey rye017,
> 
> prassu1 and myself submitted after you.. I thought that I would receive invite along with you as only 5 days difference.. I really dont understand how many ppl had submitted between you n me..
> 
> ...


mine is for same 263111 /65 points , EOI 22nd Nov.

Are you seeing any change on 18th Jan. This is my last hope as i will loose point on age.


----------



## niharika13 (Dec 21, 2016)

*Heloo*

Hello everyone,

I've submitted my EOI on Today under sc-189
Curious to know your thoughts when can I expect EOI?

My Points break-through is as follow--
Trade - 261313 (Software Engg)
Age- 30 Points
English - 10 Points ( PTE : L:86;R:90,S:90,W:78)
Education - 15 Points
Experience - 10 Points ( 7 years 9 months)
Spouse - 5
Total =70 Points

I am giving PTE again this week .. really hoping ti crack it this time for 20 ...


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

niharika13 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've submitted my EOI on Today under sc-189
> Curious to know your thoughts when can I expect EOI?
> ...


Why do you need to give PTE again? You are having 70 points. Your invite will sure shot come in next round.


----------



## kudians (Jan 4, 2017)

niharika13 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've submitted my EOI on Today under sc-189
> Curious to know your thoughts when can I expect EOI?
> ...


Hey if you got 70 you will be invited on the Jan 18th round for Sw Engg.. if you haven't paid for it dont ...


----------



## niharika13 (Dec 21, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> niharika13 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


Already payed for it ... i was having doubt with ACS. Thank u I will look out for next round


----------



## niharika13 (Dec 21, 2016)

kudians said:


> niharika13 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


Already payed for it ... i was having doubt with ACS. Thank u I will look out for next round


----------



## asimadeel (Feb 17, 2012)

*Feedback*



asimadeel said:


> Dear 261111 Fellows,
> 
> I am thankful to the guy who has created the Pro Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend excel sheet. Re-using his efforts, I tried to add some more value to the sheet particularly for the ICT Business Analysts. I am sorry to rest of the fellows.
> 
> ...


Any feedback Analysts????????????????????


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

niharika13 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've submitted my EOI on Today under sc-189
> Curious to know your thoughts when can I expect EOI?
> ...


with 70 points you could invite in next round after submitting EOI

if you manage to score 79+ in pte, then dont claim experience points, keep EOI points still at 70, this could expedite visa processing


----------



## niharika13 (Dec 21, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> niharika13 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


Ohh is it? I thought more the points better and faster will be visa? Am I wrong ?
Kindly advice please


----------



## asimadeel (Feb 17, 2012)

niharika13 said:


> Ohh is it? I thought more the points better and faster will be visa? Am I wrong ?
> Kindly advice please


Adding more points will change the EOI Effective date to your current.


----------



## muhsoh (Nov 25, 2016)

RohitKumar14 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I just wanted to know if I have good chances to get an invite on the 18th jan. Please find my details below
> 
> ...


Well till 4-Jan-17 round.. the cut off EOI date for 263111 was 20-Nov-16 and they considered only 5 days (15 Nov to 20 Nov). With this trend, you will receive invite after some time..


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

niharika13 said:


> Ohh is it? I thought more the points better and faster will be visa? Am I wrong ?
> Kindly advice please


if you claim experience points, chances exist that it may go for verification, 

not claiming them will strike off this from checklist to be cleared before finalising your visa application, consequently reducing the processing time


----------



## muhsoh (Nov 25, 2016)

abhishekkgupta51 said:


> mine is for same 263111 /65 points , EOI 22nd Nov.
> 
> Are you seeing any change on 18th Jan. This is my last hope as i will loose point on age.


seems for sure.. only if 50x70pointers have not submitted their EOI on 21-Nov-16


----------



## threehorse (Oct 29, 2016)

Eams said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im applying for 233411 Electronics Engineer with 65 points submitted on 11/01/2017.
> 
> How is it looking for me? 3-4 rounds/2 months wait?


Hi Eams, I guess you will be invited in the next round, if not, next 2 rounds for sure.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello Guys

I just submitted my EOI for 189 for 233911 Aeronautical Engineer category with 65 points on 12-01-2017. How long or how many rounds sooner do I have a chance to receive invitation? Thanks.


----------



## abhishekkgupta51 (Nov 27, 2016)

muhsoh said:


> seems for sure.. only if 50x70pointers have not submitted their EOI on 21-Nov-16


Computer science skilled guys are not that intelligent  , i can hardly preassume 2 X70 pointers in a month.


----------



## manc0108 (Mar 16, 2015)

Eams said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im applying for 233411 Electronics Engineer with 65 points submitted on 11/01/2017.
> 
> How is it looking for me? 3-4 rounds/2 months wait?


In upcoming round on 18th Jan!

Sent from my Micromax A117 using Tapatalk


----------



## kudians (Jan 4, 2017)

niharika13 said:


> Already payed for it ... i was having doubt with ACS. Thank u I will look out for next round


Oh ok All the best. Just for your info. I applied in teh same 2631 category on 2 jan for 70 points and got invite on 4th jan (3rd Jan late night got the email in my inbox!)

So don't worry just wait another 5 days for the next round on jan 18th.


----------



## julijose (Jul 26, 2016)

I got EOI invitation for my 65 points for 189 visa in Jan 1st week. Now I have to apply for visa ees. My credit card is not having enough credit limit to make the payment. When I checked with HDFC bank for Forex card, they were asking me for visa. Looks like I won't get Forex card also. If I take a Paypal account, can I make payment? Whatare the other options for making payment for visa?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

julijose said:


> I got EOI invitation for my 65 points for 189 visa in Jan 1st week. Now I have to apply for visa ees. My credit card is not having enough credit limit to make the payment. When I checked with HDFC bank for Forex card, they were asking me for visa. Looks like I won't get Forex card also. If I take a Paypal account, can I make payment? Whatare the other options for making payment for visa?


try for travel card by cox and kings

or else icici travel card (if you have an account with ICICI)


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sharat47 said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I just submitted my EOI for 189 for 233911 Aeronautical Engineer category with 65 points on 12-01-2017. How long or how many rounds sooner do I have a chance to receive invitation? Thanks.


2339xx has gone prorata, also the number of invites left are very less, i dont want to demotivate but chances are very less to get invited before July 2017


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hey sultan. One of my friends got invite for aeronautical engineer with 70 points within a week. He applied on 26th December and got invited on January.


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi there 

Yesterday, I've finally submitted my EOI for 189 under 261311. I'm a 65 pointer. Could someone help me understand as to when I should start expecting my invitation? 

Also, should I submit a 190 in parallel. I got to know from a friend that the overall processing time for 190 is comparably higher? Is it so?

Kindly help. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Hi there
> 
> Yesterday, I've finally submitted my EOI for 189 under 261311. I'm a 65 pointer. Could someone help me understand as to when I should start expecting my invitation?
> 
> ...


Submitting 190 may be faster for your case. Also I have read in some other thread that 190 visa processing is faster than 189 visa. Rest your decision. All the best to you. May you achieve your desired wholesome goal.


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

misecmisc said:


> Submitting 190 may be faster for your case. Also I have read in some other thread that 190 visa processing is faster than 189 visa. Rest your decision. All the best to you. May you achieve your desired wholesome goal.




Thank you for the inputs, will submit my 190 straightaway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> Submitting 190 may be faster for your case. Also I have read in some other thread that 190 visa processing is faster than 189 visa. Rest your decision. All the best to you. May you achieve your desired wholesome goal.


I am in a similar situation, If I get a NSW invite soon what should I do? I am expecting 189 invite in few more rounds also. My only concern is NSW is taking considerable amount of time to approval too.


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

sanjeewa said:


> I am in a similar situation, If I get a NSW invite soon what should I do? I am expecting 189 invite in few more rounds also. My only concern is NSW is taking considerable amount of time to approval too.




What's your score and when did you submit your 189/190? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> What's your score and when did you submit your 189/190?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Software Eng
PTE L/R/S/W 70,69,71,69 1st Spet 2016
ACS-positive 19/10/2016
EOI submitted 65 points 23/12/2016 
NSW 65+5 points. 23/12/2016


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Software Eng
> PTE L/R/S/W 70,69,71,69 1st Spet 2016
> ACS-positive 19/10/2016
> EOI submitted 65 points 23/12/2016
> NSW 65+5 points. 23/12/2016


Hi Sanjeewa,

If your total points are not coming down (as in my case because of age), you should wait for 189 only. Your invite would definitely come in February rounds. Why you want to restrict yourself to one state?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Hi Sanjeewa,
> 
> If your total points are not coming down (as in my case because of age), you should wait for 189 only. Your invite would definitely come in February rounds. Why you want to restrict yourself to one state?


Yes I am thinking the same, But people say 190 is processing faster.


----------



## Saad55 (Jan 6, 2017)

kudians said:


> I think the updates could be delayed due to holidays .. But the invites were sent out. I got mine in that round.




4th Jan round was updated on immigration site on 12 Jan. Did you get invite on 12th or before that? Can you please indicate the exact date as I'm going through similar situation and it will be great to know the date..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marthasarp (Dec 13, 2016)

Hey guys,

I have just got my nsw nomination today but I'm just little bit confused how to proceed. I had submitted 189(65 pts) and 190(70pts) in a same eoi on 9-12-16 for software engineering. But with the current trend in analysis, I might get my invitation for 189 in next round.

So would highly appreciate some feedback on my current situation since I have used same eoi for both.

Regards,
Ram


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sharat47 said:


> Hey sultan. One of my friends got invite for aeronautical engineer with 70 points within a week. He applied on 26th December and got invited on January.


agree, 

all those who submitted EOI for 2339xx on or before 17/11/2016 2.53 am have received invite in 4th Jan round, 

secondly all higher pointers(>65) too have received invite in 4th Jan round


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Hi there
> 
> Yesterday, I've finally submitted my EOI for 189 under 261311. I'm a 65 pointer. Could someone help me understand as to when I should start expecting my invitation?
> 
> ...


 considering the trend it may take one month or so for 2613xx to receive invite with 65 points

visa processing timelines for 190,189 depends on documents submitted


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Thank you for the inputs, will submit my 190 straightaway.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


just to make you aware , with 190 you have a moral obligation to live and work in the state nominating you

189 doesnt have such obligations


----------



## Saad55 (Jan 6, 2017)

@sultan.. I just checked my Eoi for 190 which I received invitation today by email, the eoi login status is still showing submitted.. why is that so? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Saad55 said:


> @sultan.. I just checked my Eoi for 190 which I received invitation today by email, the eoi login status is still showing submitted.. why is that so?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


because you have not received visa invite for 190 yet, it is just an invite to apply for nomination of NSW


----------



## Saad55 (Jan 6, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> because you have not received visa invite for 190 yet, it is just an invite to apply for nomination of NSW




Ok that's make a sense.. that's mean if I get an invite for 189, the status will change straight away becz that will be visa invite? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Saad55 said:


> Ok that's make a sense.. that's mean if I get an invite for 189, the status will change straight away becz that will be visa invite?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes


----------



## Saad55 (Jan 6, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> yes




Appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssivagct (Dec 20, 2016)

Guys ,

My details:

Occupation: s/w engineer

PTE A: 1st Nov 2016
ACS: 1st Dec 2016
EOI: 2nd Dec 2016

Points: 65

Hopefully , I will get invitation on 18th Jan 2017. How long the visa process will take approx based on current timeline from Invitation to till Grant?

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ssivagct said:


> Guys ,
> 
> My details:
> 
> ...



all the best for 18th Jan

visa processing timelines depend on the documents you submit


----------



## ssivagct (Dec 20, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> all the best for 18th Jan
> 
> visa processing timelines depend on the documents you submit


Thanks Sultan. How long will take for CO assignment after the invitation? 
By the way, I am following this forum for the last few months and reading your replies. Really helpful Thumbs up


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> just to make you aware , with 190 you have a moral obligation to live and work in the state nominating you
> 
> 
> 
> 189 doesnt have such obligations




Yes Sultan, I'm aware of it. But that's only for the first two years, right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

ssivagct said:


> Thanks Sultan. How long will take for CO assignment after the invitation?
> By the way, I am following this forum for the last few months and reading your replies. Really helpful Thumbs up


you have 60 days to apply visa against an invite

CO will be assigned after visa application, maximum 28 days


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

arunkarthik_rk said:


> Yes Sultan, I'm aware of it. But that's only for the first two years, right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


correct


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

Eoi DOE: 13/01/2017
Developer Programmer 261312
Points: 60 (will be 65 on feb 1st after completing 8 years of experience)

Can some one update what is the cut off date ?


----------



## ash1803 (Oct 29, 2016)

Dear All,

I have 3 years of experience as ICT Business Analyst

And I have Electronics and Telecommunication Engineering Degree(Bachelor's) from Mumbai University and also a Post Graduate Diploma in Management (Master's) where I had subjects like MIS,DBMS,ERP, Business Process Reengineering,Data Mining using Business Intelligence and Project Management.

Will I get a positive response for a ACS Skills Assessment?

A quick response would be highly appreciated.


----------



## pushkar1985 (Dec 19, 2016)

ash1803 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have 3 years of experience as ICT Business Analyst
> 
> ...


Hi 
ACS will not count your first two years of experience. So they will access only 1 year of experience which is of no use for claiming points. 


233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## kudians (Jan 4, 2017)

marthasarp said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have just got my nsw nomination today but I'm just little bit confused how to proceed. I had submitted 189(65 pts) and 190(70pts) in a same eoi on 9-12-16 for software engineering. But with the current trend in analysis, I might get my invitation for 189 in next round.
> 
> ...


Congrats. But if you have invitation for 190, I was under the impression that your EOI will be in suspended state, if not then wait for this 18th round. However if it was suspended your 189 will not be processed. In that case I would suggest you apply for NSW (it will cost you 200 AUD) as it will expire in 14 days. Once you apply it will take 12 weeks for their outcome before you can apply to DIBP. 

But in the meantime enter a fresh EOI this time only for 189, if that gets invited before the state process is completed then you can choose to ignore the state and proceed with 189. (so you dont have any moral obligation to stay any specific place /state.)


----------



## ash1803 (Oct 29, 2016)

pushkar1985 said:


> Hi
> ACS will not count your first two years of experience. So they will access only 1 year of experience which is of no use for claiming points.
> 
> 
> ...


Dear pushkar1985,

It's ok if I don't get points but will the skills assessment be positive for ICT Business Analyst for an Electronics and Telecommunications Engineer?

Do they deduct 2 years or 4 years?


----------



## imanick (Jul 28, 2016)

*190 NSW invite question*

I submitted EOI for both 189 and 190-NSW on 6-Jan . 
189-65 points
190- 70 points for Analyst programmer

1)	I got a 190 invite for NSW today. Am I still eligible to receive 189 (on Jan 18th round or later) ?
2)	If I ignore this 190 invitation to NSW and keep waiting for 189, and if it doesn’t happen in 2 months, can I apply again for 190 ?

EOI status in site: submitted


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

imanick said:


> I submitted EOI for both 189 and 190-NSW on 6-Jan .
> 189-65 points
> 190- 70 points for Analyst programmer
> 
> ...


Hello,
Congratulations.. You would still be eligible for 18thRound.. 

I submitted my NSW EOI on 6th as well (261313, 65 points) but I did not get the invite as of now  Today at what time did you receive the invite..


----------



## srogue (Jan 14, 2017)

*Some insight?*

Hi everyone,

I currently have 70 pts in the occupation Accountant (General) 221111 with a DOE of 8/1/17. 

Would my chances of being selected be better with a state nomination on the 190?
My total points would be 75 with the 190.


----------



## Saad55 (Jan 6, 2017)

srogue said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes 190 will be much much quicker than 189.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pushkar1985 (Dec 19, 2016)

Mates, if i change anything in my EOI that has no effect on my points, things like title or date of employment. Will it affects my EOI position in que ? 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## Saad55 (Jan 6, 2017)

pushkar1985 said:


> Mates, if i change anything in my EOI that has no effect on my points, things like title or date of employment. Will it affects my EOI position in que ?
> 
> 233512: Mechanical engineer
> 65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec




In believe it should be changed as the eoi is still updated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pushkar1985 (Dec 19, 2016)

Saad55 said:


> In believe it should be changed as the eoi is still updated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Saad. I am not sure how system works but date of effect DOE is still the same. 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## pushkar1985 (Dec 19, 2016)

ash1803 said:


> Dear pushkar1985,
> 
> It's ok if I don't get points but will the skills assessment be positive for ICT Business Analyst for an Electronics and Telecommunications Engineer?
> 
> Do they deduct 2 years or 4 years?


As per my knowledge, they deduct two years. Also, i believe your post graduation subjects must be matching with your current job profile as BA. So there are good chances you will get through in ACS assessment. 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## explorer234 (Dec 3, 2016)

*233211 civil engineer*

hello,
i would like to know the scope for civil engineers for 189.
For getting a 189 invitation for civil engineer, How many points are sufficient?
Is there any wait for getting an invite?

Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

srogue said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I currently have 70 pts in the occupation Accountant (General) 221111 with a DOE of 8/1/17.
> 
> ...


submit a seperate eoi for 190, you may get nominated

or else

you may get an invite for 189 by April or so considering the current backlog for accountants


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

explorer234 said:


> hello,
> i would like to know the scope for civil engineers for 189.
> For getting a 189 invitation for civil engineer, How many points are sufficient?
> Is there any wait for getting an invite?
> ...


60 is sufficient for civil engineers

you will have to wait till next round of 189 after you submit eoi


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

pushkar1985 said:


> Mates, if i change anything in my EOI that has no effect on my points, things like title or date of employment. Will it affects my EOI position in que ?
> 
> 233512: Mechanical engineer
> 65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


As per my understanding, if points doesn't change then DOE doesn't change too... Experts can confirm this...

Sent from my Lenovo YT3-850M using Tapatalk


----------



## pushkar1985 (Dec 19, 2016)

Krish29 said:


> As per my understanding, if points doesn't change then DOE doesn't change too... Experts can confirm this...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo YT3-850M using Tapatalk


Thats what i think so far. Read somewhere like any change in Eoi will affects its place in a que. 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

pushkar1985 said:


> Thats what i think so far. Read somewhere like any change in Eoi will affects its place in a que.
> 
> 233512: Mechanical engineer
> 65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


Only when there is change in points...it does change the position in queue

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## threehorse (Oct 29, 2016)

Saad55 said:


> In believe it should be changed as the eoi is still updated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Saad, date of effect will not be changed as long as your score is not updated


----------



## imanick (Jul 28, 2016)

*Hi Sumit*



sumitgupta22 said:


> Hello,
> Congratulations.. You would still be eligible for 18thRound..
> 
> I submitted my NSW EOI on 6th as well (261313, 65 points) but I did not get the invite as of now  Today at what time did you receive the invite..


I got the NSW invite 
Fri, Jan 13, 2017 at 9:06 AM - Australian time


----------



## arunkarthik_rk (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi there 

Kindly ignore if it sounds too dumb a question. I know that when I get an invite for 189, it's an actual invite but when it's for 190, it's just an invite for the nomination. 

Could someone let me know what all steps are there for an 190 before I can reach the final stage - compared to 189? 

Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

I was looking for the difference in both subclasses and understood this. For 190 these are the steps:

1. Submit an Expression of Interest (EOI) in SkillSelect
2. If selected, you will receive an invitation to apply for NSW nomination by email
3. Submit an application for NSW nomination and wait for the outcome
4. If nominated, you will receive a SkillSelect invitation to apply for the 190 visa

In case of 189, the above steps 2 and 3 will not exist. 

Refer to this:
http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello guys

I just had a question regarding funds required to show for visas 189 and 190. Could someone tell me if there is need to show proof of fund for either 190 NSW or 189 visa? Thanks.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sharat47 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I just had a question regarding funds required to show for visas 189 and 190. Could someone tell me if there is need to show proof of fund for either 190 NSW or 189 visa? Thanks.


no fund requirement for 189 or 190 NSW


----------



## ssangi (Nov 28, 2016)

Hey guys, First of all i want to thank you all for sharing so much here. It has helped me greatly. I submitted my EOI for 189 (Developer Programmer - 261312) with 60 points,

Age = 30
Education = 15
English = 10
Experience = 5 

I am almost near to my 5 year experience mark here but based on dates below i am struggling to figure out which date i will turn 5 years. Since i am not sure how does DIBP calculates experience.

Can someone here who has experience in calculating this help me out, here are the dates of all my jobs

Job 1 = 09/01/2012 to 25/06/2013
Job 2 = 01/07/2013 to 31/01/2014
Job 3 = 03/02/2014 to 13/05/2016
Job 4 = 16/05/2016 to 25/11/2016
Job 5 = 05/12/2016 to Present

Here is how i calculated and according to it, i should have 5 years in 13 days, 

Job 1 = 1 year, 5 months, 17 days
Job 2 = 7 months
Job 3 = 2 years, 3 months, 11 days
Job 4 = 6 months, 10 days
Job 5 = 1 month, 9 days

Months = 12 + 5 + 7 + 24 + 3 + 6 + 1 = 58
Days = 17 + 11 + 10 + 9 = 47

Please correct me if i am wrong ? this whole thing has cause a bit of uncertainty 
P.S, ACS did not deduct 2 years for some reason. May be it has something to do with my Australian degree.


----------



## samanthaat88 (Sep 29, 2016)

ssangi said:


> Hey guys, First of all i want to thank you all for sharing so much here. It has helped me greatly. I submitted my EOI for 189 (Developer Programmer - 261312) with 60 points,
> 
> Age = 30
> Education = 15
> ...




As i Know they only calculate number of months, they dont consider about number of day


Job 1 = 09/01/2012 to 25/06/2013 ( 17 Months)
Job 2 = 01/07/2013 to 31/01/2014 (06 Months)
Job 3 = 03/02/2014 to 13/05/2016 (27 Months)
Job 4 = 16/05/2016 to 25/11/2016 (06 Months)
Job 5 = 05/12/2016 to Present (01 Month)

so total of = 57 months

So from April 1st you can claim points for 5 years...

Expert can correct me if Im wrong...


----------



## ssangi (Nov 28, 2016)

samanthaat88 said:


> As i Know they only calculate number of months, they dont consider about number of day
> 
> 
> Job 1 = 09/01/2012 to 25/06/2013 ( 17 Months)
> ...


Thanks for you reply. I heard that ACS calculates in months but DIBP uses days/weeks. I might be wrong here thus need advice from some expert.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ssangi said:


> Thanks for you reply. I heard that ACS calculates in months but DIBP uses days/weeks. I might be wrong here thus need advice from some expert.




Definitely not days. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## samanthaat88 (Sep 29, 2016)

ssangi said:


> Thanks for you reply. I heard that ACS calculates in months but DIBP uses days/weeks. I might be wrong here thus need advice from some expert.


Ohhh.... nice to hear that kind words....
waiting for conformation from expert....


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

samanthaat88 said:


> Ohhh.... nice to hear that kindwords....
> 
> waiting for conformation from expert....




From what date your were deemed to have skilled employment? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ssangi (Nov 28, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> From what date your were deemed to have skilled employment?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


From Dec 2011


----------



## samanthaat88 (Sep 29, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> From what date your were deemed to have skilled employment?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Job 1 : 01/02/2014 to 30/04/2014
Job 2 : 19/05/2014 to 20/08/2014
Job 3 : 03/11/2014 to Precent

When we can claim 5 points..
Hope its After June 1st


----------



## niharika13 (Dec 21, 2016)

kudians said:


> niharika13 said:
> 
> 
> > Already payed for it ... i was having doubt with ACS. Thank u I will look out for next round
> ...


Congrats on your invite !!!
BTW cracked PTE yesterday ?

Category 2631
Age : 30
PTE second attempt 86/90/88/81 : 20
ACS 7.5 yrs : 10
Education : 15
Spouse : 5
Initial EOI : 12 Jan 17 70 point
EOI updated : 14 Jan 17 80 point
Invitation ??


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

niharika13 said:


> Congrats on your invite !!!
> BTW cracked PTE yesterday ?
> 
> Category 2631
> ...


congrats for the PTE score... you are heading to an invite in 18th Jan round

all the best


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

samanthaat88 said:


> Originally Posted by ssangi View Post
> Thanks for you reply. I heard that ACS calculates in months but DIBP uses days/weeks. I might be wrong here thus need advice from some expert.
> 
> Ohhh.... nice to hear that kind words....
> waiting for conformation from expert....


i am not an expert but what i perceived while submitting eoi, skillselect calculates experience date to date basis 

ACS gives a rough idea, we need to enter dates in eoi in line with our actual employment(joining date, discharge date etc)


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> i am not an expert but what i perceived while submitting eoi, skillselect calculates experience date to date basis
> 
> ACS gives a rough idea, we need to enter dates in eoi in line with our actual employment(joining date, discharge date etc)


I agree with Sultan....I too noticed that in skill select that it had calculated my exp based on dates...

Sent from my Lenovo YT3-850M using Tapatalk


----------



## ssangi (Nov 28, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> i am not an expert but what i perceived while submitting eoi, skillselect calculates experience date to date basis
> 
> ACS gives a rough idea, we need to enter dates in eoi in line with our actual employment(joining date, discharge date etc)


Yup seems like it. I just wanted a confirmation from experts here who know how to calculate it. Based on my calculation, i will reach 5 year mark in 13 days but not sure if thats correct.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> sharat47 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys
> ...



Could someon pease confirm this fund requirement for 190 NSW coz another person told me a sum of 25,000$ is needed atleast as proof of funds for 190 NSW visa?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

sharat47 said:


> Could someon pease confirm this fund requirement for 190 NSW coz another person told me a sum of 25,000$ is needed atleast as proof of funds for 190 NSW visa?


Nsw does not ask for proof of funds


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

imanick said:


> I got the NSW invite
> Fri, Jan 13, 2017 at 9:06 AM - Australian time


Do you have the invite info at skill select website as well? I mean when you login and see the correspondences?


----------



## Marshall153 (Sep 14, 2016)

*189 Invite*

Hello,

I have launched EOI for 189 on Aug 1st week with 60 points.

Gained 5 points last December (30 Dec'16) for work experience.

Will I be invited in the coming round (18th Jan)? 
Any other criteria will be considered for invitation apart from points?
what is the cut off for getting the invite sooner according to the current trend?

Regards,
Marshall C



_______________________________________________________
ANZSCO	: 261313 
Points : 65 (Gained 5 points for Experience on 30th Dec'16)
ACS Applied : 05th June 2016
ACS Outcome : 26th June 2016
PTE 84 : July 21st(L:90; R:78; S:77; W:90)	
EOI (189) : 06th Aug 2016 (65 points)
Visa Invitation : ??


----------



## karthik.sekarin (Jun 8, 2013)

Guys,
Need your suggestion on reducing my waiting time for my invitation.

I have completed ACS review for 261111 and got positive assessment. And my EOI DOE is 3rd Jan 2017 from the current trend i am sure it wont take months to get an invite for 2611 job code.

So i am planning to do another ACS assessment for 2613 (which is applicable for me), i think having 2613 will fetch me a earlier invitation.

Please let me know your thoughts on this. Can i wait or go for 2613 ACS to get earlier invite? is it worth it? how much will be the time difference?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Marshall153 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have launched EOI for 189 on Aug 1st week with 60 points.
> 
> ...



it depends on how many applicants are ahead you. I guess you will get invite in end feb or early march


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> it depends on how many applicants are ahead you. I guess you will get invite in end feb or early march


Sanjeewa,
Did you get NSW invite for nomination?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Sanjeewa,
> Did you get NSW invite for nomination?


Not yet bro!


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

At what time they start to send invites? 00.00? 18th?


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Not yet bro!


But there are few who got invite (for NSW) .. even a person who's DOE was - 5.1.17 for 261311 and had 65+5 points..


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

sumitgupta22 said:


> But there are few who got invite (for NSW) .. even a person who's DOE was - 5.1.17 for 261311 and had 65+5 points..


Yes, because of their experience, NSW is releasing invites for exp 10+ with 65 points nowadays


----------



## varun2726 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi,

I have my ACS done for 261112 (Systems Analyst) and filed the EOI on 15th Jan 2017 with 65 points. When can I expect an invite ?


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Yes, because of their experience, NSW is releasing invites for exp 10+ with 65 points nowadays


10+ years as per ACS? I have 11+ but ACS deducted 4 years.. You think I would fall in their category ?


----------



## Asalehin (Dec 6, 2016)

varun2726 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have my ACS done for 261112 (Systems Analyst) and filed the EOI on 15th Jan 2017 with 65 points. When can I expect an invite ?


At 65points lodging an EOI today are looking at a 12 month


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

sumitgupta22 said:


> 10+ years as per ACS? I have 11+ but ACS deducted 4 years.. You think I would fall in their category ?


It should be skilled years as per ACS. I guess.


----------



## varun2726 (Jul 26, 2015)

Asalehin said:


> At 65points lodging an EOI today are looking at a 12 month


Will it be useful if I change by ANZSCO job code to Developer Programmer or Software Engineer ? Will I get a quicker invite ?


----------



## rahul.synergys (Dec 5, 2016)

Iscah's latest post on FB...
*
ACT Skilled Migration Program closed to overseas applicants until July 2017
Effective 14 September 2016, if you are living overseas you cannot apply for ACT nomination of a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa until July 2017.
Canberra residents
This action does not affect Canberra based applicants. You are still able to apply for ACT nomination if you meet the nomination criteria.
Streamlined PhD nominations
The ACT will accept applications for streamlined nomination from ACT PhD alumni living overseas. If you meet the nomination criteria, email [email protected] for advice on how to lodge the online application.
ACT Occupation List will be updated in July 2017
The demand for ACT occupations will be reassessed in July 2017. The updated ACT Occupation List will be published when the ACT Migration Program reopens to overseas applicants in July 2017*

How does this news affects Software Engineer code and those waiting for invitations?


----------



## Landcruiser (Jan 3, 2017)

june14ashish said:


> Hi Guys. Anyone received invite for 2611 ( BA) after 5th July with 65 points ?. Last I have seen on other thread is 5th July which was posted by someone. Thanks!


Hi,

I am waiting under 189 for 2611111 with EOI on 23/11/16. Do you know how to find out how many people with same points in wait list with earlier EOI effective date?


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

Landcruiser said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am waiting under 189 for 2611111 with EOI on 23/11/16. Do you know how to find out how many people with same points in wait list with earlier EOI effective date?


You can estimate here...

Welcome to nginx!


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

rahul.synergys said:


> Iscah's latest post on FB...
> *
> ACT Skilled Migration Program closed to overseas applicants until July 2017
> Effective 14 September 2016, if you are living overseas you cannot apply for ACT nomination of a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa until July 2017.
> ...


Guys, did anyone access what does it mean if at all true? Do we have anything official about this?

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

sainini said:


> Guys, did anyone access what does it mean if at all true? Do we have anything official about this?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


just visit the website below and check it for yourself mate....

Migrating - Canberra - Create your future


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> just visit the website below and check it for yourself mate....
> 
> Migrating - Canberra - Create your future


Thanks man!! Appreciate that.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunalp (Jan 10, 2017)

Hello guys

Does myimmitracker fetch data from dipb database or its just an information processed from all logins in myimmitracker?


----------



## rahul.jiwarkar (Dec 31, 2016)

How many hours for the next round results? Eagerly waiting...


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

Kunalp said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Does myimmitracker fetch data from dipb database or its just an information processed from all logins in myimmitracker?


It is a database that is fed by us people. It is pretty precise for cases with many entries. So please enter your case to make it even better


----------



## sphider (Jul 12, 2016)

sphider said:


> It is a database that is fed by us people. It is pretty precise for cases with many entries. So please enter your case to make it even better


Actually around 21.5 hours I would say


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

Is it theoretically realistic to submit Eoi to 189 today and to receive invitation in 2 days - on 18th?


----------



## Asalehin (Dec 6, 2016)

natali-new said:


> Is it theoretically realistic to submit Eoi to 189 today and to receive invitation in 2 days - on 18th?


yes only if you have 70>= point you might be invited in the immidiate round


----------



## Saad55 (Jan 6, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for January 2017 &lt;==*

If we put 2 separate Eoi for 189 and 190 with the same Email, and if we get the invitation for 190, is it that we will not get invitation for the other one becz we had used the same email.. someone told me that if we use the same email for the 2 Eoi, you will only get one invitation.. any idea? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUDream2017 (Dec 30, 2016)

10 hours to go...hope bulk invites for 2613.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

natali-new said:


> Is it theoretically realistic to submit Eoi to 189 today and to receive invitation in 2 days - on 18th?


yes it is possible, if you meet the eligibility criteria(>= 60 points) and there are not many applicants in your occupation code 




Asalehin said:


> yes only if you have 70>= point you might be invited in the immidiate round


70 may be a thing for prorata occupation codes but not for all


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rahul.jiwarkar said:


> How many hours for the next round results? Eagerly waiting...


 9 hours 39 mins as of now


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

sultan_azam said:


> 9 hours 39 mins as of now




Let's count ... hoping for bulk invite as last year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saad55 (Jan 6, 2017)

Saad55 said:


> If we put 2 separate Eoi for 189 and 190 with the same Email, and if we get the invitation for 190, is it that we will not get invitation for the other one becz we had used the same email.. someone told me that if we use the same email for the 2 Eoi, you will only get one invitation.. any idea?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Can somebody please make it clear otherwise I will lodge another Eoi with a new email before tomorrow's round 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

sanjeewa said:


> Let's count ... hoping for bulk invite as last year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amen. May all achieve their desired wholesome goals.


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

If ITA received should we submit all docs ? This is like the final stage ? 
And in case ita for 190 we should submit only docs mentioned in nsw list ?


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

Saad55 said:


> Saad55 said:
> 
> 
> > If we put 2 separate Eoi for 189 and 190 with the same Email, and if we get the invitation for 190, is it that we will not get invitation for the other one becz we had used the same email.. someone told me that if we use the same email for the 2 Eoi, you will only get one invitation.. any idea?
> ...




That's also was my question. After both eoi submitted in one eoi it shows you two separate lines in you immiaccount


----------



## Marshall153 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi friends,

I have a question.
When the results will be known for this tomorrow's invitation round?
What is the local time (IST) we can expect the result?


___________________________________________________________
ANZSCO	: 261313 
Points : 65 
ACS Applied : Jun 03rd 2016
ACS Outcome : Jun 25th 2016	
EOI (189) : Aug 26th 2016 (60 points - Gained extra 5 points in 30 Dec'16)
Visa Invitation : ??


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

Does anyone know what would be the status in IMMIACCOUNT after your medical test? I have done my medical assessment from Bupa just wondering what would be the status after they will send the reports to DIBP as it shows SUBMITTED in MY HEALTH DECLARATION application at the moment 
Any idea guy?


----------



## Asalehin (Dec 6, 2016)

Marshall153 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have a question.
> When the results will be known for this tomorrow's invitation round?
> ...


What do mean by the result, did u mean the invitation or the result of the invitation round?

Invitation comes out at 12 am tonight Sydney local time. 
The result might take 3-6 working days as per my experience.


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

subscribing


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Marshall153 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have a question.
> When the results will be known for this tomorrow's invitation round?
> ...


6.30 pm IST 17/01/17 - you will be able to see the change in skill select if invited


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

NP101 said:


> Does anyone know what would be the status in IMMIACCOUNT after your medical test? I have done my medical assessment from Bupa just wondering what would be the status after they will send the reports to DIBP as it shows SUBMITTED in MY HEALTH DECLARATION application at the moment
> Any idea guy?


Examinations in Progress 

or 

Health Clearance Provided - No action required


there is one more interim stage, i am not able to recall the exact word

i have seen all three


----------



## Eams (Jun 10, 2016)

what Australian time does invites go out?


----------



## SAbbas007 (Sep 9, 2016)

Eams said:


> what Australian time does invites go out?




00:00 hrs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eams (Jun 10, 2016)

do all the the invites roll out at the same time at midnight? 


I dont think ill be able to sleep


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Eams said:


> do all the the invites roll out at the same time at midnight?
> 
> 
> I dont think ill be able to sleep



usually yes, it is pretty much instant. However, e-mail notification may get delayed.


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

SAbbas007 said:


> 00:00 hrs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


two hours to go! op2::fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*Guys few hours remain! Good luck to all of you!*


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

All the best to everyone

Ppl receiving 189 invite today - plz withdraw your 190 eoi and give someone else a chance

Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay23888 (Dec 27, 2015)

All the best to everyone for today's invitation !! Hoping for the best !!

One genuine request - It would be really great if you could withdraw your 190 EOI's and give someone else a chance immediately once you get 189.

Regards,
-Ajay


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

How many invitations in total will be given today? Do you guys think a bulk invite is due?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sharat47 said:


> How many invitations in total will be given today? Do you guys think a bulk invite is due?


something between 900~1000, just my thought


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

I have submitted my eoi on Dec 14th.
Skill- 263111- computer network and systems engineer.
Points 65.
I hope i get an invite tomorrow. 

Any thoughts? What are the chances I may have ?? 
Fingers crossed. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

sharat47 said:


> How many invitations in total will be given today? Do you guys think a bulk invite is due?


I believe ! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

RohitKumar14 said:


> I have submitted my eoi on Dec 14th.
> Skill- 263111- computer network and systems engineer.
> Points 65.
> I hope i get an invite tomorrow.
> ...


could be a close shave


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

All the best to everyone<br />
<br />
Ppl receiving 189 invite today - plz withdraw your 190 eoi and give someone else a chance<br />
<br />
Sent from my C2305 using Tapatalk

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## pushkar1985 (Dec 19, 2016)

All the best friends. 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## abhishekkgupta51 (Nov 27, 2016)

33 mins to go


----------



## bharat1835 (Nov 6, 2016)

*All the best*

All the best to everyone who is waiting for an invite in 18 Jan round. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> could be a close shave


Hope so brother.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

Would we get the invitation over email or we can see that only in the correspondence section of skill select portal??


----------



## bharat1835 (Nov 6, 2016)

sprakash85 said:


> Would we get the invitation over email or we can see that only in the correspondence section of skill select portal??


If you are invited ,you would receive an email around 6:30Pm india time. Also you can check the status by logging into skillselect


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

All the best folks. 2 minutes to go. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asalehin (Dec 6, 2016)

anyone ?



My details : 

261311
189 : 65 Points 
Doe : 5.12.2016


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks for the info. All the best


----------



## AUDream2017 (Dec 30, 2016)

Any one got invite?


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Anyone?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

Not me.. did anyone else get any update on the skill select ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

I have not got Anything yet. 

EOI submitted date 11dec2016
ANZCO 261313
Points 65


----------



## Asalehin (Dec 6, 2016)

RohitKumar14 said:


> Not me.. did anyone else get any update on the skill select ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I haven't got it yet.. 

My details : 

261311
189 : 65 Points 
Doe : 5.12.2016


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

Are you sure it updates at 12 am ?? I dint get any status update on SkillSelect. It still shows status - submitted. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bharat1835 (Nov 6, 2016)

*wait*



RohitKumar14 said:


> Not me.. did anyone else get any update on the skill select ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


wait for few more mins, In my case I got the email exactly at 6:47pm(on 9th nov)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

guys please share updates!


----------



## Asalehin (Dec 6, 2016)

is the EOI Status supposed to changed to Invited, is that how we know ?


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

I think its meant to change to invited and the EOI would be locked from further editing

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

any one ? hope not a technical glitch !!!


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

bharat1835 said:


> wait for few more mins, In my case I got the email exactly at 6:47pm(on 9th nov)


Thanks for the motivation ☺ 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Asalehin said:


> is the EOI Status supposed to changed to Invited, is that how we know ?


Yes, thats how you will come to know.. The status of EOI changes from SUBMITTED to *INVITED*


----------



## Asalehin (Dec 6, 2016)

OMG I got invited !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks and Good luck to all !


My details : 

261311
189 : 65 Points 
Doe : 5.12.2016


----------



## niharika13 (Dec 21, 2016)

Nothing yet


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Asalehin said:


> OMG I got invited !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thanks and Good luck to all !
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats..!!!


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Dec 7 2613 65 received


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

RohitKumar14 said:


> Are you sure it updates at 12 am ?? I dint get any status update on SkillSelect. It still shows status - submitted.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


it should. yes.


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Jan 13, Chemical engineering 60 points received


----------



## rajangarg (Nov 10, 2015)

Invited 

261312 65 points 2 dec 2016


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

kirk1031 said:


> Jan 13, Chemical engineering 60 points received


the status has not changed in skillselect. Am I done for this draw too?

4.11.2016 DOE 
Mechanical engineer - 233512 - 65 points


----------



## Fanish (Aug 2, 2013)

Finally INVITED !!!!

Job Code : 2613
EOI : 03-DEC-2016
Points : 65

Congratulations to Others !!!

Email not yet received but the EOI status changed to INVITED.

HURRRAYYYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## anvu (Jan 11, 2017)

Is it all comeplet for today. I din get yet.


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

Asalehin said:


> OMG I got invited !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thanks and Good luck to all !
> 
> 
> ...


You got it on an email or did the SkillSelect account get updated ?

263111
65 points
Eoi 14th dec. My SkillSelect has no update. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekkgupta51 (Nov 27, 2016)

Invited 263111 - 65 points ; EOI 22nd Nov'16


----------



## vaibhavjain1708 (Dec 6, 2016)

My status shows INVITED... Though I've not received any mail... Strange.. What shall I do? 

261313
65 points 
Doe: 4th Dec 2016
189 class


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

2613 65 points Dec 8 received


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Asalehin said:


> OMG I got invited !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thanks and Good luck to all !
> 
> 
> ...


congrats!


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> congrats!


Many many congratulations my friend. ☺

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vaibhavjain1708 said:


> My status shows INVITED... Though I've not received any mail... Strange.. What shall I do?
> 
> 261313
> 65 points
> ...


e-mail will come later, nothing to worry about.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

vaibhavjain1708 said:


> My status shows INVITED... Though I've not received any mail... Strange.. What shall I do?
> 
> 261313
> 65 points
> ...


Email will take time buddy. If the status says INVITED, indeed you are Invited..!!! Just chill and prepare for Visa application now

Congrats to everyone who got invited in this round


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Civil 60 points Jan 17 received


----------



## niharika13 (Dec 21, 2016)

Invited ... no mail yet but status updated

Category 2631
Age : 30
PTE second attempt 86/90/88/81 : 20
ACS 7.5 yrs : 10
Education : 15
Spouse : 5
Initial EOI : 12 Jan 17 70 point
EOI updated : 14 Jan 17 80 point
Invitation 18 Jan 17


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

Happy to share with you guys.... Got Invite to apply visa...








Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAbbas007 (Sep 9, 2016)

Krish29 said:


> Happy to share with you guys.... Got Invite to apply visa...
> View attachment 74025
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Congrates Dear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kirk1031 said:


> Civil 60 points Jan 17 received


civil with DOE 17/01?


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

Krish29 said:


> Happy to share with you guys.... Got Invite to apply visa...
> View attachment 74025
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Congrats buddy. How many points you claimed ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## niharika13 (Dec 21, 2016)

Email recieved as well


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> civil with doe 17/01?


right!


----------



## valianth (Nov 2, 2014)

Congrats to the folk's who've got invited. 

Does anyone have a gauge as to when I might get lucky seeing that I submitted on the 21st of Nov 2016 with 60 points for 26313?


----------



## Eams (Jun 10, 2016)

Electronics Engineer 233411 EOI submitted on: 11/01/2017 Invitation received on 18/01/2017

65 points

I wish the best of luck for those who are still waiting, don't lose hope!


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

No inivitation. status is still Submitted. DOE - 22.12.17. Hence no bulk invite...


----------



## samcool80 (Oct 27, 2016)

No invite.. 
263111 
65 point 
5 Dec 2016.. 

Need to wait for next round it seems 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

samcool80 said:


> No invite..
> 263111
> 65 point
> 5 Dec 2016..
> ...


All the best.. I'll also have to wait for next 2 rounds maybe. Eoi 14th dec. 65 points. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

sumitgupta22 said:


> No inivitation. status is still Submitted. DOE - 22.12.17. Hence no bulk invite...


yes wait begins .. op2:


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

no accountants?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Eams said:


> Electronics Engineer 233411 EOI submitted on: 11/01/2017 Invitation received on 18/01/2017
> 
> 65 points
> 
> I wish the best of luck for those who are still waiting, don't lose hope!


congrats mate!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

samcool80 said:


> No invite..
> 263111
> 65 point
> 5 Dec 2016..
> ...


at least the queue is moving


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Any 261111?*

Any 261111(ICT Business Analyst) that got the invitation? op2:


----------



## RohitKumar14 (Dec 13, 2016)

When is the next round ?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## muhsoh (Nov 25, 2016)

Krish29 said:


> Happy to share with you guys.... Got Invite to apply visa...
> View attachment 74025
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Congrats.. at last you got it... it seems in this round also, it didn't reach to 29-Nov-16


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

Congrats to all who got invite today... All the best for all those who are waiting...it's just matter of one more round or so.... 👍

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

ICT BA 2611,65 POINTS July 12 2016 received


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Congrats all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asimadeel (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi Mates,


Any Invitations for 261111 ICt Business Analysts? I didn't notice any yet. Please update. Thanks.


----------



## AUDream2017 (Dec 30, 2016)

Cutoff for 2613 8 dec 65 pts?


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

muhsoh said:


> Congrats.. at last you got it... it seems in this round also, it didn't reach to 29-Nov-16


Sad man..once again cut off date is lesser than a week...

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## takemeout (Dec 5, 2016)

Any updates on 2335 group?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Any hope for 60 pointers for 2613xx this year ? Or is it done and dusted ?

Regards,
Balaji K


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

AUDream2017 said:


> Cutoff for 2613 8 dec 65 pts?




Yea so far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

AUDream2017 said:


> Cutoff for 2613 8 dec 65 pts?


Max reported 8th here. I think cut off would be between 11th - 15th Dec.


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

kirk1031 said:


> ICT BA 2611,65 POINTS July 12 2016 received



Congrats Mate!


----------



## Reemhassan (Dec 18, 2016)

no invitations for mechanical and production engineers??

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

asimadeel said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> 
> Any Invitations for 261111 ICt Business Analysts? I didn't notice any yet. Please update. Thanks.


Two comments above!


----------



## smashhud (Oct 12, 2016)

daussie said:


> AUDream2017 said:
> 
> 
> > Cutoff for 2613 8 dec 65 pts?
> ...


My EOI date is 12th Dec with 65 points for 261311 and no invite received. This means that cut off will be before 12th Dec for sure.


----------



## Asalehin (Dec 6, 2016)

RohitKumar14 said:


> You got it on an email or did the SkillSelect account get updated ?
> 
> 263111
> 65 points
> ...



I got in both. XD


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

RohitKumar14 said:


> Congrats buddy. How many points you claimed ?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


65 points..

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kunalp (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi 

What is the new DOE for auditors?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kirk1031 said:


> ICT BA 2611,65 POINTS July 12 2016 received


at least some progress


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Kunalp said:


> Hi
> 
> What is the new DOE for auditors?


Nov 2 2016 70 Points.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kirk1031 said:


> Nov 2 2016 70 Points.


what do you base it on?


----------



## Kunalp (Jan 10, 2017)

That's only a 6 days movement

Will have to wait more.. my Date is 26/11/16

Thanks buddy for the info


----------



## rahul.jiwarkar (Dec 31, 2016)

Got invitation


----------



## anurag_070 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hello Guys , i applied for PCC 3 weeks back and have still not recieved it . What should i do ?, i contacted them and they say its still not done. I reside in Delhi. Please give your exp . Also, police verified my place a month back.


----------



## eddy85 (Aug 2, 2016)

anurag_070 said:


> Hello Guys , i applied for PCC 3 weeks back and have still not recieved it . What should i do ?, i contacted them and they say its still not done. I reside in Delhi. Please give your exp . Also, police verified my place a month back.


Best thing you can do is to go and ask for help in another thread


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> what do you base it on?


I have many Chinese student wechat group and they are sharing invitation info


----------



## AUDream2017 (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi friend did you get invite?


----------



## anupt1986 (Jan 17, 2017)

*Submitted EOI on Dec17 2016*

Have submitted EOI on Dec17 2016 for 189 under 2613 Software Engineer. Still haven't recived the invitation. When can i expect ? l


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Congrats to all those who got their invites today.

So what is the latest DOE for 261313 for 65 points based on today's round?


----------



## AUDream2017 (Dec 30, 2016)

Hello sprakash85 did you get invite today? As your DOE is 11dec for 261313 wih 65. As of now informed cutoff date is 8dec for 2613


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

AUDream2017 said:


> Hello sprakash85 did you get invite today? As your DOE is 11dec for 261313 wih 65. As of now informed cutoff date is 8dec for 2613


Oh, so today for EOI 189 65 points for 261313 job code, the DOE moved from 1 Dec to 8 Dec only? Has somebody here the trend of how many days the EOI 189 65 points for 261313 has moved? as far as i remember, in dec last year first round, there was technical glitch(i may be incorrect here, so please correct me). Then in dec second round from which date to which date the invites were sent? Then in Jan first round till 1 Dec the invites were sent. Then in today's round it seems 8 Dec so just 7 days. So how many days moved in Dec second round invites? How many days moved in Jan first round? If somebody has this data EOI 189 65 points for 261313 job code, then please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

takemeout said:


> Any updates on 2335 group?


Yes, I did not get invited. 4.11.2016
233512

65 points


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi AUDream2017

No, I have not received the invitation. Hope I get it in the next round:fingerscrossed:



AUDream2017 said:


> Hello sprakash85 did you get invite today? As your DOE is 11dec for 261313 wih 65. As of now informed cutoff date is 8dec for 2613


----------



## anupt1986 (Jan 17, 2017)

Was waiting desperately this time.  Hope it comes next time



sprakash85 said:


> Hi AUDream2017
> 
> No, I have not received the invitation. Hope I get it in the next round:fingerscrossed:


----------



## AUDream2017 (Dec 30, 2016)

Then its clear that cutoff date is less than 11 dec for 2613.


----------



## tapanagkumar (Oct 16, 2016)

Marshall153 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have a question.
> When the results will be known for this tomorrow's invitation round?
> ...


You may get an invite in feb. If you are extremely lucky you will get an invite tomorrow also.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Any updates on cutoff date for 2339xx category?


----------



## tapanagkumar (Oct 16, 2016)

sharat47 said:


> How many invitations in total will be given today? Do you guys think a bulk invite is due?


Wow, do we also get bulk invites. That's a great news.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tapanagkumar (Oct 16, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> guys please share updates!


Eoi updated date 11 Dec. Haven't recieved an invite. 261313 is my job code.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tapanagkumar (Oct 16, 2016)

Krish29 said:


> Congrats to all who got invite today... All the best for all those who are waiting...it's just matter of one more round or so.... 👍
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks for motivating us.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tapanagkumar (Oct 16, 2016)

anupt1986 said:


> Have submitted EOI on Dec17 2016 for 189 under 2613 Software Engineer. Still haven't recived the invitation. When can i expect ? l


May be next round. Even I am waiting. Mine is 11th December.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tapanagkumar (Oct 16, 2016)

AUDream2017 said:


> Hello sprakash85 did you get invite today? As your DOE is 11dec for 261313 wih 65. As of now informed cutoff date is 8dec for 2613


Mine is 11th December. I haven't recieved an invite.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

when the next invitaion round will occure?


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

sprakash85 said:


> I have not got Anything yet.
> 
> EOI submitted date 11dec2016
> ANZCO 261313
> Points 65


I am also having same like you:

EOI submission - 21 Dec 2016
ANZCO - 261313
Points - 60+5 SS = 65 points

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## skeg16 (Jan 3, 2017)

RohitKumar14 said:


> You got it on an email or did the SkillSelect account get updated ?
> 
> 263111
> 65 points
> ...


You should make the round on the 1st of Feb if not the next mate.

I'm sitting on 60points so count yourself lucky :|


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

Accountant 70 received, 913 reached 25 and update the age points automatically.Clear cutoff-913


----------



## Grisha29 (May 12, 2016)

No invite even in this round. 

Submitted EOI with 60 points on 3rd November in 233411(Electronics).


----------



## bhuvnesh.b (Jul 16, 2015)

kirk1031 said:


> ICT BA 2611,65 POINTS July 12 2016 received


Did you receive the invite? Congrats buddy! From which mail id did you receive the invite?


----------



## joshiakshay30 (Jul 18, 2016)

*ICT BA 261111 Invite received*

Thanks for the best wishes of everyone.

I received the invite today for ICT BA at 70 points. Had filed EOI on 6th Jan. 

Best wishes to everyone.


----------



## samcool80 (Oct 27, 2016)

Folks,

I have my EOI For 263111 ( 189 Visa - SOL) with 65 Points . EOI dated 5Dec 2016

Since i didnt receive the Invite yesterday's round. .. Do you suggest if i should apply for State Sponsor Visa 190. So that i will be at 65 + 5 Points.

If yes can someone guide me the process to apply for 190 visa.. Can i use the same Application Number or it should be different email account ? 

PS: NSW ( Sydney) is best suitable state for me.


----------



## joshiakshay30 (Jul 18, 2016)

samcool80 said:


> Folks,
> 
> I have my EOI For 263111 ( 189 Visa - SOL) with 65 Points . EOI dated 5Dec 2016
> 
> ...


Dear Sam,
I had been in similar situation for quite sometime. Hovering at 60 points, and I was constantly looking at SkillSelect cut-offs tends for ICT BA and found that there were no invite in last 1 year at 60 points. At 65 points, the average wait time was 5-6 months, so it implied I had to apply at 70 points. So I only focussed on improving my English Score and achieved the desired band through PTE. 
My suggestion to you would be same. Look at the average wait time for your code at 65 points and calculate accordingly your likely date of invite. If you definitely need early (for any reason, age factor etc) - please try 190 State sponsorship as well as English Improvement. Whichever comes first - go through that. 

All the best.

Incidentally I don't know the process of state sponsorship, so won't be able to give any input to your that query.

All the best.


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

samcool80 said:


> Folks,
> 
> I have my EOI For 263111 ( 189 Visa - SOL) with 65 Points . EOI dated 5Dec 2016
> 
> ...


Just wait couple of invitation round,I think 189 won't be a problem for u


----------



## AUDream2017 (Dec 30, 2016)

Any one got invite, who is having DOE 09 or 10 Dec with 65 for 2613?

As of now 08 Dec got invite and 11dec did not.


----------



## samcool80 (Oct 27, 2016)

Thanks alot ...


----------



## Arvind6488 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi All,

I am a new member to this forum but have been an avid follower for quite sometime now.

I have submitted my EOI on 13th Jan 2017 with 75 points. My ANZ code is 261312 - Developer Programmer.

What are the chances for me to receive an invite in this round?

Thanks,
Arvind


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

AUDream2017 said:


> Any one got invite, who is having DOE 09 or 10 Dec with 65 for 2613?
> 
> As of now 08 Dec got invite and 11dec did not.


Then 8 Dec seems to be the last DOE currently for 2613 for 65 points. In a way, 7 days the dates moved. In this way, for me it may take may be Mar second round to get an invite. Seems like I made a mistake of not applying for NSW in last week of Dec. Then hopefully, I may have been in the process for waiting NSW approval currently. So what do you all suggest should I go for NSW now or wait till Mar second round for 189 EOI invite? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## RupeshP89 (Jan 18, 2017)

Arvind6488 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a new member to this forum but have been an avid follower for quite sometime now.
> 
> ...


Hi Arvind

I trust you should have got an invite in yesterday's round. Anyways, you will get the invitation in next round.

Rupesh


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Then 8 Dec seems to be the last DOE currently for 2613 for 65 points. In a way, 7 days the dates moved. In this way, for me it may take may be Mar second round to get an invite. Seems like I made a mistake of not applying for NSW in last week of Dec. Then hopefully, I may have been in the process for waiting NSW approval currently. So what do you all suggest should I go for NSW now or wait till Mar second round for 189 EOI invite? Please suggest. Thanks.


You could wait unless you are in a hurry....

There should be more than 1500 invites left for 2613 for this year and I'm sure you will stand a chance for 189


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> Then 8 Dec seems to be the last DOE currently for 2613 for 65 points. In a way, 7 days the dates moved. In this way, for me it may take may be Mar second round to get an invite. Seems like I made a mistake of not applying for NSW in last week of Dec. Then hopefully, I may have been in the process for waiting NSW approval currently. So what do you all suggest should I go for NSW now or wait till Mar second round for 189 EOI invite? Please suggest. Thanks.


you will get in march 1st round..


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

Just wait for 189.


----------



## anupt1986 (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi All,

I am a new member to this expat forum.

1. Submitted my 189 EOI on 17th December 2016 with 65 points.
2. Submitted 190 EOI on 23rd December 2016 with 70 Points.
My ANZ code is 261313 - Software Engineer.

What are the chances for me to receive an invite for both 189 & 190 and when?
Can someone please help me on this?


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

anupt1986 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a new member to this expat forum.
> 
> ...


Most probably next round you will get 189 ..


----------



## ankurgentle16 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi All,

Received my invite yesterday with below details:

Code - ANZSCO 261313
16-Dec-2016: ACS applied
07-Jan-2017: PTE-A (L-90, R-84, S-80, W-90) - 20 Points
12-Jan-2017: ACS assessment Positive (6.5 yrs) : 10 points
14-Jan-2017: EOI 189 - 75 points (Age- 30, PTE - 20, Exp - 10, Education - 15)
18-Jan-2017: INVITED

Thanks to all for valuable inputs on this forum.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ankurgentle16 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kvaidya (Dec 7, 2016)

I could see nobody got invite from 2339.. category. 

Please respond and let us know what is the new cut-off date for 233914 category?

By when myimmitracker would get updated?

Thanks


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Those who are still waiting to be invited, please join:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...3129-189-eoi-invitations-february-2017-a.html


----------



## rahul.synergys (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Received an email this morning from my agent that I got invited.

EOI - 10th Dec
Code - 261313


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Arvind6488 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a new member to this forum but have been an avid follower for quite sometime now.
> 
> ...


you should have received an invite in last night's round, havent you ??


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

anupt1986 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a new member to this expat forum.
> 
> ...


Feb 2017 may be good for you


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Asalehin said:


> OMG I got invited !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thanks and Good luck to all !
> 
> 
> ...





kirk1031 said:


> Dec 7 2613 65 received





kirk1031 said:


> Jan 13, Chemical engineering 60 points received


Kirk - you received for 2613 or chemical engg ??



rajangarg said:


> Invited
> 
> 261312 65 points 2 dec 2016
> 
> ...





Fanish said:


> Finally INVITED !!!!
> 
> Job Code : 2613
> EOI : 03-DEC-2016
> ...





abhishekkgupta51 said:


> Invited 263111 - 65 points ; EOI 22nd Nov'16





vaibhavjain1708 said:


> My status shows INVITED... Though I've not received any mail... Strange.. What shall I do?
> 
> 261313
> 65 points
> ...


email pops up in some time



niharika13 said:


> Invited ... no mail yet but status updated
> 
> Category 2631
> Age : 30
> ...





Krish29 said:


> Happy to share with you guys.... Got Invite to apply visa...
> View attachment 74025
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


it was a long wait for you, i think we are communicating since November on expatforum.. all the best




Eams said:


> Electronics Engineer 233411 EOI submitted on: 11/01/2017 Invitation received on 18/01/2017
> 
> 65 points
> 
> I wish the best of luck for those who are still waiting, don't lose hope!





rahul.jiwarkar said:


> Got invitation





ankurgentle16 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received my invite yesterday with below details:
> 
> ...





rahul.synergys said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Received an email this morning from my agent that I got invited.
> 
> ...




Congratulations to all who received invite


good luck to those in que, your time will come soon


----------



## punitsolanki (Dec 24, 2016)

Hey nice score in PTE, can you please help me in preparation, i have scheduled on 28th jan,


----------



## daussie (Jun 16, 2016)

rahul.synergys said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Received an email this morning from my agent that I got invited.
> 
> ...


Okay cut off 10th Dec for 2613xx


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

Congrats Rahul!

So we have an invite in the 2613 category until 10th Dec. I missed the bus by 1 day.. uhmm...






rahul.synergys said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Received an email this morning from my agent that I got invited.
> 
> ...


----------



## anupt1986 (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi Rahul,

How much points you claimed? 65?



rahul.synergys said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Received an email this morning from my agent that I got invited.
> 
> ...


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

rahul.synergys said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is really good... queue is moving 10 by 10 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vitorsyd (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi folks, 
I got invited today for 233512 (Mechanical Engineering) with 70 points under the 189 scheme.

Good luck to you all!

Cheers


----------



## pushkar1985 (Dec 19, 2016)

vitorsyd said:


> Hi folks,
> I got invited today for 233512 (Mechanical Engineering) with 70 points under the 189 scheme.
> 
> Good luck to you all!
> ...


Cheers brother. 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

rahul.synergys said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Received an email this morning from my agent that I got invited.
> 
> ...


Congrats. So 10 Dec is last DOE for 189 EOI invite for 261313.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

misecmisc said:


> Congrats. So 10 Dec is last DOE for 189 EOI invite for 261313.




Yes. I have to wait two more rounds  just amazing about the consistency of eoi. Each round number of days changing by same rates. Which means similar number of 70 pointers are coming in each round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

My details-

ANZSCO	: 261313 
EOI (189) : 22th Dec 2016 (65 points)
EOI (190- NSW) : 6th Jan 2017 (70 points)

I am losing 5 points this Saturday because of my Age. I was hoping bulk invite this time but it seems end of road for me. NSW is also calling only people with 10+ exp now a days. With just couple of days, can't hope for NSW as well. 

I think will have to try for Superior english now.


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

sumitgupta22 said:


> My details-
> 
> ANZSCO	: 261313
> EOI (189) : 22th Dec 2016 (65 points)
> ...


Sorry to hear that. Are you sure about age? How old are you?


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Sorry to hear that. Are you sure about age? How old are you?


I will be 33 this saturday..


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

sumitgupta22 said:


> I will be 33 this saturday..


Hmm..  Just go to PTE and do it.. it is easier to do PTE rather waiting..


----------



## jupalle.srikanth (Jan 9, 2017)

Job code: 261312
ACS - 5th Dec, 2016 -> 8+ yrs
PTE - 22nd Dec, 2016 -> 65+
EOI 189 -> 65 points lodged on 22nd Dec, 2016
Awaiting EOI invitation....


----------



## tapanagkumar (Oct 16, 2016)

sprakash85 said:


> Congrats Rahul!
> 
> So we have an invite in the 2613 category until 10th Dec. I missed the bus by 1 day.. uhmm...


Even I missed the bus by one day. Everything is for good.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tapanagkumar (Oct 16, 2016)

sanjeewa said:


> Most probably next round you will get 189 ..


Most probably Feb

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Ajeet said:


> Congratulations to all my friends who got the invite and good luck to those who are waiting!
> 
> 2017 is going to be a dream year!!


Dear Sir,

You are experience advisor I have visited your website please it is my humble request as brother kindly see my signature and tell me how much chances I have to get invite in how much time? And I am going to improve my IELTS also please advice me my position with current profile.
Best Regards.


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dear how you know about rounds please tell me where I can see mine...


----------



## abhishek5855 (Nov 19, 2016)

I got my invitation on 17/1/17 (IST), accountant general 221111, 75 pointer. EOI submitted a day before (EST).
Any tips on how to proceed further?
Sent using Tapatalk

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishek5855 (Nov 19, 2016)

Areeb126 said:


> Dear how you know about rounds please tell me where I can see mine...


Its on their website.. Current rounds, previous rounds, etc

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Can you share link here please


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

Areeb126 said:


> Can you share link here please


SkillSelect


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanx dear


----------



## imanick (Jul 28, 2016)

*Sumit*



sumitgupta22 said:


> Do you have the invite info at skill select website as well? I mean when you login and see the correspondences?


Hi Sumit : No I dont see that correspondence for NSW invite.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

imanick said:


> Hi Sumit : No I dont see that correspondence for NSW invite.


That means there is no other way to know except the mail that one has got the invite. 
And we have to be extra careful with our mails.

Is it so?


----------



## abhishek5855 (Nov 19, 2016)

Can i book my medical test and PCC even if i havent applied for visa yet and i havent paid the fee, as i got invited just yesterday..?

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## imanick (Jul 28, 2016)

*EOI question -Employment related to nominated occupation*

I have successfully done my Assessment .
Total submitted : 13 years
4 years deducted and 9 years given.

In EOI, while filling employment details, there is one question for each employment as "Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?" Now on what basis, should i select yes\no. All my 13 years are related to the nominated occupation only.

Is this based on my assessment result? My ACS assessment details are like below,

1) 
Dates: 09/03 - 02/10 (6yrs 5mths) 
Position: Senior Software Engineer 
Employer: XXXXXX 
Country: INDIA 


2)
Dates: 02/10 - 05/10 (0yrs 3mths) 
Position: Senior Associate -Projects 
Employer: XXXXXX 
Country: INDIA 


3)
Dates: 06/10 - 7/16 (6yrs 1mths) 
Position: Technical Project manager
Employer: XXXXXX 
Country: INDIA 

My employment after Sep 2007 is considered as appropriately skilled for Analyst programmer, so for all employment before, should i select answer to that question yes or no?

My points will remain the same, as i have 9+ experience after deduction of 4 years also.


----------



## AUprashcrushmigrate (Jan 4, 2017)

HI Guys i have a question regarding occupation code....I got my experience letter from my Employer manager long back.. In that all my job duties mentioned are closely related to "Software Engineer".
so my agent choosed software engineer as my occupation.

However my role title was mentioned in my experience letter as "Programer Analyst" as thats the generic title my employer uses for all his employees

My agent already said they choose occupation based on what my 80 % of job duties mentioned in my experience letter closely relate to and not really job title and so they choosed "Software engineer"

Do u guys think its accurate?


----------



## AUprashcrushmigrate (Jan 4, 2017)

AUprashcrushmigrate said:


> HI Guys i have a question regarding occupation code....I got my experience letter from my Employer manager long back.. In that all my job duties mentioned are closely related to "Software Engineer".
> so my agent choosed software engineer as my occupation.
> 
> However my role title was mentioned in my experience letter as "Programer Analyst" as thats the generic title my employer uses for all his employees
> ...


nevermind i checked the ACS letter looks like they care only about 80% of job duties 

ACS confirmed its software engineer

I am applying visa in few weeks

I guess case officer will also agree to ACS


----------



## paramSG (Jan 9, 2016)

imanick said:


> I have successfully done my Assessment .
> Total submitted : 13 years
> 4 years deducted and 9 years given.
> 
> ...



Hi Imanick,

First of all congrats! Finally, you got your desired scores in PTE.
You can divide your first experience into two parts as below:


1) 
Dates: XX/09/03 - 30/09/07 
Position: Senior Software Engineer 
Employer: XXXXXX 
Country: INDIA 

"Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?" NO

2) 
Dates: 01/10/07 - XX/02/10 
Position: Senior Software Engineer 
Employer: XXXXXX 
Country: INDIA 

"Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?" YES

3)
Dates: XX/02/10 - XX/05/10 
Position: Senior Associate -Projects 
Employer: XXXXXX 
Country: INDIA 

"Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?" YES

4)
Dates: XX/06/10 - XX/07/16 
Position: Technical Project manager
Employer: XXXXXX 
Country: INDIA 

"Is this employment related to the nominated occupation?" YES


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

Hi, I have submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 visa in the same one. Is it ok? Or do I need to submit two seperate EOI for both 189 and 190? Please suggest. Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

AUprashcrushmigrate said:


> HI Guys i have a question regarding occupation code....I got my experience letter from my Employer manager long back.. In that all my job duties mentioned are closely related to "Software Engineer".
> so my agent choosed software engineer as my occupation.
> 
> However my role title was mentioned in my experience letter as "Programer Analyst" as thats the generic title my employer uses for all his employees
> ...


dont go by designation in your company or what boss calls you

select the occupation code which matches your roles and responsibilities


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

Thank you so much sultan 



sultan_azam said:


> it was a long wait for you, i think we are communicating since November on expatforum.. all the best
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all who received invite
> ...




Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hello everybody
I am new to this group but i have been watching discussions since a month...
Awaiting for EA result
Status : Assessment in progress
Submitted on : 29th Dec,2016
Applying for mechanical engineer


----------



## pushkar1985 (Dec 19, 2016)

sara26 said:


> Hello everybody
> I am new to this group but i have been watching discussions since a month...
> Awaiting for EA result
> Status : Assessment in progress
> ...


Good luck

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## 73sam (May 8, 2016)

Hi, 
Any Electrical Engineer who applied with 60 points ? 
What is the time frame to get EOI ?


----------



## Duygu (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I submitted my EOI on 15 the of december 2016 and I had my birtday on 9 th of january. My age is still less than 32 so my points did not change but when i clicked on VIEW EOI. i saw that my date of effect has changed to 9 th of Jnauary, since the points have been calculated again due to my birthday . Do you think it will effect the date of my query? is my invitation be considered for the submission date or the new date of effect? by the way my date of submission is still writen as 15 th of december.
Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Duygu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 15 the of december 2016 and I had my birtday on 9 th of january. My age is still less than 32 so my points did not change but when i clicked on VIEW EOI. i saw that my date of effect has changed to 9 th of Jnauary, since the points have been calculated again due to my birthday . Do you think it will effect the date of my query? is my invitation be considered for the submission date or the new date of effect? by the way my date of submission is still writen as 15 th of december.
> Thanks


points for age will reduce when you turn 33

date of effect will matter for receiving invitation and points claim


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi all,

My application is in 189 EOI for 261312 with 60 points with date of effect from 12th jan 2017. At the end of this month I will complete 8 years of experience as approved by ACS and my points will increase by 5 points i.e 65 points. Do I need to wait for the auto update of points until this month end in EOI or can I tweak my experience dates now so that the points increases and i get a benefit of earlier Date of effect? Later after feb 1st i can revert the changes. Could be a wierd idea. Please advise.


----------



## Duygu (Jan 10, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> points for age will reduce when you turn 33
> 
> date of effect will matter for receiving invitation and points claim


My age turned to 29. So my points did nit change. But my question is why the date of effect change automatically without me changing anything or updating anything?

Is the date of effect the one I see on pdf or is is the one on the main page?
Thanks


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

jas81 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My application is in 189 EOI for 261312 with 60 points with date of effect from 12th jan 2017. At the end of this month I will complete 8 years of experience as approved by ACS and my points will increase by 5 points i.e 65 points. Do I need to wait for the auto update of points until this month end in EOI or can I tweak my experience dates now so that the points increases and i get a benefit of earlier Date of effect? Later after feb 1st i can revert the changes. Could be a wierd idea. Please advise.


I wouldn't even think to do that ..


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Upendraa said:


> Hi, I have submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 visa in the same one. Is it ok? Or do I need to submit two seperate EOI for both 189 and 190? Please suggest. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


No just one EOI. 2 EOI may make both of your EOI disqualified.


----------



## Duygu (Jan 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> No just one EOI. 2 EOI may make both of your EOI disqualified.


in official website it says:

How many Expressions of Interest can I submit?

There is no limitation on how many Expressions of Interest you can submit in SkillSelect. However, you must be able to provide evidence on all the claims you have made to achieve your points score. If you do not accept your invitation we cannot guarantee that you will receive another invitation.

Cheers


----------



## ashwanes (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI today with 65 points for 261313 (Software Engineer).

When can I expect the invite?

PTE-A :- 71,67,66,68 15/10/2016
ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer 
ACS applied: 22/12/2016
ACS Result : 19/01/2017 
EOI : 19/01/2017 (65 Points)
Invitation : xxxxxxxx


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

ashwanes said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI today with 65 points for 261313 (Software Engineer).
> 
> ...


Possibly 3rd or 4th rounds from now.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for January 2017 &lt;==*



ashwanes said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Deleted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> No just one EOI. 2 EOI may make both of your EOI disqualified.


I am not clear with your answer. Are you saying that my EOI is ok?? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

Upendraa said:


> I am not clear with your answer. Are you saying that my EOI is ok??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


You can submit a seperate EOI for 190Visa

Sent from my Lenovo YT3-850M using Tapatalk


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

Krish29 said:


> You can submit a seperate EOI for 190Visa
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo YT3-850M using Tapatalk


Would it make any difference?? If I will submit again now for 190, I am one month behind. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry112016 (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi All,

I have a query my points for 189 EOI is 65 for ANZSCO 261112 (systems analyst) logged on 26/11/2016. Does it make sense to update EOI and apply for state sponsorship for NSW so that I get additional 5 points in case I get a state invitation. Would appreciate your valuable response.


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hello, my partner has done BSc computer Science and MCA in may 2013 from NIIT with top marks. She started working as software engineer in Singapore from November 2014 till date(2 years 3 months). Experts, do you think she can get positive assessment for 261312(developer programmer) from ACS with these?


----------



## pushkar1985 (Dec 19, 2016)

Upendraa said:


> Hi, I have submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 visa in the same one. Is it ok? Or do I need to submit two seperate EOI for both 189 and 190? Please suggest. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


According to me. Thats completely fine. In one EOI, you can select upto two visa subclasses. You can apply through whichever comes first. 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

I think the only catch here is that, once you get 190 visa invitation your application will be removed from EOI, so you will not be considered for 189 selection. Personally I would recommend to create two separate EOIs for 189 and 190, so that you still have a chance to wait for 189 even if you receive an invitation for 190.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Harry112016 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query my points for 189 EOI is 65 for ANZSCO 261112 (systems analyst) logged on 26/11/2016. Does it make sense to update EOI and apply for state sponsorship for NSW so that I get additional 5 points in case I get a state invitation. Would appreciate your valuable response.


submitting a new eoi dedicated for 190 will be good


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

pushkar1985 said:


> According to me. Thats completely fine. In one EOI, you can select upto two visa subclasses. You can apply through whichever comes first.
> 
> 233512: Mechanical engineer
> 65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


Thabks. My thinking also same.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

jas81 said:


> I think the only catch here is that, once you get 190 visa invitation your application will be removed from EOI, so you will not be considered for 189 selection. Personally I would recommend to create two separate EOIs for 189 and 190, so that you still have a chance to wait for 189 even if you receive an invitation for 190.


I am not very specific about any visa. Which ever invite first, I will go with that only. In both the scenario I have to go Sydney only. I think in this scenario, there is no need to submit another EOI for 190. Your thoughts??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

jas81 said:


> I think the only catch here is that, once you get 190 visa invitation your application will be removed from EOI, so you will not be considered for 189 selection. Personally I would recommend to create two separate EOIs for 189 and 190, so that you still have a chance to wait for 189 even if you receive an invitation for 190.


So I'll not be able to wait for 190 subclass in case 189 invitation issued for 1 EOI with two subclasses ? Planned to wait for one class visa and then wait for some rounds in case invitation for other subclass can be issued as well .


----------



## jas81 (Jan 13, 2017)

Upendraa said:


> jas81 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the only catch here is that, once you get 190 visa invitation your application will be removed from EOI, so you will not be considered for 189 selection. Personally I would recommend to create two separate EOIs for 189 and 190, so that you still have a chance to wait for 189 even if you receive an invitation for 190.
> ...


Yep, you're right.


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

Hi champs
I and my partner did the medical assessment 4 days ago just want to know that how can I check the health assessment status?

By the way I have logged in to the Immi account and clicked on the REF no to the left of the screen where VIEW APPLICATION STATUS option is and after I clicked on mine and my partner's VIEW HEALTH ASSESSMENT tab on the left it shows the following 

HEALTH ASSESSMENT FOR ---
HEALTH CLEARANCE PROVIDES-NO ACTION REQUIRED (1234--)
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once this person .....etc

That means HEALTH ASSESSMENT is all good ?
Or is it just a normal message to DIBP

Any info champs?


----------



## Marshall153 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi,

Can someone please tell me when is the next invitation round?

Regards,
Marshall C


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for January 2017 &lt;==*



Marshall153 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




01/02 (corrected)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zanzoun (Jun 11, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> 03/02
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


can you please let us know from where you got this information?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

zanzoun said:


> can you please let us know from where you got this information?




Its every 2nd week, so wed in 2 weeks.

Skill select should have it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> 03/02
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This wait is killing me :frusty:


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

ashwanes said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI today with 65 points for 261313 (Software Engineer).
> 
> ...


I filled my EOI today with 65 points .. all the best to you


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

omsaibaba said:


> I filled my EOI today with 65 points .. all the best to you




Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adahmed (Jan 20, 2017)

189:
-----
ACS Received On: 12/12/2016
EOI Initially Submitted On: 14/12/2016 - Points 60
EOI Last Auto Updated On / Updated Date of Effect: 30/12/2016 - Points 65*
*(+5 for fulfilling an additional workexp. year)

190:
-----
ACS Received On: 12/12/2016
EOI Initially Submitted On: 14/12/2016 - Points 65
EOI Last Auto Updated On / Updated Date of Effect: 30/12/2016 - Points 70*
*(+5 for fulfilling an additional workexp. year)

I am been pursuing the case on my own and seeking advice from a colleague who applied on his own and has secured PR on 189, However, I would like to seek an expert advice in regard to my case. Could you please answer my following questions:
----------------------------------------------------------
1. My chances in general of receiving an invite?
2. Expected date of invite of 189?
3. Expected date of invite of 190?
4. Although i have explored on my own on both types of visas, however based on my chances, I am seeking an expert advice as to what I should consider when it comes to being invited in either category. Should I specifically consider 189 irrespective of `waiting time or I should simply go for 190 should i receive an invite prior to being invited in respect of 189?

I look forward to hear from you.


----------



## adahmed (Jan 20, 2017)

*Forgot to mention 
Applicant: Software Engineer (261313)

189:
-----
ACS Received On: 12/12/2016
EOI Initially Submitted On: 14/12/2016 - Points 60
EOI Last Auto Updated On / Updated Date of Effect: 30/12/2016 - Points 65*
*(+5 for fulfilling an additional workexp. year)

190:
-----
ACS Received On: 12/12/2016
EOI Initially Submitted On: 14/12/2016 - Points 65
EOI Last Auto Updated On / Updated Date of Effect: 30/12/2016 - Points 70*
*(+5 for fulfilling an additional workexp. year)

I am been pursuing the case on my own and seeking advice from a colleague who applied on his own and has secured PR on 189, However, I would like to seek an expert advice in regard to my case. Could you please answer my following questions:
----------------------------------------------------------
1. My chances in general of receiving an invite?
2. Expected date of invite of 189?
3. Expected date of invite of 190?
4. Although i have explored on my own on both types of visas, however based on my chances, I am seeking an expert advice as to what I should consider when it comes to being invited in either category. Should I specifically consider 189 irrespective of `waiting time or I should simply go for 190 should i receive an invite prior to being invited in respect of 189?

I look forward to hear from you.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

adahmed said:


> 189:
> -----
> ACS Received On: 12/12/2016
> EOI Initially Submitted On: 14/12/2016 - Points 60
> ...


not an expert, but i will tell what i think

189 is better, you may get lucky by end of February


----------



## paramSG (Jan 9, 2016)

adahmed said:


> *Forgot to mention
> Applicant: Software Engineer (261313)
> 
> 189:
> ...



As per current trend, you will receive an invite for 189 in the second round of Feb (15th Feb).


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi friends,
Did anyone recieved MSA results from Engineers Australia who have applied after Dec 5?


----------



## winz (Jul 7, 2016)

I filled EOI with 70 points 2613.


----------



## sharat47 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello guys

I submitted my EOI on 12th January for the Anzco code 233911 Aeronautical engineer with 65 points (189) and 65+5 points (190). Could anyone here give me an estimate of when I am likely to get an invite in either 189 or 190? Thanks.


----------



## Pinky1939 (Oct 19, 2015)

Hi All, 

Please experts reply me. I have some questions. I just have 2 assessments for SE and AP. I did apply EOI for SE by myself and asked my migration agent to apply another one for AP. Then I asked him to give some screen shots or even any confirmation something. He said he applied and refused to give any confirmation until I pay in full. What should I do now??? Can I apply another one for AP by myself? Is it ok?? Which occupation is given more chances?

My points (EOI for SE 08/12/2016 : 189/190)

Q : 15
Au study :5
Age: 25
PY :5
PTE: 10 (currently trying for 8)


----------



## adahmed (Jan 20, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> not an expert, but i will tell what i think
> 
> 189 is better, you may get lucky by end of February


Thanks for the response. 

I understand 189 is better but could you or anyone help me understand one more thing regarding invitation of either in respect of filing of (supposedly) ONE EOI.

The EOI that I have filed is basically one, however I have checked both 189 and 190. Is it correct to say it's ONE EOI or TWO? 

What if I am invited for 190 (NSW) before being invited for 189, does this mean I can't be invited for 189 even if I am eligible for the same? As I remember I read a person can't be invited while he's already invited for one. Should I have created a totally separate case for both 189 and 190? Could I do that? I don't want to apply all over again for 189, should I get the invite of 190 before 189.

Awaiting to hear from you all.


----------



## adahmed (Jan 20, 2017)

paramSG said:


> As per current trend, you will receive an invite for 189 in the second round of Feb (15th Feb).





sultan_azam said:


> not an expert, but i will tell what i think
> 
> 189 is better, you may get lucky by end of February


ParamSG & Sultan_Azam, thanks for the response guys.

I understand 189 is better but could you or anyone help me understand one more thing regarding invitation of either in respect of filing of (supposedly) ONE EOI.

The EOI that I have filed is basically one, however I have checked both 189 and 190. Is it correct to say it's ONE EOI or TWO? 

What if I am invited for 190 (NSW) before being invited for 189, does this mean I can't be invited for 189 even if I am eligible for the same? As I remember I read a person can't be invited while he's already invited for one. Should I have created a totally separate case for both 189 and 190? Could I do that? I don't want to apply all over again for 189, should I get the invite of 190 before 189.

Awaiting to hear from you all.


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

adahmed said:


> ParamSG & Sultan_Azam, thanks for the response guys.
> 
> I understand 189 is better but could you or anyone help me understand one more thing regarding invitation of either in respect of filing of (supposedly) ONE EOI.
> 
> ...


Dear you gave IELTS or PTE??
How you prepared and how many attempts you gave ?
AEO or british?
GT or academics?

Well I have many friends in AUS they all say 189 is far better then others..
So I have given you your answer you can wait till feb soon you will get ITA


----------



## Kunalp (Jan 10, 2017)

Cant find the round information for 18 Jan on skill select website? They still haven't updated?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

sharat47 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 12th January for the Anzco code 233911 Aeronautical engineer with 65 points (189) and 65+5 points (190). Could anyone here give me an estimate of when I am likely to get an invite in either 189 or 190? Thanks.


Around 29 March or 12 April if you can make this year or 1st week of July 2017 (July is guaranteed for you if the subject is still there next year).


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

adahmed said:


> However, I would like to seek an *expert *advice in regard to my case. Could you please answer my following questions:





Pinky1939 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please *experts* reply me. I have some questions. I just have 2 assessments for SE and AP. I did apply EOI for SE by myself and asked my migration agent to apply another one for AP. Then I asked him to give some screen shots or even any confirmation something. He said he applied and refused to give any confirmation until I pay in full. What should I do now??? Can I apply another one for AP by myself? Is it ok?? Which occupation is given more chances?
> 
> ...






TheExpatriate said:


> 7- "*Senior only*" or "*experts only*" should reply ...... This is yet another impropriety ...... You want an *expert *opinion, feel free to look up one near you in MARA website, but expect to *pay *them for their services



What's with all those *experts*? This is a forum and please don't be rude by asking *expert *advice. 



> Can I apply another one for AP by myself? Is it ok?? Which occupation is given more chances?


If you apply for multiple EOI on the same subject, both of your EOI will get disqualified and your other SE EOI might get disqualified too.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

adahmed said:


> ParamSG & Sultan_Azam, thanks for the response guys.
> 
> I understand 189 is better but could you or anyone help me understand one more thing regarding invitation of either in respect of filing of (supposedly) ONE EOI.
> 
> The EOI that I have filed is basically one, however I have checked both 189 and 190. Is it correct to say it's ONE EOI or TWO?


Its one EOI.



> What if I am invited for 190 (NSW) before being invited for 189, does this mean I can't be invited for 189 even if I am eligible for the same?


You can't get invited when one invitation is already there. Once, the previous invitation expires, then you can get invited again.




> As I remember I read a person can't be invited while he's already invited for one. Should I have created a totally separate case for both 189 and 190? Could I do that? I don't want to apply all over again for 189, should I get the invite of 190 before 189.
> 
> Awaiting to hear from you all.


Can't advise you on that one. Its dodgy but people have done that, and system can easily find you if they want since your assessment number, date of birth are all same.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kunalp said:


> Cant find the round information for 18 Jan on skill select website? They still haven't updated?


You will most likely get it on 25th Jan, next Wednesday. They usually take a week.


----------



## pbg_1981 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi Everyone,
I am from 233512(Mechanical Engg) and got ITA, currently filling forms online in Immiaccount.
I have certain questions:
1. In National identification document, can we enter aadhar card and pancard details?
If no, can we put aadhar card and pancard in other identity documents?
2. On Pancard, My name is displayed as First name as my first name only and followed by Surname, whereas my passport is having First name: my name and Father name followed by Surname. So whether should I enter this as Identity documents and how should I enter. Should I enter as it is displayed (First Name as my first name only and followed by Surname)
3. I have added my wife, 1 daughter and 1 son in visa application.
There is one question:
Does any other person have custodial, access or guardianship rights to this child?
What should I say : Yes or No as my wife is also accompanying.
4. I am Masters in Engg in Mechanical Engg and have skills assessment from Engineers Australia. Its' equivalency is: Masters.
In Education details: Highest recognised qualification obtained: So Should I enter here: Masters Degree in Science, Business and Technology?
I have entered Masters Degree Science, Business and Technology in EOI.
5. In Education details, Should I enter HSC/SSC as Other - Non AQF accreditation?
6. In my experience details: I have 12 years of experience after Bachelor degree and have 2 previous employer for 4 years and current employer from Sept 2008. Should I enter points claim for all jobs?
7. Payment Options:
I have credit card with Rs 4.25 lacs limit. I talked to Credit Card customer care. 
I have to pay AUD7200+ Conversion fees (3.5%)+15% of Conversion fees. Total it may come upto Rs 395K. 
I have one friend in Australia having credit card and agreed to pay using his credit card. 
I asked to HDFC, but they asked me to show VISA and travel ticket.
Which Options Should I Opt: Should I use My Credit Card or use my Australian friends credit card?
8. Which are the documents we need to upload after payment?
Need your opinion.
Thanks in advance.
Kind request to give your advice.


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

pbg_1981 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am from 233512(Mechanical Engg) and got ITA, currently filling forms online in Immiaccount.
> I have certain questions:
> 1. In National identification document, can we enter aadhar card and pancard details?
> ...



Kindly share the date when you got the invitation and your point details too.


----------



## pbg_1981 (Nov 11, 2014)

bonkers911 said:


> Kindly share the date when you got the invitation and your point details too.


Date of Effect:19th July 2016
Points : 65


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

pbg_1981 said:


> Date of Effect:19th July 2016
> Points : 65


When did you get the invite?


----------



## pushkar1985 (Dec 19, 2016)

pbg_1981 said:


> Date of Effect:19th July 2016
> Points : 65


Isn't too late ? I think cut off date was 1/11/16 after Jan 4 round. Correct me if i am wrong. 

233512: Mechanical engineer
65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

pushkar1985 said:


> Isn't too late ? I think cut off date was 1/11/16 after Jan 4 round. Correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> 233512: Mechanical engineer
> 65 points/189. DOE - 23 Dec


lol. Yes. I don't know what is he talking about. He must have been August 16.


----------



## pbg_1981 (Nov 11, 2014)

bonkers911 said:


> lol. Yes. I don't know what is he talking about. He must have been August 16.


I got first invite on 19th July , but not applied.
I suspend account for some days. I got second invite on 21st Dec 2016


----------



## mightycoder (Dec 13, 2016)

*189:
=====
*ANZSCO Code: *261312 - Developer Programmer*
ACS Received On: 16th Jan 2017
EOI Submitted On: *16th Jan 2017 - Points 65*


*190 - NSW:
========*
ANZSCO Code: *261312 - Developer Programmer*
ACS Received On: 12/12/2016
EOI Initially Submitted On: 21st December 2017 - Points 65
EOI Updated Date of Effect: 16th January 2017 - Points 70*
After getting additional experience assessed through ACS

Hopefully by February end there could be some update on the above EOI submissions.

Folks please let me know the following information:-

For the ANZSCO code 261312 - Developer Programmer i see there is a "High Availability" for nominations in South Australia (SA).
1. Please advice if its worth to submit EOI for SA with 70 points?
2. Please let me know if there is a high chance of opportunities for a developer programmer in SA?
3. If i file a new EOI for SA with 261312, please let me know how long will it take.

Thanks a lot in advance guys!!!


----------



## Gautam_K (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I have a little query. have submitted my EOI on 29/12/2016 with total 65 points.(261313)
I reappeared for my PTE hoping to score more points but the PTE score remained unchanged on re attempting it.But the module-wise score did change like in speaking in first attempt i scored 75 but on reattempt i scored 65. Overall score did not change.

Do i need to update the new module wise score in my eoi or i should not as overall score didn't change.

Please guide.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Gautam_K said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a little query. have submitted my EOI on 29/12/2016 with total 65 points.(261313)
> I reappeared for my PTE hoping to score more points but the PTE score remained unchanged on re attempting it.But the module-wise score did change like in speaking in first attempt i scored 75 but on reattempt i scored 65. Overall score did not change.
> ...




No. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonkers911 (Aug 29, 2016)

any mechanical engineer with 65 points in the last round?


----------



## Gautam_K (Jan 6, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> No.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## Straya2017 (Jan 23, 2017)

Can anybody please tell me the trend for 263312- Telecommunications and Network Engineer. I lodged my EOI on 18th of January. When can I expect invitation with 60 points?
Cheers
straya2017


----------



## tapanagkumar (Oct 16, 2016)

Gautam_K said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a little query. have submitted my EOI on 29/12/2016 with total 65 points.(261313)
> I reappeared for my PTE hoping to score more points but the PTE score remained unchanged on re attempting it.But the module-wise score did change like in speaking in first attempt i scored 75 but on reattempt i scored 65. Overall score did not change.
> ...


Inwouod suggest leave it as is. 


Straya2017 said:


> Can anybody please tell me the trend for 263312- Telecommunications and Network Engineer. I lodged my EOI on 18th of January. When can I expect invitation with 60 points?
> Cheers
> straya2017



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi guys
Let me know who's EA outcomes are still pending or who have recieved EA outcome very recently ?Pls.share
Applied for MSA on dec 29th in fast track option , still awaiting for EA outcome to apply for EOI...
Mechanical Engineer


----------



## AUDream2017 (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi friends 18th Jan cutoff for 2613 is 10th Dec and next rounds are on 1st Feb and 15th Feb.

Cutoff ia available on skillselect website
https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/18-january-2017-round-results.aspx


----------



## kishorep (Jul 25, 2016)

Dear all,

I am a mechanical engineer having 60 points and submitted by EOI under 261313 (Software engg) in June 2016 and till now I did not receive invitation. 

Is there any chance getting invitation with 60 points?


----------



## rahul.synergys (Dec 5, 2016)

Iscah’s Analysis of the Skill Select Round of 18th January 2017
http://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/Analysis18012017.pdf


----------



## Straya2017 (Jan 23, 2017)

sara26 said:


> Hi guys
> Let me know who's EA outcomes are still pending or who have recieved EA outcome very recently ?Pls.share
> Applied for MSA on dec 29th in fast track option , still awaiting for EA outcome to apply for EOI...
> Mechanical Engineer


Got my positive outcome brah!


----------



## incyann (Jan 4, 2017)

Straya2017 said:


> Got my positive outcome brah!


When did you apply for assessment? Was it fast-track as well?


----------



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

incyann said:


> When did you apply for assessment? Was it fast-track as well?


You got your medicals scheduled even before submitted EOI. Can you please tell the process to get medicals done beforehand. I think it will be wise to get medicals done before paying for VISA


----------



## sara26 (Jan 3, 2017)

Congrats bro!!!
Pls.let me know date of application to EA ? & for which engineering category
Also approval given without any queries ?


----------



## No-Matter (Dec 8, 2016)

18 January 2017 round results

cutoff for 2335XX moved only 6 minutes!


----------



## incyann (Jan 4, 2017)

vireshsangwan said:


> You got your medicals scheduled even before submitted EOI. Can you please tell the process to get medicals done beforehand. I think it will be wise to get medicals done before paying for VISA


My health declarations

Use DIBP's myHealthDeclarations (provided you have NOT lodged an application) to generate a HAP ID for your Medical.


----------



## Straya2017 (Jan 23, 2017)

incyann said:


> Straya2017 said:
> 
> 
> > Got my positive outcome brah!
> ...


Applied on 11 December and got my assessment on 18 Jan. Moreover, it was fast track bud.


----------



## Straya2017 (Jan 23, 2017)

sara26 said:


> Congrats bro!!!
> Pls.let me know date of application to EA ? & for which engineering category
> Also approval given without any queries ?


Date of application : 11 Dec
Anzsco: 263312
They asked for my degree certificate which I provided them same day and after 5 days it got approved.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Gautam_K said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a little query. have submitted my EOI on 29/12/2016 with total 65 points.(261313)
> I reappeared for my PTE hoping to score more points but the PTE score remained unchanged on re attempting it.But the module-wise score did change like in speaking in first attempt i scored 75 but on reattempt i scored 65. Overall score did not change.
> ...



let the eoi be as it is.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Straya2017 said:


> Can anybody please tell me the trend for 263312- Telecommunications and Network Engineer. I lodged my EOI on 18th of January. When can I expect invitation with 60 points?
> Cheers
> straya2017


i think you will be invited in first round of february


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kishorep said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am a mechanical engineer having 60 points and submitted by EOI under 261313 (Software engg) in June 2016 and till now I did not receive invitation.
> 
> Is there any chance getting invitation with 60 points?


your work responsibilities is in line with software engineer/mechanical engineer ???

2613xx applicants with 60 points are waiting since Dec 2015, you will be invited once the one before you are cleared


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

incyann said:


> When did you apply for assessment? Was it fast-track as well?


hey mate, what is your status wrt skill assessment ??


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

mightycoder said:


> *189:
> =====
> *ANZSCO Code: *261312 - Developer Programmer*
> ACS Received On: 16th Jan 2017
> ...


1. yes, there is chance to get nominated
2. cant confirm on this
3. SA response time is standard - 2 or 3 months as far as i know

for 261312 SA have mentioned _*Proficient English (or Proficient Plus overall) ; 70 points required*_

Lists of State Nominated Occupations

http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/uplo...mination-applications-for-ICT-occupations.pdf


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

adahmed said:


> ParamSG & Sultan_Azam, thanks for the response guys.
> 
> I understand 189 is better but could you or anyone help me understand one more thing regarding invitation of either in respect of filing of (supposedly) ONE EOI.
> 
> ...


when you receive VISA INVITE for 190 then your eoi will be freezed and you wont be able to receive invite for 189

but but but that will happen* after *NSW invites you for nomination, * after * you formally apply for nomination with NSW by providing relevant documents and paying 300 AUD(within 14 days) and * after *they go through your application and formally approve you for nomination and * after * DIBP sends you visa invite for 190


----------



## az1610 (Apr 24, 2016)

for which states can we apply state sponsorship with 1 year experience?

electronic engineer currently with 60 points


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

az1610 said:


> for which states can we apply state sponsorship with 1 year experience?
> 
> electronic engineer currently with 60 points


not sure, but try NSW


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

I have applied for EOI under 261313 with 65 points. 
Approximately, how much time it has been taking to get the invites?

Also, when skillselect mentions they have 1600 invites for 189 and 200 invites for 489 visas, why they end up issuing around 1100 or even lesser invites during that cycle? 

For eg: In current cycle, they have issued only 1061 invites for 189 and 31 for 489. 

Can anyone explain? Thanks


----------



## shrinivaskk (Oct 9, 2015)

daussie said:


> I think they will invite 450 each round from Jan onwards. last year they had increased count


What does this mean?

So, will the waiting time reduce by 2 times now since they will increase the invite quota for 2613 code?

Thanks


----------



## sounddonor (May 1, 2013)

shrinivaskk said:


> What does this mean?
> 
> So, will the waiting time reduce by 2 times now since they will increase the invite quota for 2613 code?
> 
> Thanks


We expected to this happen last round but did not.


----------



## malborocat (Jan 23, 2017)

Hello All,

I got my PTE results today and I can claim 10 point , so i have total of 60 points

age - 30
education - 15
experience - 5
PTE - 10

I am going to file EOI tomorrow, how much time should i expect to wait for the invite for 189 visa class . Please give your inputs.


----------



## andyrent (Apr 17, 2010)

*Eoi 60*

Skilled Individual | ICT Business Analyst - 261111
PTE 75
ACS 6 yrs, have Appealed for consideration as I have 8+ yrs exp. (31st Jan 2017)
EOI Submitted : 31 Jan 2017 (60 Points - 189)
EOI Invitation : Waiting...

Any idea if there is any hope of getting the invitation with 60 points ? I am hopeful of getting ACS 8 yrs after appealing again, so that would make my points 65.

My spouse has not yet taken the PTE, should I ask her as that will increase the points to 70 ?

Any suggestions will help.

Thank you


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

malborocat said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my PTE results today and I can claim 10 point , so i have total of 60 points
> 
> ...


what is your occupation code ?

are you done with skill assessment ??


----------



## malborocat (Jan 23, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> what is your occupation code ?
> 
> are you done with skill assessment ??


Yes, skill assessment is positive for 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer), please advice.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

andyrent said:


> Skilled Individual | ICT Business Analyst - 261111
> PTE 75
> ACS 6 yrs, have Appealed for consideration as I have 8+ yrs exp. (31st Jan 2017)
> EOI Submitted : 31 Jan 2017 (60 Points - 189)
> ...


i am taking with respect to 189, 261111

60 points- no hope
65 points - 5+ months waiting time, may increase as we near June'17
70 points - could fetch an invite early provided invites dont reach ceiling limit

have you done skill assessment of spouse for claiming partner points ??


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

malborocat said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got my PTE results today and I can claim 10 point , so i have total of 60 points
> 
> ...





malborocat said:


> Yes, skill assessment is positive for 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer), please advice.


first of all congratulations for clearing PTE...

i think you need to increase points in EoI... that will help, as i remember from September 2016 CNSE 2631xx have gone prorata due to large number of applicants submitting EoI...due to this 60 pointers are not getting ITA, even the 65 pointers are having a hard time, whomsoever submitted eoi for 2631xx with 65 points on or before 26/11/16 got invited in 18th Jan round, applicants after that are waiting till date.

you can check it yourself https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/18-january-2017-round-results.aspx


----------



## andyrent (Apr 17, 2010)

sultan_azam said:


> i am taking with respect to 189, 261111
> 
> 60 points- no hope
> 65 points - 5+ months waiting time, may increase as we near June'17
> ...


Thanks. No i have not done skill assessment to claim partner points - submitted EOI today itself.

So, I should first get ACE results faster and also get my partner to write PTE.

Thanks


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

andyrent said:


> Thanks. No i have not done skill assessment to claim partner points - submitted EOI today itself.
> 
> So, I should first get ACE results faster and also get my partner to write PTE.
> 
> Thanks


if you think of claiming points for partner skills then you should have the pre-requisite for that.


----------



## andyrent (Apr 17, 2010)

sultan_azam said:


> if you think of claiming points for partner skills then you should have the pre-requisite for that.


Thanks - but I don't know if partner can get 50 points in each of the section in PTE ?

Already updated EOI to 65 points as I am sure ACS Re-appeal would be successful.


----------



## andyrent (Apr 17, 2010)

sultan_azam said:


> if you think of claiming points for partner skills then you should have the pre-requisite for that.


Sorry one more question, what happens if I claim 5 points for Partner skills and the partner is not able to get 50 points in each of the PTE sections ? 

will they refuse the EOI then ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

andyrent said:


> Sorry one more question, what happens if I claim 5 points for Partner skills and the partner is not able to get 50 points in each of the PTE sections ?
> 
> will they refuse the EOI then ?


you have already submitted an invite, suppose you receive invite on 10th February, then the claims made by you should be justifiable on 10th February... i.e. you should have skill assessment of partner and competent english of partner(IELTS 6 or PTE 50)

i think PTE is not that tough to achieve

if you go ahead with a visa application against an invite which you are not able to justify then the visa application could be in trouble


----------



## andyrent (Apr 17, 2010)

sultan_azam said:


> you have already submitted an invite, suppose you receive invite on 10th February, then the claims made by you should be justifiable on 10th February... i.e. you should have skill assessment of partner and competent english of partner(IELTS 6 or PTE 50)
> 
> i think PTE is not that tough to achieve
> 
> if you go ahead with a visa application against an invite which you are not able to justify then the visa application could be in trouble


Thanks - I will ask partner to take PTE asap in that case. No more updates for now.

EOI with 65 points submitted, ACS re-appeal done awaiting results.


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

Hey guys, any chance of accountant with 70 points will be invited for V189? 
Anyone on the same boat? 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I think cutoff for 70 points is sometimes in November, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chubb (Jan 28, 2017)

chinkyjenn said:


> Hey guys, any chance of accountant with 70 points will be invited for V189?
> Anyone on the same boat?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


You have little chance to be invited for 189 this financial year if you are 2211 general accountant. (I would actually say no chance at all.) Cutoff moved by 5 hrs from 12 Sept to 13 Sept 2016 the last invitation round

If you are an auditor I think there is a very slim chance to get an invite this financial year. Cutoff was 2 Nov 2016 and moved by 5 or 6 days in the last round.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

shrinivaskk said:


> I have applied for EOI under 261313 with 65 points.
> Approximately, how much time it has been taking to get the invites?
> 
> Also, when skillselect mentions they have 1600 invites for 189 and 200 invites for 489 visas, why they end up issuing around 1100 or even lesser invites during that cycle?
> ...


I assume that's because there were not enough non-prorata EOIs to use all the invitations.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys do we have thread for February rounds? I cant find it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys do we have thread for February rounds? I cant find it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, here it is: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...3129-189-eoi-invitations-february-2017-a.html

Since the January invitation rounds are finished, people should move to the February thread from now on.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Yes, here it is: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...3129-189-eoi-invitations-february-2017-a.html
> 
> 
> 
> Since the January invitation rounds are finished, people should move to the February thread from now on.




Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajit2017 (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi julijose,
Similar situation..have you been able to sort this out?

I am to lodge my visa 189 application in this month. Have been struggling to find the workable payment option. Hdfc and Thomas cook both declined asking for visa and ticket.
For PayPal not enough information is found on forums.
If it worked, could you please help on
- Did you do PayPal transaction from India?
- was it done through bank account transfer or credit card ?
- what was the surcharge/extra charges?

Thanks
Ajit


----------



## NP101 (May 18, 2016)

Hi guys I sent my PTE REPORT to DIBP but haven't received the confirmation email from PTE that it has been sent and if I tried to resend it says the report already sent
Anyone knows what's the issue or same thing happened with anyone else?


----------



## adahmed (Jan 20, 2017)

paramSG said:


> As per current trend, you will receive an invite for 189 in the second round of Feb (15th Feb).


Hello,

I have been invited for NSW 190 nomination today. I had filed for both 189 and 190(NSW) within one EOI. Since I was expecting to be invited for 189 on 15th February round, so now I am not sure if I would be. 

1. As far as I understood the process, one can only be extended one invitation either for 189 or 190 under one EOI. Any thoughts?

2. What is the processing time for NSW 190 (261313) nomination approval and the later visa processing time till the case gets materialized fully? Is it faster than 189?

Looking forward to hear from you.


----------



## Upendraa (May 19, 2016)

Hi ,
According to experts when will I get the invite:

My break-up:
Occupation - Software Engineer (261313)
Exp - 15
Age - 25
Education - 15 
English - 0 (competent)
Partner - 5

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sainini (Sep 15, 2016)

Upendraa said:


> Hi ,
> According to experts when will I get the invite:
> 
> My break-up:
> ...


Dear Upendra,

I see that your total is 60 points and you have very good experience points but point of concern is your English points here. You required atleast proficient level that is 10 points (all 7 in Ielts or all 65 in pte) to qualify for 189 subclass. However in state sponsorship that is 190subclass, people have secured invite with competent level as well. But it is highly unlikely with 2613. I suggest to increase your English score. For better understanding look into other treads which are specific to 190 such as NSW STATE SPONSORSHIP AND VICTORIA STATE SPONSORSHIP. Once you achieve proficient level English score , you will definitely get the 189 invite in the first round only if there are still invites available for this year.

Thanks,
Nitish 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## VinayK (Feb 17, 2017)

OZCallingUs said:


> The latest we have is 18th Nov for 2613 | 65 points
> 
> Guess I'll have to subscribe for Jan thread


planning to take PTE next week. My previous attempt results are S-71 L-73 R-73 and W-83. Could you please give me some tips to increase my score in speaking.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

VinayK said:


> planning to take PTE next week. My previous attempt results are S-71 L-73 R-73 and W-83. Could you please give me some tips to increase my score in speaking.


This might help http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1600.html#post11928969


----------



## mimimaryu (Aug 8, 2015)

zujetufume said:


> Good news for ICT guys, following occupations are going to be included in the new 2017/18 SOL lists and who ever waiting for 263111, can enjoy the benefits, wait till they publish it, otherwise you all have to re do the ACS assessment.
> 
> ICT Security Specialist 262112
> Systems Administrator 262113
> ...


How far true is this and when is it coming into effect


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mimimaryu said:


> How far true is this and when is it coming into effect


No idea, as he hasn't quoted any source. But official SOL list comes every May-June.

https://www.education.gov.au/skilled-occupation-list


----------



## Duygu (Jan 10, 2017)

Krish29 said:


> 3 more hours to go!!!
> 
> 1st invite of the year!!!



What time do they send the invitations? Should I wait at 00.00 of the invitation date? or can it be anytime during the day? Thanks.


----------



## Krish29 (Jun 18, 2016)

12AM Sydney time..

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## haqa (Aug 12, 2016)

zujetufume said:


> Good news for ICT guys, following occupations are going to be included in the new 2017/18 SOL lists and who ever waiting for 263111, can enjoy the benefits, wait till they publish it, otherwise you all have to re do the ACS assessment.
> 
> ICT Security Specialist 262112
> Systems Administrator 262113
> ...


Thats a good news. How do you know? i can't find it anywhere on the official website or any other reference website. I got my ACS done for ICT security specialist and the result came in as follow:

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) of
the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
Your Certified Information Security Manager from ISACA completed August 2016 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.
Your Certified Information Systems Security Professional from ISC2 completed June 2016 has
been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing.
Your Bachelor of Science in Computer Science from Institute of Information
Technology completed August 2011 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor
Degree with a major in computing.
The following employment after August 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 262112 (ICT Security Specialist) of the ANZSCO Code. 

And that makes 5 years of work experience , fair enough.

I was going to able to go for 190 VIC state sponsorship but after reading your comment i guess i would be going with 189 skilled independent. Hope its true!


----------



## Jiju (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi my husband is a mechanical engineer who has submitted his EOI on 17th Jan 2017 with 65 points.3 rounds have passed & we didnt receive the invitation yet.plz can any of you throw some light on this as to when can we expect the invition.thanx


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Jiju said:


> Hi my husband is a mechanical engineer who has submitted his EOI on 17th Jan 2017 with 65 points.3 rounds have passed & we didnt receive the invitation yet.plz can any of you throw some light on this as to when can we expect the invition.thanx


I don't think your husband is getting his 189 invite this year with 65 points with the way 2335 is moving. It moved only 1 day in the last 1.5 months.

190 invite maybe his only chance right now.


----------



## Jiju (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi my husband is a mechanical engineer and he has submitted his EOI on 17th Jan 2017 with 65 points.3 rounds have passed but we didn't receive the invitation yet.it would be great if anyone can throw a light as to when can we expect our invitation.thanx


----------



## fmdude (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi,

I have submitted my EOI on 07-Feb-2017

Occupation: Mechanical Engineer (2335-12)
Total Points: 60 (65 for State Sponsorship)
States Applied: NSW & Victoria
Applied for: 189 & 190 category

What are my chances of getting an invitation, and when I can expect to receive it?

Thanks.


----------



## pradeepon4u (Sep 13, 2016)

Hi All,
I am planning to submit my EOI by today or tomorrow. I have 2 queries which requires your help,

1) Education: 
I hold B.E degree from Computer Science and Engineering. Assessed as AQF Bachelor with major in computing.

Query: Qualification: 
Which one do I need to select from drop down list ?

One of the option in Bachelor's degree in Science business technology

Another option is Other AQF degree assessed by relevant authority. 

2) Experience: Do I need to mentioned the 2 years not considered by ACS and Mark as not assessed OR shall I not mention at all

261311: Analyst Programmer
07/12/2016: PTE-A L73,R75,S61,W83
16/12/2016: PTE-A L73,R68,S67,W69
14/02/2017: ACS Applied (Self)
24/02/2017: ACS Positive (Self)
25/02/2017: ACS Applied (Spouse)
10/03/2017: ACS Positive (Spouse)


----------



## survij (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi, as part of documents upload,

1. Do I have to upload Payslips of every month of my experience ?
2. Also IT assessments need to be uploaded ?

Please provide your comments, as there will be more than 100 Payslips and what is the file size limit in Immiaccount ?

Thanks,
Suresh.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

survij said:


> Hi, as part of documents upload,
> 
> 1. Do I have to upload Payslips of every month of my experience ?
> 2. Also IT assessments need to be uploaded ?
> ...


It depends: 

If you are not claiming experience - then no need to upload payslips and references. 

If you are claiming, at the time of lodging the visa - then upload 1 payslip per quarter for the whole duration of your employment + references + tax documents. 

You need to upload education certificates which were used for ACS assessment. 

Also upload CV.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pradeepon4u said:


> Hi All,
> I am planning to submit my EOI by today or tomorrow. I have 2 queries which requires your help,
> 
> 1) Education:
> ...


It seems correct. 

In terms of 2 years experience. You can add and select as non-relevant.


----------



## niharika13 (Dec 21, 2016)

*Grant !!!*

By grace of God, recived Grant for myself and family today morning.

Applied for self spouse and two kids
Category 2631
Age : 30
PTE second attempt 86/90/88/81 : 20
ACS 7.5 yrs : 10
Education : 15
Spouse : 5
Initial EOI : 12 Jan 17 70 point
EOI updated : 14 Jan 17 80 point
Invitation 18 Jan 17
Visa lodged 25 Jan 17 ( front loaded all docs except PCC)
Medicals 5 Feb 17
India PCC 10 Feb 17
CO Adelaide contact 13 Feb ( Singapore PCC)
IP 23 Feb 17
GRANT 23 Mar 17 
IED 6 Feb 18

Some key learnings in my process:
1. This forum is awesome.. follow it and search answers for queries... most of the, are already answered.
2. Form 80 and 1221 for self and spouse are important and should be front loaded 
3. HR references will fasten the application pace. Worked in 6 organisations and claimed point for 5. Provided HR signed letter, offer letter and relieving letter of all organisations. No employement verification was done.
4. Provide salary slip for last 6 month and few old salary slips randomly. I provided 1 for each 6 month for last 4 years only.
5. Incometax for last three year will do
6. Bank statement i provided only for last 3 months for self and spouse.
7. If claiming spouse points put same documents for him/her as well.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

niharika13 said:


> By grace of God, recived Grant for myself and family today morning.
> 
> Applied for self spouse and two kids
> Category 2631
> ...


congratulations Niharika.... the key learnings you have shared will help lot many

good luck


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

niharika13 said:


> By grace of God, recived Grant for myself and family today morning.


Congrats !


----------



## mimimaryu (Aug 8, 2015)

niharika13 said:


> By grace of God, recived Grant for myself and family today morning.
> 
> Applied for self spouse and two kids
> Category 2631
> ...


Congrats


----------



## oceannumbers (Mar 14, 2017)

You can give PTE again and try with more scores.. 20 marks if you score above 79.

Regards,
Sagar


----------



## matthew.roy (Mar 24, 2017)

*189 EOI invitations*

Hello everyone

Just created a login here and I was going through a lot of threads to get a basic overview of how 189 class visa is analysed by the Immigration dept. 

Here is my story so far: IELTS test done and can claim 10 points. ACS review done and approved for 261313 and can claim 15 points for 8-plus years experience. 30 points for age and 15 for education qualifications. So I have submitted EOI on March 18, 2017 and has claimed a total of 70 points. 

Grateful if someone can ask my biggest query: what are my chances of getting included in the 189 pool for this year? Or do I need to wait till July for the invitations? And what are the chances of 261313 getting removed from next year's occupation list?

I am in a fix now as I have got an opportunity for a long-term assignment (5 plus years) in CopenHagen, Denmark. So unsure if I need to say yes to that or wait for Australia. 

Many thanks and all the best for everyone in this thread pursuing their dreams. 

Bests
Matthew


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

matthew.roy said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Just created a login here and I was going through a lot of threads to get a basic overview of how 189 class visa is analysed by the Immigration dept.
> 
> ...


with 70 points you will surely get invited in next 189 round i.e 12th April... 

get the visa and then decide... you can start with Denmark for 5 year, 

just before your travel rights expire for 189 visa, enter Australia and stay there as a permanent resident...


----------



## matthew.roy (Mar 24, 2017)

*189 eoi*

Many thanks Sultan. I think accepting the Denmark assignment looks realistic and feasible for me now. 

If the next round selection is held on April 12, when will I know the outcome if I am selected?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

matthew.roy said:


> Many thanks Sultan. I think accepting the Denmark assignment looks realistic and feasible for me now.
> 
> If the next round selection is held on April 12, when will I know the outcome if I am selected?


you will know it on 12April 00:00 sydney time


----------



## matthew.roy (Mar 24, 2017)

*189 eoi*

Thanks much Sultan.

I have a query on the skills assessment done by an Australian body. Mine was done by ACS for 261313 (Software Engineer). 

The approval letter from ACS says: Following employment from December 2008 is considered to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313. My current job's work experience is given till November 2016 in the letter (I had applied for skills assessment in December 2016). This means I am just one month short of an eight-year experience. 

Will the case officer only take into account the work experience from December 2008 to November 2016 as per the ACS letter? Or will the CO accept my work experience when I lodge my visa application? I am still with the same company and I can provide a letter from the company and latest pay slips. Or do I need to reapply again for skills assessment with ACS? 

Many thanks,
Matthew


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

matthew.roy said:


> Thanks much Sultan.
> 
> I have a query on the skills assessment done by an Australian body. Mine was done by ACS for 261313 (Software Engineer).
> 
> ...


please mind your relevant experience starts from January 2009, and it will achieve 8 years relevant experience on 31/12/16 if there have been no gaps in employment

you can claim relevant experience uptil 31/12/16 based on the skill assessment letter and moreover you are in the same company, same role(i assume), so you can very well claim it..

just mark in eoi - 

dd/mm/yy to 31/12/08 - not relevant
01/01/09 - 31/12/16(or leave it blanK) - relevant

this will give 15 points for 8 years relevant experience,


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> please mind your relevant experience starts from January 2009, and it will achieve 8 years relevant experience on 31/12/16 if there have been no gaps in employment
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As employment is additionally claimed post assessment - payslips snd ref letters would need to be attached. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> As employment is additionally claimed post assessment - payslips snd ref letters would need to be attached.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i think the gap between skill assessment(Nov 2016) and experience claimed till i.e. Dec 2016 is not much big like > 6 months or so, hence the applicant can claim experience points for experience after assessment date, 

in fact i have seen many applicants doing so and getting grants, they just added the relevant salary slip to show they are working in the same company, though it is possible but it is a rare coincidence that roles and responsibility will change immediately after skill assessment, hence...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> i think the gap between skill assessment(Nov 2016) and experience claimed till i.e. Dec 2016 is not much big like > 6 months or so, hence the applicant can claim experience points for experience after assessment date,
> 
> in fact i have seen many applicants doing so and getting grants, they just added the relevant salary slip to show they are working in the same company, though it is possible but it is a rare coincidence that roles and responsibility will change immediately after skill assessment, hence...


This is not an issue. Many do claim. However, the requirements are: 

Post assessment points claim will need to covered by references and pay slips up to the date points are claimed (so assessed to 10/09/2015 but claiming up to 05/10/2016 - then payslips up to 05/10/2016 along with updated reference letter)


----------



## Victim190 (Nov 10, 2016)

hey is the next invitation round on 12th april or 29 march. when I checked skillselect website last week it said 29 the march and there were 2000 invitation to be issued and when I checked the website yesterday it said 12th of april. am confused.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Victim190 said:


> hey is the next invitation round on 12th april or 29 march. when I checked skillselect website last week it said 29 the march and there were 2000 invitation to be issued and when I checked the website yesterday it said 12th of april. am confused.


12th April....


----------



## Victim190 (Nov 10, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> 12th April....


I thought it was supposed to be on the 29th of march. when I CHECKED skillselect website last week, it showed three dates in march which was 1st of march, 15th march and 28th march. So i was surprised to see the change in the dates.anyways its not in our hand and not worth stressing.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Victim190 said:


> I thought it was supposed to be on the 29th of march. when I CHECKED skillselect website last week, it showed three dates in march which was 1st of march, 15th march and 28th march. So i was surprised to see the change in the dates.anyways its not in our hand and not worth stressing.


Yes

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew.roy (Mar 24, 2017)

*There was one on March 29*

One of my good friends received an invitation for 189 yesterday evening (India time). So I am guessing it happened yesterday.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

matthew.roy said:


> One of my good friends received an invitation for 189 yesterday evening (India time). So I am guessing it happened yesterday.




No. not sure what your friend received- but not ita 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

matthew.roy said:


> One of my good friends received an invitation for 189 yesterday evening (India time). So I am guessing it happened yesterday.


yes, a round happened yesterday... many people along with few of my friends received ITA yesterday, though it was unexpected


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> No. not sure what your friend received- but not ita
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A round happened yesterday... despite round detail was removed from skillselect website


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> A round happened yesterday... despite round detail was removed from skillselect website




Yes, realized now - DIBP did not announce. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sue27 (May 13, 2015)

Guys i am very new to state sponsorship guidlines. Here is my detail 

Age-30 
Experience -10
Degree-15
Australian study-5
State sponsorship-5
I loged eoi for ict sales rep do i have any chance of getting invite from csol list at 65 point?

Sent from my LG-K500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sue27 (May 13, 2015)

I am applying under 190 visa 

Sent from my LG-K500 using Tapatalk


----------



## mav7228 (Feb 23, 2017)

261312 Developer programmer ceiling has reached its limit already for 2017. I still need to get my degree assessed from ACS. So in that case if I lodge an expression of interest after a month lets assume may end , when can I expect to get an invitation considering it will open in july. 
I have 65 points.


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

mav7228 said:


> 261312 Developer programmer ceiling has reached its limit already for 2017. I still need to get my degree assessed from ACS. So in that case if I lodge an expression of interest after a month lets assume may end , when can I expect to get an invitation considering it will open in july.
> I have 65 points.


If you will submit your EOI at the end of may, In July, when invitations will start there will be a backlog of two months for you. As per my knowledge you can expect invitation only after September.

Hope for the best. :fingerscrossed:

Cheers,
Mittal


----------



## rpalni (Jan 10, 2017)

How many year of experience required for taking spouse points or only ACS positive required with no experience?


----------



## rohit. (Sep 10, 2016)

*Almost 3 months since i submitted my VISA applicaion*

hi all,
received invite : 4th Jan 2017
Paid the fees : 31stJan 2017
uploaded all documents to immiAccount ( except some) : 10 Feb
Received email requesting for more documents : 13 Feb
Uploaded all the pending documents and pressed IP : 21st Feb

but I didn't reply on the email. Its been almost 3 months since I pressed IP and still waiting for PR .
replied a couple of times on the original email to but no response.( GSM Adelaide)

Can you suggest what should I do. The ImmiAccount status still shows : Assessment in Progress.

Thanks,
R


----------



## AmarS (Apr 27, 2017)

Hi,

I came to know that this year Quota is full for Software Professionals and considering that the Quota will be released from July 1st, Please some one can tell me when can i expect to receive Invitation for 65 points with EOI lodged on 29th April?

Points - 65
ACS Submitted - 17th April
ACS received Positive - 28th April
EOI Lodged - 29th April
Invitation - Waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

AmarS said:


> Hi,
> 
> I came to know that this year Quota is full for Software Professionals and considering that the Quota will be released from July 1st, Please some one can tell me when can i expect to receive Invitation for 65 points with EOI lodged on 29th April?
> 
> ...


Hi,

On the same boat with you but the only difference is that I submitted on 28th of April with 65 points for 261312.
I think the earliest you would get invite on August/September.

Best of Luck.


----------



## StrugglerAnkush (Feb 9, 2015)

animesh1d said:


> Hi,
> 
> On the same boat with you but the only difference is that I submitted on 28th of April with 65 points for 261312.
> I think the earliest you would get invite on August/September.
> ...


Ditto. I submitted my EOI on 29th of April with 65 points under 261313. 

Hope to get invite in second round of July/August.

Experts please give your advice.

Thanks,
Ankush:fingerscrossed:


----------



## loki02g (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi everyone! I'm new here.

Does anyone here know about the rules regarding age? I submitted an SC189 EOI last 23 Apr 2017 under 233911, with 65 points. I turned 32 last July and I am afraid that I might turn 33 before even getting a visa grant. If that happens, will my point score decrease to 60 points? Thank you.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

loki02g said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here.
> 
> Does anyone here know about the rules regarding age? I submitted an SC189 EOI last 23 Apr 2017 under 233911, with 65 points. I turned 32 last July and I am afraid that I might turn 33 before even getting a visa grant. If that happens, will my point score decrease to 60 points? Thank you.


If you have already lodged a visa then no need to worry. As soon as you get the visa invitation, points are locked. It doesn't matter even if you cross 33 if you have been invited to apply for a visa. You just then need to prove those points by submitting evidences to the case officer till the date you were invited. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## loki02g (Aug 10, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> If you have already lodged a visa then no need to worry. As soon as you get the visa invitation, points are locked. It doesn't matter even if you cross 33 if you have been invited to apply for a visa. You just then need to prove those points by submitting evidences to the case officer till the date you were invited.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thank you for that information! Really appreciate your reply.


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

HI Guys,

can anyone tell how to apply for 489 for NSW.
I had applied one EOI for 190 NSW


----------

